# CHIKARA - Season 11 Discussion Thread



## KingCrash

I'll try and keep it current, no promises though.



> *2012 Event Calender*​
> "The Thirteenth Hat"
> Saturday, January 28th - Easton, PA
> *Results.*
> 
> "A Death Worse Than Fate"
> Saturday, February 25th - Reading, PA
> *Results.*
> 
> "Caught in the Spider's Den"
> Sunday, February 26th - Long Island, NY
> *Results.*
> 
> "Green Ice"
> Saturday, March 24th - Vaughan, ONT
> *Results.*
> 
> "It’s How You Play the Game"
> Sunday, March 25th - Ottawa, ONT
> *Results.*
> 
> "I’ll Be a Mummy’s Uncle"
> Saturday, April 14th - Rahway, NJ
> *Results.*
> 
> "Hot Off the Griddle"
> Saturday, April 28th - Chicago, IL
> *Results*
> 
> "The Contaminated Cowl"
> Sunday, April 29th - Lafayette, IN
> *Results.*
> 
> "Aniversario: A Horse of Another Color"
> Saturday, May 19th - Easton, PA
> *Results.*
> 
> "Aniversario: The Ogg and I"
> Sunday, May 20th - Manhattan, NY
> *Results.*
> 
> "Chikarasaurus Rex: How to Hatch a Dinosaur"
> Saturday, June 2nd - Philadelphia, PA
> *Results.*
> 
> "The Foggiest Notion"
> Saturday, June 23rd - Strathroy, ONT
> *Results.*
> 
> "Smack in the Middle"
> Sunday, June 24th - Syracuse, NY
> *Results.*
> 
> "The Great Escape"
> Saturday, July 28th - Portland, ME
> *Results.*
> 
> "Give 'em the Axe"
> Sunday, July 29th - Everett, MA
> *Results.*
> 
> "Shoot a Crooked Arrow"
> Friday, August 17th - Milwaukee, WI
> *Results.*
> 
> 
> "The Ring of Wax"
> Saturday, August 18th - Indianapolis, IN
> *Results.*
> 
> "King of Trios 2012"
> Friday - Sunday, September 14th through 16th
> *Results.*
> 
> "Deep Freeze"
> Saturday, October 6th - Piedmont, AL
> *Results.*
> 
> "The Zodiac Crimes"
> Sunday, October 7th - Burlington, NC
> *Results.*
> 
> "Zelda the Great"
> Saturday, November 10th - Chicago, IL
> *Featuring Special Guests Da Soul Touchaz! *
> *Rematch from Milwaukee!* - Mike Quackenbush vs. Colt Cabana
> 
> "A Piece of the Action"
> Sunday, November 11th - Cleveland, OH
> *An Awe-Inspiring Atomico!* - 3.0, Akuma & El Generico vs. The Young Bucks & The Bravado Brothers
> 
> "The Cibernetico Rises"
> Sunday, November 18th - Manhattan, NY





Spoiler: Current Chikara Champions and Tournament Winners



*Grand Champion of Chikara - Eddie Kingston* - History

*Campeonatos de Parejas - The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson) *- History

*Young Lions Cup - "Mr. Touchdown" Mark Angelosetti *- History

*2011 Tournament Winners*
King Of Trios - The Colony (Fire, Soldier & Green Ant)
Rey De Voladores - El Generico
Young Lions Cup Tournament - Tadasuke
Torneo Cibernetico - Sara Del Rey

*2012 Tournament Winners*
King Of Trios - ?????????
Rey De Voladores - ????????
Young Lions Cup Tournament - "Mr. Touchdown" Mark Angelosetti
Torneo Cibernetico - ????????





Spoiler: Chikara Blog Posts for Season 11



*December 9th, 2011 - Ophidian

December 16th, 2011 - Icarus

December 23rd, 2011 - Veronica of The Band

December 30th, 2011 - Tim Donst

January 6, 2012 - Green Ant

January 13, 2012 - Ultramantis Black

January 20, 2012 - Jigsaw

January 24, 2012 - Scott Parker

January 26, 2012 - Archibald Peck

January 27, 2012 - Ophidian

January 31, 2012 - Icarus

Feburary 1, 2012 - Wink Vavasseur

Feburary 3, 2012 - Sugar Dunkerton

Feburary 7, 2012 - Sara Del Rey

Feburary 10, 2012 - Wink Vavasseur

Feburary 13, 2012 - Johnny Gargano

Feburary 14, 2012 - Mr. Touchdown

Feburary 15, 2012 - Eddie Kingston

Feburary 16, 2012 - Scott Parker

Feburary 20, 2012 - Ophidian

Feburary 22, 2012 - Jigsaw

Feburary 23, 2012 - Derek Sabato

Feburary 24, 2012 - UltraMantis Black

Feburary 27, 2012 - Wink Vavasseur

March 8, 2012 - Icarus

March 12, 2012 - Scott Parker

March 15, 2012 - Ophidian

March 19, 2012 - Derek Sabato

March 21, 2012 - Jakob Hammermeier

March 23, 2012 - Shane Matthews

March 30, 2012 - Gran Akuma

April 3, 2012 - Wink Vavasseur

April 4, 2012 - UltraMantis Black

April 5, 2012 - Archibald Peck

April 13, 2012 - Delirious

April 16, 2012 - Derek Sabato

April 20, 2012 - Delirious

April 24, 2012 - Ophidian

April 27, 2012 - Delirious

April 30, 2012 - Derek Sabato

May 2, 2012 - assailANT

May 4, 2012 - Mike Quackenbush

May 7, 2012 - Ophidian

May 8, 2012 - Saturyne

May 9, 2012 - The Shard

May 10, 2012 - Wink Vavasseur

May 11, 2012 - Tim Donst

May 14, 2012 - UltraMantis Black

May 16, 2012 - deviANT

May 18, 2012 - Jigsaw

May 21, 2012 - Chuck Taylor

May 23, 2012 - 17

May 25, 2012 - Veronica

May 28, 2012 - Jakob Hammermeier

May 29, 2012 - Gran Akuma

May 30, 2012 - combatANT

May 31, 2012 - Green Ant

June 1, 2012 - Delirious

June 6, 2012 - Wink Vavasseur

June 13, 2012 - Derek Sabato

June 20, 2012 - Sugar Dunkerton

June 22, 2012 - Delirious

June 25, 2012 - Mr. Touchdown

June 27, 2012 - Sara Del Rey

June 29, 2012 - Ophidian

July 6, 2012 - Wink Vavasseur

July 9, 2012 - Sugar Dunkerton

July 11, 2012 - Green Ant

July 6, 2012 - Leonard F. Chikarason

July 18, 2012 - Wink Vavasseur

July 23, 2012 - Icarus

July 26, 2012 - Jakob Hammermeier

July 29, 2012 - Green Ant

August 6, 2012 - 17

August 8, 2012 - Mike Quackenbush

August 14, 2012 - Jakob Hammermeier

August 16, 2012 - Scott Parker

August 21, 2012 - Derek Sabato

August 22, 2012 - Wink Vavasseur

Auguest 29, 2012 - Delirious]

August 31, 2012 - Jigsaw

September 10, 2012 - Veronica

September 11, 2012 - combatANT

September 12, 2012 - Gran Akuma

September 13, 2012 - Tim Donst

September 14, 2012 - Mike Quackenbush

September 28, 2012 - Derek Sabato

October 1, 2012 - Harlem Bravado

October 3, 2012 - Sugar Dunkerton

October 5, 2012 - Mike Quackenbush

October 12, 2012 - Jakob Hammermeier

October 16, 2012 - Ophidian

October 19, 2012 - Green Ant

October 23, 2012 - Tim Donst

October 25, 2012 - Sapphire

October 30, 2012 - Derek Sabato

November 1, 2012 - deviANT


*


----------



## smitlick

Good to see Hieracon return


----------



## sillymunkee

Season 11 is going to be Chikara's break-out year. With them travelling to even MORE new locations and the ever changing roster expanding the possibilities are endless.


----------



## Lane

Really looking forward to Gresham vs Ophidian.


----------



## KingCrash

Signed for the season opener it's Akuma returning to take on Icarus. And Green Ant has challenged Mike Quackenbush for a match to see if he can finally beat his trainer. I know it won't happen, but seeing Quack keep that heel edge after being upset by Green Ant would be great.


----------



## Lane

Season premire is looking fantastic and only 3 matches deep.


----------



## Neutronic

Am I the only one that would love more ROH/Chikara feuds/matches?


----------



## EffectRaven

After watching some of their stuff, I really hope Los Ice Creams are featured a lot more this season. Those guys are epic


----------



## edge87

Neutronic said:


> Am I the only one that would love more ROH/Chikara feuds/matches?


I could see it happening this year. The Roster has an impressive number of victories over current and former ROH talent. Kingston has beat several people over the past few years. 3.0 beat the Bravados at the Cibernetico. Jigsaw beat Edwards last fall and Generico on the iPPV pre-show.


----------



## Chismo

I will try to watch some CHIKARA for the first time ever _(I watched SDR and some YT matches)_ this year, because SDR, Taylor and Gargano are big draws for me. Maybe Kingston too. 

I just need someone to tell me exactly what their stories are about. I asked the same question in the CHIKARA X thread, but only guy replied.


----------



## xzeppelinfootx

Del Rey turned her back on the entire Chikara locker room at Three Fisted Tales (2009 Season Finale) when she joined the then new stable known as the BDK run by Claudio & Ares. Her and Daizee spent most of 2010 beating up on the boys in the back, even accumulating three points towards a tag title shot. Claudio & Ares being champs at the time, it was clear that not only would they never get a shot at the belts, but they were more part of the group to keep other teams from attaining three points. So the rage begins to build. By the time 2011 comes along, you can feel the beast known as the BDK crumbling. Not showing the power and cohesion that lead them to win the Tag Titles, King Of Trios, YLC, etc. Daizee broke her nose at the 2010 Finale, and then for other reasons didn't see alot of action through out this year. Or atleast the second half. Sara gets voted into the CHIKARA 12 Large Grand Championship tourney despite the fact that every BDK member was suppose to nominate Claudio and Claudio only. SDR/Claudio happens eventually as they are in the same block. Claudio tells her to lay down, she doesn't. Honestly a great match u should try to find, SDR pins claudio. Dub C goes ham sandwich afterwards and is all pissed, one hand chokeslamming Daizee out of chikara. Girls are officially out of the BDK if they weren't already. Sara then finds herself away from the BDK, getting wins over the top men in CHIKARA. She loses to Quack in the finals of her block for the title tournament, but then goes on to win the Cibernetico.

As this season begins Del Rey is on a helluva roll. She has to be considered the top, if not one of the top contenders to Kingston's Grand Championship.

Thats all I got for her. As far as Chucky and Gargano.

Ok well, First things First. Chuck Taylor has to be the most decorated wrestler in CHIKARA's history excluding maybe Claudio and Hallowicked. He has been Young Lions Cup champion, was the First Rey De Voladores, Made Bryan Danielson tap out to win King of Trios for FIST, and is now one half of the tag Champs with Gargano. To sum them up very poorly as a team...they cheat. They are the official super cheating heels of Chikara. They do so very well. I believe they've cheated to win atleast one fall in every two out of three fall tag title matches they've been in over the past six months. I suggest trying to go back and find some of their work against Harada and Kotoge from Osaka, whether it be the title match or any of the last two years king of trios.


----------



## smitlick

What exactly would you like to know and about whom?


----------



## Chismo

@*xzeppelinfootx*: thanks a lot dude, much appreciated.

@*smitlick*: well, *xzeppelinfootx* pretty much covered my question, i don't want to be a dick with bunch of noob questions, this was good for now. But thank you for your effort.


----------



## geraldinhio

_There's a lot going on with Ultramantis Black and the Eye Of Tyr. Someone can sum that up alot better than me.

Is it me or does the roster page look for small as of late? No Tursas and Delirious makes me sad.  I wonder will Delirious have any involvement at the Thirteenth Hat , or is his mask just used for the sake of the picture.

Hopefully Tursas wasn't just a randomer that we'll never see again because he's a great big man worker and was rapidly improving _.


----------



## smitlick

JoeRulz said:


> @*xzeppelinfootx*: thanks a lot dude, much appreciated.
> 
> @*smitlick*: well, *xzeppelinfootx* pretty much covered my question, i don't want to be a dick with bunch of noob questions, this was good for now. But thank you for your effort.


You won't be a dick if your asking questions, you'll be a dick if you come in here and say it sucks even though you haven't watched it recently like a heap of the guys in the ROH Proving Ground thing did.


----------



## KingCrash

Mike Quackenbush has accepted and it will be him vs. Green Ant at the season opener.

And Tadasuke will finally be defending the Young Lions Cup in Osaka Pro vs. Sawako Shimono. First time the cup's been defended outside the US and also against a female.


----------



## smitlick

Still confused as to why Tadasuke hasn't been defending the title. They may as well throw the cup in the bin.


----------



## Emperor DC

smitlick said:


> Still confused as to why Tadasuke hasn't been defending the title. They may as well throw the cup in the bin.


Been injured.


----------



## smitlick

hes been injured since he won it?


----------



## Emperor DC

No, but he's been out for a fair while, I think. 

Can't wait for Green Ant/Quack. 

Greeny has shown signs of becoming a top wrestler, so it'll be good to see how he matches up with Quack.

It's funny people outside of CHIKARA laugh about how "ridiculous" a Colony of Ants is in professional wrestling, when Fire and Green are two of the best in-ring in CHIKARA.


----------



## xzeppelinfootx

Green Ant/Quack surprise opened the show one of the times they came here to Michigan. I think it We Must Eat Michigans Brains, but yea it was super technical actually. Wouldn't be surprised if we see quack tap this time around.


----------



## Neutronic

DeeCee said:


> No, but he's been out for a fair while, I think.
> 
> Can't wait for Green Ant/Quack.
> 
> Greeny has shown signs of becoming a top wrestler, so it'll be good to see how he matches up with Quack.
> 
> It's funny people outside of CHIKARA laugh about how "ridiculous" a Colony of Ants is in professional wrestling, when Fire and Green are two of the best in-ring in CHIKARA.


I'd rank it

Soldier
Green
Fire

Personally


----------



## KingCrash

It's probably because he's had more chances in singles recently but I like Fire better solo then Soldier. Since Green/Quack is at the top of the card I'm interested to see what tags there will be since I doubt they'd do Envoy/F.I.S.T. for the titles and not have that as the main event.


----------



## smitlick

> CHIKARA has another match set for our Season 11 premiere in Easton, PA. Archibald Peck will compete against Hallowicked for the first time ever! Veronica (Archibald’s valet) issued an ultimatum at the end of 2011 – Archibald must improve his win/loss record, or she’s gone!


Interesting to see where this goes... I reckon this could have something to do with the Touchdown gimmick.


----------



## Genking48

I'll riot if Veronica leaves Archibald, she's the best thing about The Band.

on another note

I just realized who Brutus Clay reminds me of.


----------



## KingCrash

Plus Mr. Touchdown makes his debut. Then there's this random goodness:


----------



## EffectRaven

Jigsaw vs. Kobald announced

There's also a new Event Center: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MIZ-ZE29Kzc

I must say, Kobald cuts a great promo


----------



## flag sabbath

I'm a Chikara noob. Is there an obvious recent jumping on point?


----------



## Genking48

We're just about to start season 11, right? I'd say you've come at a perfect time.


----------



## stryker360

I understand that now with a singles belt they will have a focus on singles competition as well but jesus....two tag matches and not a single trio match for their opening show....weird. Also, where are UMB, Frightmare and Kingston? I would be hoping that they in some way will be part of the final match possibly. Good card set up so far, but I might have done things a little differently....but then again I watch the shows so what do I know. Also, Kobald did a fabulous promo, could be a the start of great things


----------



## Neutronic

Frightmare is injured


----------



## Neutronic

Did Kobald say he was training in a hyperbolic time chamber?

Jigsaw better watch out


----------



## KingCrash

stryker360 said:


> I understand that now with a singles belt they will have a focus on singles competition as well but jesus....two tag matches and not a single trio match for their opening show....weird. Also, where are UMB, Frightmare and Kingston? I would be hoping that they in some way will be part of the final match possibly. Good card set up so far, but I might have done things a little differently....but then again I watch the shows so what do I know. Also, Kobald did a fabulous promo, could be a the start of great things


Well it looks like the card's full for the opener (maybe one more match) and since Quack/Green Ant has the top spot I doubt Kingston will wrestle on the card. Still looks like a good card to me. Apparently for the Reading show they want to do FIST/Envoy for the tag titles but they may have to replace Gargano if he isn't better by then.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Anyone keeping up with the Vin Gerard stuff?

He posted another video which made his point clear. He wants a title shot, even if he's fired.

I really want Kingston to accept it, and pound him into mush. So if Vin was trying to get people on his side, he definitely failed. 


But of course he wasn't. This is Vin we're talking about.


----------



## Genking48

<-----Gerard fan

Gerards youtube stuff is awesome, come at him Kingston

oh, maybe you wanna watch the video, here you go:


----------



## Emperor DC

With Hero in ROH, I just realized, do you think he could come back into prominence and be used as part of the new arc with the Eye of Tyr?

I'd actually LOVE Quack to bring him back and use his story to push it even further, it'd be so much fun seeing Hero back in some sort of role through this Invasion.


----------



## Genking48

WHO WILL HE TEAM WITH


----------



## Neutronic

LKN said:


> WHO WILL HE TEAM WITH


Mother of God =O


----------



## Chismo

I'm going to watch some CHIKARA XI this year (I'm a Chi-noob), so can you tell me what the hell is the *Eye of Tyr*? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Genking48

The Eye Of Tyr in Norse mythology is the eye of the god of war Tyr, now pardon me if I don't get into the whole BDK story, but if someone else can explain it better you should really ask about it as it is an interesting story with lots of tie ins to many other feuds in Chikara, Wikipedia will also be stolen hugely from 

In Chikara however, is a mysterious Scandinavian artifact that can be used to control people's minds, but had gone missing from Switzerland, a guy named Dr. Cube had come in possession of it, and wanted Chris Hero to come wrestle for him since he was a fan of Hero, UltraMantis Black wanted the Eye Of Tyr, made a deal with Hero, that if he could get him the counter for the Chikara Special (a move invented by Mike Quackenbush that had caused here quite the trouble throughout 2007) Hero would go wrestle for Dr. Cube, Mantis taught the move to Hero, and in favor Hero left Chikara and went to wrestle for Cube.

In 2009 Mantis revealed all this and revealed that he had the Eye Of Tyr, and he wanted a 3rd member of The Order of the Neo-Solar, having failed with attemps such as Pinkie Sanchez & Sami Callihan, Mantis used the Eye Of Tyr to gain control of Delirious to get back at Delirious's tag partner Hallowicked, to make him the 3rd member, now here comes a part that'll play into the whole BDK story, because cccording to legend, once the Eye is used, it must be given away, or the user would face bad luck and tragedy. However, UltraMantis didn't believe this and refused to let go of the Eye. 

During the third night of the 2009 Young Lions Cup, a man dressed in a white mask and clothes confronted UltraMantis Black in the ring and gave him a box. Inside of the box was a message stating that a war was coming. That same man would then begin sending messages over the internet to UltraMantis saying that he and his Temple would be destroyed if he did not return the Eye of Tyr to the "family". At Cibernetico Increible the man was joined by another larger man dressed in similar fashion and together they appeared in the crowd and confronted UltraMantis, who proceeded to flee the arena. Following the event a cyborg named Vökoder, who had debuted during the Young Lions Cup, came to UltraMantis and offered to protect the Eye of Tyr and to convince him of his sincerity, Vökoder started interfering in UltraMantis' matches in order to help him win. Eventually, UltraMantis made Vökoder the fourth member of The Order of the Neo–Solar Temple.
At the conclusion of the season eight finale titled Three-Fisted Tales, the two masked men once again confronted UltraMantis, calling him the man with the real power in Chikara. This time both men removed their masks and revealed themselves as Ares and Tursas. Immediately following this, Vökoder, who had been given the Eye of Tyr for safekeeping, attacked UltraMantis, while Claudio Castagnoli, Carpenter Ant, Sara Del Rey and Daizee Haze all turned rudo and helped Ares and Tursas beat down the tecnicos, who had gathered around the ringside area. Once the fight had subdued with the new group on top, Carpenter Ant unmasked as Pinkie Sanchez and Vökoder unmasked as Tim Donst, both of whom had a history with UltraMantis Black. After a salute, the group fled the arena with the Eye of Tyr intact.

On February 28, 2010, at A World of Comforting Illusions UltraMantis Black and Delirious used their three points and challenged The Colony of Fire Ant and Soldier Ant for the Campeonatos de Parejas. The Colony retained their titles in two straight falls, after Ares came out and used the Eye of Tyr to release Delirious, who then proceeded to go crazy and run out of the arena, abandoning UltraMantis. The following day Ares declared victory over UltraMantis and announced that now that he had gained revenge on him by destroying his dream of winning, not only the Campeonatos de Parejas, but also the King of Trios, he would be returning the Eye of Tyr to Switzerland and his father's collection.

In the end of 2011 UltraMantis sought to end his long rivalry with Ares by challenging him to a match at Chikara's first ever Internet pay-per-view, offering to put his mask on the line against Ares' Eye of Tyr. On November 13 at High Noon, UltraMantis and Hallowicked defeated Ares and Tim Donst in a No Disqualification match with UltraMantis pinning Ares to regain the Eye of Tyr. In winning the match, UltraMantis and Hallowicked also picked up their third point, earning the right to challenge for the Campeonatos de Parejas. UltraMantis first used the Eye of Tyr to get rid of Sinn Bodhi, handing him what was later revealed as a fake replica, which led to Bodhi parting ways with the promotion.

By all means, someone should really explain this better as I am horrible at stuff like this and my knowledge is pretty holed and mostly filled out by wiki, but I did it as well as I could


----------



## SHIRLEY

DeeCee said:


> With Hero in ROH, I just realized, do you think he could come back into prominence and be used as part of the new arc with the Eye of Tyr?
> 
> I'd actually LOVE Quack to bring him back and use his story to push it even further, it'd be so much fun seeing Hero back in some sort of role through this Invasion.


Bit risky to do anything big with Hero. Vinnie Mac could come calling at any time.

I can see Generico and maybe even Cabana being involved in this Chikara-ROH angle though.


----------



## Genking48

Generico could be a big possibility since he's done quite a few Chikara shows this year, and also Cabana, The Young Bucks could perhaps try and get a rematch with The Colony or something like that.


----------



## KingCrash

Title match set for A Death Worse Then Fate in Feb. pending Gargano's health.


----------



## Emperor DC

Interview with The Genius.

http://twospotmonkeys.blogspot.com/2012/01/13-questions-with-mike-quackenbush.html


----------



## Neutronic

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HxK1beA3JHw&feature=g-u-u&context=G2ab003cFUAAAAAAAAAA

Homecoming footage of Briscoes vs Chikara


----------



## Emperor DC




----------



## Chismo

Hmmm, didn't expect that tbh.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Am I the only one surprised that after just one main roster match (as a replacement nonetheless), Saturyne was put front and center in the midst of the big CHIKARA/ROH feud?

Personally, I think that's awesome, because I think she did great in her first main roster match.


----------



## THECHAMPION

I think they needed a girl for the spot and you can't really use Sara Del Rey there.


----------



## stryker360

Sad that Dasher isn't wrestling at the debut show, just signing autographs


----------



## Genking48

Seems like Gerard has confirmed that on Saturday it'll be him vs Kingston in a non title match


----------



## sillymunkee

He is right, I do want to see King punch him in the face.


----------



## Emperor DC

> *1/26/2012: *
> 
> ‘Twas the night before Christmas
> And all through my lair,
> An uneasy chill
> Lay thick in the air.
> 
> Not because Archie’s Bunker
> Lacks central heat;
> Dear Veronica had shunned me
> After another defeat.
> 
> The loss at "JoshiMania"
> To Team JWP
> Had me in the dog house
> Like the J.Y.D.
> 
> But the holidays are over;
> My new year’s resolution
> Is to treat losses
> As Captain Planet treats pollution.
> 
> I’m hungry for redemption
> On victory I’ll be a-feastin’
> When I enter those hallowed hollows --
> The wicked woods of Easton.
> 
> Against such resolve,
> My opponent will be affright.
> Like a one-legged mare
> In a hoof fight.
> 
> On 28 January,
> Veronica will see me
> Marching and winning,
> Drumming and dreamy.
> 
> _AP_


Oh my word! 

Hallowicked just got SERVED!


----------



## KingCrash

Too bad Archie's going to eat a Rydeen Bomb. And any interaction between Kingston & Gerard will be great.


----------



## edge87

stryker360 said:


> Sad that Dasher isn't wrestling at the debut show, just signing autographs


I wonder if he will be facing Mr. Touchdown.


----------



## Neutronic

Results

Green Ant over Quack
Dasher introduces his brother-in-law Mr.Touchdown
Jigsaw over Kobald
Double countout for Icarus and Akuma
3.0 over It's Hammentime (what I'm calling Donst and Jakob)
Hallowicked over Marchie Archie
Ophidian over Hieracon and removes his mask
Colony over Batiri

OH and Ophidian sported a new look



















(not me in the pic)


----------



## smitlick

So Hieracon is back to being Gresham?


----------



## Genking48

Looks pretty badass, Green over Quack, hmmm, did Gerard make an apperance?


----------



## aeris

Sounds like a good show. Although Archie lost again, he's never going to win over Veronica at this rate.


----------



## Chismo

I'm going to follow *CHIKARA* this year, so where can I find the more detailed report and when is the DVD coming out?


----------



## Genking48

I think their dvd's are usually out a couple of weeks after the show or something like that.


----------



## smitlick

Yep usually within 2 weeks and if you want SMV have just put up some of Chikaras stuff from last year for Digital Viewing so have a look there if your interested.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

LKN said:


> Looks pretty badass, Green over Quack, hmmm, did Gerard make an apperance?


Yeah he did. Think Kevin Steen's appearances in those ROH IPPVs, except with Eddie Kingston chasing after him.


----------



## Neutronic

aeris said:


> Sounds like a good show. Although Archie lost again, he's never going to win over Veronica at this rate.


Veronica is a butterface

A man of Archie's standards should aim higher


----------



## KingCrash

Slightly more detailed results from PWInsider:



> “The Thirteenth Hat” Results
> Easton, PA
> January 28, 2011
> 
> Chikara returned to Easton for the premiere of Season 11, setting an attendance record for the Easton Funplex.
> 
> Green Ant defeated Mike Quackenbush with Chikara Special Green, the submission he unveiled at High Noon back in November. Handshakes before and after the match.
> 
> Dasher Hatfield entered the ring to announce the debut of the newest member of the Throwbacks, “Mr. Touchdown” Mark Angelosetti.
> 
> Jigsaw defeated Kobald with a superkick.
> 
> Gran Akuma and Icarus went to a double countout. Icarus attempted to leave, but Gregory Iron came out to stop him. Iron then slapped Akuma, presumably as payback for getting hit with a spinning heel kick at High Noon.
> 
> 3.0 defeated Jakob Hammermeier and Tim Donst, after hitting Hammermeier with the Sweet Taste of Professionalism, a wheelbarrow facebuster/lungblower combination. This win gives 3.0 their second point. Donst spent most of the match berating Hammermeier whenever he was “losing” the match and after the match when he got pinned.
> 
> At intermission, fans were invited in the ring to take photos with Dasher Hatfield and Mr. Touchdown.
> 
> Hallowicked defeated Archibald Peck after blocking the victory roll. Veronica was visibly annoyed at the loss and left without Peck.
> 
> Ophidian, sporting a new look which can be seen here defeated Hieracon with the bridging cobra clutch. After the match, Ophidian took Hieracon’s mask.
> 
> As the main event was being announced, Vin Gerard came in through a side door and grabbed a mic. Before he could say anything substantial, the referees, security, and Eddie Kingston came to the ring. The security got Gerard out of the building, and Kingston threatened Director of Fun Wink Vavasseur to make the match, which brought out Jigsaw to try and calm Kingston down.
> 
> The Colony defeated The Batiri after Fire Ant hit Obariyon with the Beach Break. A fan brought a box of sugar, which was put on the line for the match. (Soldier Ant loves sugar.) After the match, The Colony celebrated with the sugar and a young fan that the Batiri was yelling at the whole match. This also gives the Colony their first point.


Guess that's the last we'll see of Gresham since Ophidian has pretty much killed the Portal, like they're building to Vin/Kingston and it's clear 3.0 is going to challenge for the tag titles in Canada.


----------



## Emperor DC

My Touchdown was billed as Hatfield's nephew, btw. Playing the egotistical young gun to Touchdown's older, calmer and more refined character. He's apparently REALLY awesome.


----------



## Neutronic

Chikara twitter said Son-in-Law

But I guess nephew makes more sense


----------



## Emperor DC




----------



## smitlick

whats the thing on the left?


----------



## KaijuFan

Maybe a comp of all the 12 Large matches? Archie's face on the right cover is hysterical.


----------



## Emperor DC

Yes, it's a 12 Large DVD.


----------



## stryker360

good god they just debuted a web comic!


----------



## smitlick

link please.


----------



## Emperor DC

Chikara posted it on their Twitter.


----------



## RoosterSmith

I want to make sure I understand Chikara, because I love lucha libre and I think Chikara can potentialy be a great promotion to follow...

But do they do the Mexican thing where the champ only defends his title once a year? If so that's kind of a deal breaker for me. I like the idea of their tag team championship being held in high regards and a Grand Championship sounds cool, but if it's only gonna be defended once a year, I'm not really gonna feel that.

I wouldn't want to spend money on them knowing I'm rarley gonna see a title shot.


----------



## smitlick

Nothing been said as to how frequently the Main title will be defended. The Tag Titles are defended often but the challengers have to have 3 pts or 3 pinfalls/submissions/wins over opponents in Chikara first.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Well that sounds fine about those tag belts. 

I heard that they only get defended once a year. I'm glad I asked...

If you follow them, do they defend the belts at every show? I could see the 3 win system making for a lot of non title matches and a lot of shows without title defences.


----------



## Neutronic

A lot of shows dont have title matches

But a title match every show would be idiotic


----------



## smitlick

RoosterSmith said:


> Well that sounds fine about those tag belts.
> 
> I heard that they only get defended once a year. I'm glad I asked...
> 
> If you follow them, do they defend the belts at every show? I could see the 3 win system making for a lot of non title matches and a lot of shows without title defences.


The 3 Win System really adds to the tag matches as if you lose your pts are restarted. They also give out points if its say at 4 way elimination tag and one team eliminated all 3 teams, they would win all 3 pts.


----------



## stryker360

Is there anybody who went to the first show of this season? I'd like to hear the take of someone who was there live


----------



## KingCrash

Announced for A Death Worse Then Fate:










And the roster page has been updated with the departure of Sugar Dunkerton and the return of Vin Gerard.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Neutronic said:


> A lot of shows dont have title matches
> 
> But a title match every show would be idiotic


Not for me. This isn't ROH, WWE or TNA. If you only do 12 shows a year or if you do sparatic shows, then you have to defend the belts. 

It could be percieved as idiotic for those promotions because they're doing mulitple shows every month.

But Indy promotions don't. Why would I wanna go to a show that doesn't mean anything. I need something on the line. 

Besides, it makes things more interesting.


----------



## KingCrash

RoosterSmith said:


> Not for me. This isn't ROH, WWE or TNA. If you only do 12 shows a year or if you do sparatic shows, then you have to defend the belts.
> 
> It could be percieved as idiotic for those promotions because they're doing mulitple shows every month.
> 
> But Indy promotions don't. Why would I wanna go to a show that doesn't mean anything. I need something on the line.
> 
> Besides, it makes things more interesting.


But every tag match does mean something because it either means the team is moving up and gets one more point to challenge for the titles (which means they deserve the shot unlike some title matches) or get one lose and have to start the climb from zero all over again. If you had title matches every show then sometimes you'd have to put teams in that should be that high up on a card and you get a less then stellar match which helps no one in the end.


----------



## Emperor DC

RoosterSmith said:


> Not for me. This isn't ROH, WWE or TNA. If you only do 12 shows a year or if you do sparatic shows, then you have to defend the belts.
> 
> It could be percieved as idiotic for those promotions because they're doing mulitple shows every month.
> 
> But Indy promotions don't. *Why would I wanna go to a show that doesn't mean anything. * I need something on the line.
> 
> Besides, it makes things more interesting.


If you need to know one thing about Chikara, it's that everything means something in the grand scheme of things.

Also, this is not PWG. CHIKARA does way more than 12 shows a year. There will be 10 shows by the end of the Aniversario weekend in late May.


----------



## xzeppelinfootx

Trust me between Young Lions Cup Matches, Grand Championship defenses, and tag title matches (even them alone) there are definitely enough title matches to keep you interested. And between the three, its not uncommon to find a title match of some sort on every show (or almost). If not multiple, especially this season.

But yea like was already said, the point system alone leads to a more meaningful, dynamic, and competitive tag division. Which leads to a more meaningful undercard really.


----------



## Neutronic

RoosterSmith said:


> Not for me. This isn't ROH, WWE or TNA. If you only do 12 shows a year or if you do sparatic shows, then you have to defend the belts.
> 
> It could be percieved as idiotic for those promotions because they're doing mulitple shows every month.
> 
> But Indy promotions don't. Why would I wanna go to a show that doesn't mean anything. I need something on the line.
> 
> Besides, it makes things more interesting.


Want to know what happens when you overdo title defenses?

See Nigel McGuiness vs Ruckus


----------



## smitlick

Neutronic said:


> Want to know what happens when you overdo title defenses?
> 
> See Nigel McGuiness vs Ruckus


No thats just called bad booking.


----------



## Chismo

How 'bout that 1st DVD? When it's coming out?


----------



## Emperor DC

JoeRulz said:


> How 'bout that 1st DVD? When it's coming out?


I heard it'll be tomorrow.

Green Ant/Ophidian looks stellar. I call shenanigans of some kind.

Neither can afford a loss of any kind at this point.


----------



## jawbreaker

Neutronic said:


> Want to know what happens when you overdo title defenses?
> 
> See Nigel McGuiness vs Ruckus


stop using that as an example, that was just bad booking, and Nigel basically squashed him. nobody got hurt by that except Ruckus and who gives a fuck about Ruckus.

go with Necro Butcher if you want to talk about how Gabe ran out of title match ideas at the end of his run.

you're right because this is CHIKARA and they _shouldn't_ have title matches all the time, but for five-plus years ROH made having title defenses all the time work great and just because Gabe started to suck in 2008 doesn't mean frequent defenses are bad.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

... I give a fuck about Ruckus...


----------



## RoosterSmith

KingCrash said:


> But every tag match does mean something because it either means the team is moving up and gets one more point to challenge for the titles (which means they deserve the shot unlike some title matches) or get one lose and have to start the climb from zero all over again. If you had title matches every show then sometimes you'd have to put teams in that should be that high up on a card and you get a less then stellar match which helps no one in the end.


I disagree. The whole team challenge series format doesn't work. We know that wrestling is predetermined. So the longer something like that goes on, the more we know who's gonna win. 

It's better to have the promise of a title shot. It creates drama about when the belt will be switched. Especially on the Indy circut. 

Maybe it would work with 2 points though.


----------



## Neutronic

jawbreaker said:


> stop using that as an example, that was just bad booking, and Nigel basically squashed him. nobody got hurt by that except Ruckus and who gives a fuck about Ruckus.


I continue using Ruckus/Nigel because it IS a good example


----------



## Neutronic

KingCrash said:


> Announced for A Death Worse Then Fate:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the roster page has been updated with the departure of Sugar Dunkerton and the return of Vin Gerard.


Anyone else expecting this to be a DQ finish?

Neither guy can lose

Ophidian is being pushed as a new heel

Green Ant just beat Quack. I can't see Green Ant losing clean to Ophidian, considering Quack basically squashed Ophidian in he 12 Large.


----------



## Chismo

I don't really watch CHIKARA (I'm starting this year), but the Tag Team Titles system is probably the biggest draw for me. It brings a real, sports feel to the division. It feels legit, and I guess it makes basically EVERY tag team match important, nothing is too random. Am I right? And then, when one team collects 3 wins, it makes a Tag Team Titles match big deal. And a tag team that challenges looks credible and strong, because they just won 3 matches.

Hopefully they apply the same system for the Grand Championship.


----------



## Genking48

They still go with the two out of three falls in the tag title matches right? because I remember how much I love that, when the champs get the first fall, and then right the fuck out of nowhere the challengers get the second fall, and you are just at the edge of your seat while waiting for that third fall to happen.


----------



## Neutronic

LKN said:


> They still go with the two out of three falls in the tag title matches right? because I remember how much I love that, when the champs get the first fall, and then right the fuck out of nowhere the challengers get the second fall, and you are just at the edge of your seat while waiting for that third fall to happen.


I liked the BDK tag defenses in 2011

They'd have Delirious destroy the challengers as they entered, then immediately get the first fall

The rest of the match was the challengers trying to play catch-up


----------



## xzeppelinfootx

I always thought Cheech and Cloudy were the kings of the unsuccessful title bid in Chikara. Two out of three falls against Fist, Cloudy pukes and its still an amazing match. Two out of three against Incoherence where they start out as Incoherencito, fuckin brilliant match.

Most looking forward to the Bucks accumulating three points this season. Although I feel another shot for 3.0 on the horizon. Which can only mean good things.



PS: Some might already know this but everybody always gives akuma credit for kicking cloudy so hard he pukes. But after watching that show (RDV and its awesome, my fav claudio/hero) a million times over its definitely Icarus with the sloppiest Lung blower of your life, where he practically just double knees cloudy in the pit of his gut, that causes cloudy to puke seconds later. Worst in the world.


----------



## Emperor DC

http://www.lylecwilliams.net/chik13hat1.html

13th Hat pictures.


----------



## Emperor DC

Added to "A Death Worse Than Fate"










That's now Green/Ophidian, Colony/Throwbacks, F.I.S.T/Envoy for the CdP, Cabana/Kobald and Death Rey/Marchin' Archie.

Brilliant card.


----------



## RoosterSmith

I'm not saying you're wrong. It does make the title shots mean more, but at what cost? I'd rather see a title shot against a guy who probably wont win it then no title shot at all. 

I don't want to go to a show where the champs aren't gonna be there. And non title matches are so 1980's. 

They still happen now but like I said, the INDIES mostly defend their belts every month.


----------



## Emperor DC

RoosterSmith said:


> I'm not saying you're wrong. It does make the title shots mean more, but at what cost? I'd rather see a title shot against a guy who probably wont win it then no title shot at all.
> 
> I don't want to go to a show where the champs aren't gonna be there. And non title matches are so 1980's.
> 
> They still happen now but like I said, the INDIES mostly defend their belts every month.


The champions are there, so I don't see what you mean. Non-Title matches are not "1920's". What does that even mean? Is every company in the 80's then? Because, not sure if you've noticed, but not every title is defended on every show, every week, is it?

Indies who hold a show a month, or a show every two months do, but Chikara holds an average of 2 a month, and like you earlier said yourself, I think, it adds added prestige and mystique to the belts.


----------



## smitlick

Plus from whats been said, you haven't even watched a show yet...


----------



## RoosterSmith

In the 80's every show was a non title match. It sucked. Sure, the champs were there but they weren't being champs, defending their belt. But no, not every promotion is like that. 

As I mentioned, a promotion doesn't have to defend a title if they have the luxury of a weekly show. Chikara does not and their shows aren't aired, you have to pay per show. That can get pricey. title matches are a great selling point. 

Also, two shows a month are good but they seem to be jamming them together on one weekend, great for business but it creates a gap. It's still mostly a 4 week wait and there are few exceptions in their pipeline. All the info is available at their site. 

I haven't seen a show yet, that is correct, I'm looking for a reason to.


----------



## Emperor DC

_Former F.I.S.T partners collide for Caught In The Spiders Den;_


----------



## stryker360

DeeCee said:


> _Former F.I.S.T partners collide for Caught In The Spiders Den;_


This + The Throwbacks match have me very excited! Also, downloading the thirteenth hat as I type


----------



## Emperor DC

13th Hat is available at SMV for $9.99.

What are you waiting for?


----------



## stryker360

DeeCee said:


> 13th Hat is available at SMV for $9.99.
> 
> What are you waiting for?


Nothing! already bought and downloaded


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

And now a match more important than that FIST one...










Will be happening in LI!


----------



## Saint 17

Ha. Quackenbush is starting to look a bit like an in-shape MC Chris, especially with those expressions he uses.


----------



## KaijuFan

Kid Kamikaze10 said:


> And now a match more important than that FIST one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will be happening in LI!


This should be glorious.


----------



## stryker360

Now that wink in his blog stated there will be another Atomico, these two upcoming shows look like they're going to be amazing


----------



## KingCrash

Really hope Brodie rolls through all of the matches he would have had in the 12:Large and meets up with Kingston.


----------



## Neutronic

Am I the only one that noticed Kobald feeling up Sara in the podcast?


----------



## stryker360

Neutronic said:


> Am I the only one that noticed Kobald feeling up Sara in the podcast?


Nope....we all did...it's hilarious and creepy


----------



## Genking48

It's all on the line at *Caught in the Spider's Den* in a Championship vs. Career! match.


----------



## FITZ

Fuck Long Island for getting that match and not Reading! I think Vin might win this one because I don't think they want to end the feud so quickly between these guys.


----------



## Genking48

I'm a little torn, on one hand I can't see Gerard's career "end" but on the other hand isn't this Kingston's first title defense? so he'd loose on his first defense...

On another note, watched the 2008 Tag World Grand Prix and holy crap, that crowd is hilarious, they are a little rough on the chants in Chikara standart, but they sure as hell have their moments, like when they serenaded Gerard.


----------



## KingCrash

Gerard vs. Kingston will end in DQ so King doesn't lose the title but Vin keeps his job.


----------



## Neutronic

Does anyone else miss 2008 Vin Gerard?

Back when he was a badass that didn't have a muffintop and looked like he cared?


----------



## Genking48

Yeah I kinda miss 2008 Gerard, but internet Gerard is still awesome  on another note, if you don't follow his facebook account he's done a little further to hype his match:



> This match on Sunday has got me thinking a lot about what I've done, what I should have done, and what I can still do. When I first started wrestling, or wanting to get involved in it, I tried everything I could to get in the door. When I was 16, I went to the first Chikara show at 1313 Linden Street in Allentown. From that day, I knew where I wanted to be. I consider myself one of the very first Chikara fans.
> I remember a car ride with a guy by the name of "Kassius".. he asked me what I hoped to accomplish in wrestling. I told him I had already accomplished it, I wrestle for Chikara. To have been a part of Chikara, to have been Chikara's Young Lion's Cup Champion, and to now have the opportunity to become the Chikara's Grand Champion isn't something I'm taking for granted. This Sunday will be something you'd never expect. I'm laying it all out there because believe it or not, I love the Chikara brand. You can miss it if you want, but when you read about it, don't say I didn't tell you so.


----------



## A-DoubleBaby!

So Generico/Donst has been announced for Green Ice. I've become a big fan of Donst, and Generico was a serious contender for WOTY last year. I'm really looking forward to this one.


----------



## Chismo

Just watched The 13th Hat, my first CHIKARA show ever. I was entertained, it was a good show, perfect mix of cheesiness and very good wrestling. Sure, it wasn't the best thing ever, but I'm aware the Season XI has just begun, and the stories are just at the beginning, so the shit will pick up down the road, I'm sure. The best matches were Green Ant vs. Quack and Ophidian vs. Hieracon, both at ****1/4*. The main event was good, but underwhelming for a main event slot (**).


----------



## Neutronic

Tinkerbell said:


> Yeah I kinda miss 2008 Gerard, but internet Gerard is still awesome  on another note, if you don't follow his facebook account he's done a little further to hype his match:


I normally don't care about people getting a little chubby

But something about Gerard's muffintop is just weird to me.


----------



## Genking48

I think he's gotten in shape for the match, though I don't know I haven't seen him without his shirt since his last match in 2011, as far as he's said hes down 22lbs since his last match in December.


----------



## KingCrash

A-DoubleBaby! said:


> So Generico/Donst has been announced for Green Ice. I've become a big fan of Donst, and Generico was a serious contender for WOTY last year. I'm really looking forward to this one.


They had a good match in AIW last year and if Donst continues to look how he has in singles this one could be even better and kick off his singles run for 2012 in Chikara very well.


----------



## stryker360

JoeRulz said:


> Just watched The 13th Hat, my first CHIKARA show ever. I was entertained, it was a good show, perfect mix of cheesiness and very good wrestling. Sure, it wasn't the best thing ever, but I'm aware the Season XI has just begun, and the stories are just at the beginning, so the shit will pick up down the road, I'm sure. The best matches were Green Ant vs. Quack and Ophidian vs. Hieracon, both at ****1/4*. The main event was good, but underwhelming for a main event slot (**).


Welcome to our happy Chikara family! Glad you picked up and watched the show. You're right, the main event wasn't the best booking. However, you're also correct in that Chikara always bounces back and usually has amazing shows. I found chikara last year right before High Noon and I have watched every show from last year and I find even on a poor night, they're still pretty bad ass.


----------



## A-DoubleBaby!

KingCrash said:


> They had a good match in AIW last year and if Donst continues to look how he has in singles this one could be even better and kick off his singles run for 2012 in Chikara very well.


I've not seen that match but yeh I agree Donst has looked great in singles competition and could/should have a great 2012. If Generico carries on the way he has been I think this match could be great. 

I know this is out of nowhere but I think Donst might be the one to dethrone Kingston, what with him getting battered in their first match and then putting up more of a fight in their second match. It would come full circle imo. I think at the very least he should at some point have a very competitive match with Eddie.

EDIT - I don't know if anyone has seen this but

Delirious: 

@UltraMantis Ich Erinnere Mich An Alles
@UltraMantis 私はすべてを覚えている
@UltraMantis MeAcuerdoDeTodo
@UltraMantis أتذكر كل شيء
@UltraMantis Pamatuju si všechno
@UltraMantis मुझे सब कुछ याद है
@UltraMantis Is cuimhin liom gach rud a

TRANSLATION: "I Remember Everything"


----------



## smitlick

JoeRulz said:


> Just watched The 13th Hat, my first CHIKARA show ever. I was entertained, it was a good show, perfect mix of cheesiness and very good wrestling. Sure, it wasn't the best thing ever, but I'm aware the Season XI has just begun, and the stories are just at the beginning, so the shit will pick up down the road, I'm sure. The best matches were Green Ant vs. Quack and Ophidian vs. Hieracon, both at ****1/4*. The main event was good, but underwhelming for a main event slot (**).


The approach i take with Chikara is that i put it on to be entertained. The wrestling isn't the biggest part of to why i watch Chikara. They'll definitely have shows with lesser matches and such but they frequently make up for it with really good stuff.


----------



## 777

What fucking rock have I been living under that I'm only now realizing that the Chikara product is catering to me on almost every level. From the matches, to the lucha references, to the over-the-top characters, to the GIJoe/Transformer/Thundercats/etc. throwback comic art. Holy shit. What the fuck was I thinking. Why didn't somebody tell me what I was missing here. What I've seen leads me to believe this promotion has everything I love about pro-wrestling even though it still has a very 'independent' feel. I think I'm in love.


----------



## xzeppelinfootx

As you should be.


----------



## Mr.Lova

i'll be at the deer park show on sunday. should be fun.


----------



## Neutronic

1. Ophidian submits Green Ant
2. Saturyne defeats El Hijo Del Ice Cream
3. "@greenantchikara attacks Dasher at 9:51 causing the Colony to be DQd & the Throwbacks have 1 point toward tag title contention"
4. @BrodieLee93 gets the win at 8:36 with the sit out powerbomb & makes it known, he's coming for the Grand Championship in Canada!
5. At 8:11 Kobald taps to the Billy Goat's Curse and @coltcabana is your winner! #chikara"
6. "@tdonst makes @gregoryiron pass out at 19:01 with a questionable chin lock to give his team the win #chikara"
7. The Royal Butterfly by @thesaradelrey causes Archibald Peck to throw in the towel at 16:29 #chikara
(Icarus filling in for Gargano)
8a. Fall 1 to F.I.S.T., roll-up after Icarus powders Hallowicked's eyes.
8b. Fall 2 to the Envoy, big boot by Hallowicked to Icarus.
8c. DELIRIOUS LAYS OUT UMB. F.I.S.T. RETAINS!!!!


----------



## stryker360

Neutronic said:


> 1. Ophidian submits Green Ant
> 2. Saturyne defeats El Hijo Del Ice Cream
> 3. "@greenantchikara attacks Dasher at 9:51 causing the Colony to be DQd & the Throwbacks have 1 point toward tag title contention"
> 4. @BrodieLee93 gets the win at 8:36 with the sit out powerbomb & makes it known, he's coming for the Grand Championship in Canada!
> 5. At 8:11 Kobald taps to the Billy Goat's Curse and @coltcabana is your winner! #chikara"
> 6. "@tdonst makes @gregoryiron pass out at 19:01 with a questionable chin lock to give his team the win #chikara"
> 7. The Royal Butterfly by @thesaradelrey causes Archibald Peck to throw in the towel at 16:29 #chikara
> (Icarus filling in for Gargano)
> 8a. Fall 1 to F.I.S.T., roll-up after Icarus powders Hallowicked's eyes.
> 8b. Fall 2 to the Envoy, big boot by Hallowicked to Icarus.
> 8c. DELIRIOUS LAYS OUT UMB. F.I.S.T. RETAINS!!!!


how good was the show?


----------



## Emperor DC

According to reports I've read, it was AWEOSME.

As usual.

I can't stress enough how much people are missing out on by refusing to give CHIKARA a chance.

The in-ring stuff between now and years ago is chalk and cheese.


----------



## Genking48

Neutronic said:


> 1. Ophidian submits Green Ant
> 2. Saturyne defeats El Hijo Del Ice Cream
> *3. "@greenantchikara attacks Dasher at 9:51 causing the Colony to be DQd & the Throwbacks have 1 point toward tag title contention"*
> 4. @BrodieLee93 gets the win at 8:36 with the sit out powerbomb & makes it known, he's coming for the Grand Championship in Canada!
> 5. At 8:11 Kobald taps to the Billy Goat's Curse and @coltcabana is your winner! #chikara"
> 6. "@tdonst makes @gregoryiron pass out at 19:01 with a questionable chin lock to give his team the win #chikara"
> 7. The Royal Butterfly by @thesaradelrey causes Archibald Peck to throw in the towel at 16:29 #chikara
> (Icarus filling in for Gargano)
> 8a. Fall 1 to F.I.S.T., roll-up after Icarus powders Hallowicked's eyes.
> 8b. Fall 2 to the Envoy, big boot by Hallowicked to Icarus.
> 8c. DELIRIOUS LAYS OUT UMB. F.I.S.T. RETAINS!!!!


..........wut :|


----------



## Chismo

Where can I find the more detailed review?


----------



## Rah

Spoiler: Chikara



1.) Opening contest sees a submission showdown pitting Ophidian vs. Green Ant
Winner by submission at 10:59 Ophidian after Green Ant was dropped throat first on an exposed turnbuckle

2.) Next up, a bonus match sees El Hijo del Ice Cream take on Saturyne. (LOS ICE CREAMS SIGHTING!!!)
6:42 time of the fall as Saturyne gets the win over El Hijo del Ice Cream & momentum towards tomorrow in Long Island

3.) Tag action sees the Colony, Soldier Ant & Fire Ant take on the Throwbacks, Dasher Hatfield & Mr. Touchdown
Green Ant (?!) attacks Dasher at 9:51 causing the Colony to be DQd & the Throwbacks have 1 point toward tag title contention

4.) The Big Rig, Brodie Lee squares off with Jigsaw, Chikara's grand slammer in a first time encounter!
Brodie Lee gets the win at 8:36 with the sit out powerbomb & makes it known, he's coming for the Grand Championship in Canada!

INTERMISSION!

News: During intermission, Wink Vavasuer stated in Johnny Gargnao's absence, he will be replaced by Icarus in the tag title match. (BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! There you go!)

5.) Back from intermission, we bring you Kobald taking on worldwide sensation, Colt Cabana.
At 8:11 Kobald taps to the Billy Goat's Curse and Colt Cabana is your winner!

6.) 8-man tag sees The Batiri, Tim Donst, and Jakob Hammerheir take on Gregory Iron, 3.0, and Eddie Kingston
Tim Donst makes Gregory Iron pass out at 19:01 with a questionable chin lock to give his team the win

7.) Archibald Peck led to the ring by Veronica gets ready to take on Sara Del Rey
The Royal Butterfly by Del Rey causes Peck to throw in the towel at 16:29

8.) Main event sees Hallowicked & UltraMantis Black got for tag gold against FIST
-After throwing powder in the eyes of Hallowicked, Icarus rolls him up for the first fall at 7:35
-Big boot by Hallowicked at 15:12 allows him to pin Icarus to tie things up
-Delirious seemingly out to assist the Spectral Envoy lays out UltraMantis allowing Icarus to pin Mantis & FIST retains the titles

Damn did a lot of stuff go down tonight and Kingston vs Gerard is still set for tomorrow. Holy shit what did Ultra Mantis Black do to make Delirious get involved in the main event. He remembers everything all right! Can not wait to see where it goes next. What is up with Green Ant getting all rudo on Dasher? Did not see that coming at all. Also looking forward to The Big Rig Brodie Lee getting a shot at the Grand Championship when CHIKARA goes to Canada.



Not that much more helpful but it's the most in-depth out there, atm.


----------



## Chismo

Thanks, Rah.


----------



## Neutronic

I read that the Green Ant that attacked Dasher may not have been Green Ant, some reports said he looked a little different in body shape


----------



## Neutronic

Two Updates from tonight's show

A guy dressed as Green Ant and 4 other unknown assailants beat down Quack, Jig and the Colony.

Also Delirious spoke and said he wanted revenge on Ultramantis until 2014 for controlling him for 2 years.


----------



## Saint 17

Neutronic said:


> Two Updates from tonight's show
> 
> A guy dressed as Green Ant and 4 other unknown assailants beat down Quack, Jig and the Colony.
> 
> Also Delirious spoke and said he wanted revenge on Ultramantis until 2014 for controlling him for 2 years.


Wait, Delirious spoke...English?


----------



## Neutronic

Saint 17 said:


> Wait, Delirious spoke...English?


That's what the reports are saying.

Also here is a pic

Apparently the guys you can't see had Ant masks on (but I'm not sure)

http://instagr.am/p/HfNlFbMxdW/

The one in the middle looks to be a Green Ant clone


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

I've got three words to say about those assailants.

Ring of Honor.


----------



## Neutronic

Yeah but why would they dress as the Ants of all people?'

[quote author=bon board=general thread=2729 post=67192 time=1330303934]From my buddy who did photography at the show. Apparently there were four or five of them. I don't think it's ROH.








































[/quote]

Edit: Here are pics. Apparently only two were ants.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Neutronic said:


> Yeah but why would they dress as the Ants of all people?


They are the most iconic masked characters in CHIKARA.

That, and I think they have an inside man.


Two guys come to mind. The always traitorous Sabato and Vin Gerard.


----------



## DryBones87

spiders den results?


----------



## Neutronic

DryBones87 said:


> spiders den results?


1. 7:23 Kobald def. Francis K Stevens via Demon's Toilet (awesome name for a Seated Senton) 
2. 10:23 3.0 def. The Throwbacks via Spear from Shane on Touchdown to get 3 points.
3. Ophidian def. Archibald Peck via inside cradle.
Delirious cuts a promo on UMB in english
4. Akuma def. Chuck Taylor via holding onto tights. Icarus and Taylor beatdown afterwards.
Intermission
5. 7:15 Sara Del Rey def. Saturyne via Royal Butterfly.
6. 14:57 Ultramantis def. Colt Cabana via roll-up
7. 8 Man Tag is a no-contest after guys dressed as ants attacked Quack, Jig, and the Colony
8. Eddie Kingston def. Vin Gerard via two backfists to retain.


----------



## Saint 17

Or could there be...an evil Colony?

No, that's too good to be true.


----------



## Neutronic

I just noticed something

After the only first Ant masks to get the horns right were Fire, Soldier, Worker, and Carpenter

Green and these two guys first Ant masks have the long ridiculous horns.


----------



## sillymunkee

Look at the guy in the purple masks eyes and tell me that isn't a frybag Briscoe eye. #demants.


----------



## Neutronic

Maybe Delirious destroying the Eye of Tyr made everything topsy turvy


----------



## Saint 17

Neutronic said:


> Maybe Delirious destroying the Eye of Tyr made everything topsy turvy


That would be great if destroying the Eye opened a portal to an alternate dimension, releasing alternate versions of some of the roster.

God dammit why don't more companies have an "otherwordly" feel to them?


----------



## Concrete

Yeah, the purple one's eyes look like one of the Briscoes but that's only what I could gather from the eyes. My question is why do I see "Green Ant" in the jacket but for some reason the bottom picture looks like Green Ant is getting dragged. Is that Soldier Ant on the bottom and the lighting just makes me think that his outfit is green?


----------



## Neutronic

It seems like they would unmask though if it were ROH guys.


----------



## Saint 17

Neutronic said:


> It seems like they would unmask though if it were ROH guys.


Chikara isn't know for pulling the trigger prematurely, hell, look how long The Eye Of Tyr has gone on, that entire storyline would of been blown through in a month on WWE, and I'm not one to knock any promotion except for XPW, but the E does rush through things quite a bit, so though TNA, though.


----------



## Neutronic

Saint 17 said:


> Chikara isn't know for pulling the trigger prematurely, hell, look how long The Eye Of Tyr has gone on, that entire storyline would of been blown through in a month on WWE, and I'm not one to knock any promotion except for XPW, but the E does rush through things quite a bit, so though TNA, though.


Yeah because the Synergy show is only 2 months away.

I guess we can wait and see what happens at the ROH Anniversary show

Kingston is going to be there


----------



## KingCrash

Kid Kamikaze10 said:


> They are the most iconic masked characters in CHIKARA.
> 
> That, and I think they have an inside man.
> 
> 
> *Two guys come to mind. The always traitorous Sabato and Vin Gerard*.


Exactly what I was thinking. Sabato did promise to disrupt things and since Vin lost he's gone from Chikara so that may be a way to keep him in play. Also could be ROH since they only attacked the guys that were there for Briscoes/Jig & Wicked.

Glad to see 3.0 get the third point and I hope they win the titles in Canada, and it does make sense for Delirious to attack UMB since UMB did kidnap him and brainwash him first before the BDK got to him.


----------



## Emperor DC

It was not ROH.

Why would they come in masks and make people wonder whether it was them.

That's not a way to hype an upcoming double header show.

I think it's something bigger.

My favourite suggestion is Bodhi using the fake Eye or Tyr opened up a wormhole and CHIKARA is now in an alternate, bizzaro universe.


----------



## KingCrash

Maybe The Briscoes feel like the tecnicos cheated in that match and wanted payback. It's not like the Briscoes haven't been underhanded while being faces before so it'd work if it was them and others with or without Sabato/Gerard.


----------



## Saint 17

DeeCee said:


> It was not ROH.
> 
> Why would they come in masks and make people wonder whether it was them.
> 
> That's not a way to hype an upcoming double header show.
> 
> I think it's something bigger.
> 
> My favourite suggestion is Bodhi using the fake Eye or Tyr opened up a wormhole and CHIKARA is now in an alternate, bizzaro universe.


This is what I'm hoping for, an alternate dimension Chikara, it would be a good story to pick up the steam after the BDK storyline.


----------



## Neutronic

I still don't think it's the Briscoes

Because why attack the Colony when they're facing Jig and Wicked?

Also they look too skinny to be the Briscoes.


----------



## THECHAMPION

I assume it could be the Briscoes in storyline, but it wasn't the Briscoes actually under the masks.

Like when they revealed Sinn Bodhi it obviously wasn't Bodhi under the hood the first time he appeared (unless he lost and gained back about 80 pounds between his WWE exit and his Chikara debut.)

It's not really worth it to pay to fly the Briscoes up to NYC for no reason.


----------



## Neutronic

THECHAMPION said:


> I assume it could be the Briscoes in storyline, but it wasn't the Briscoes actually under the masks.
> 
> Like when they revealed Sinn Bodhi it obviously wasn't Bodhi under the hood the first time he appeared (unless he lost and gained back about 80 pounds between his WWE exit and his Chikara debut.)
> 
> It's not really worth it to pay to fly the Briscoes up to NYC for no reason.


Sami Callihan was the first Vokoder when he debuted.

Apparently Sami had to cancel on a show due to his friend's suicide so they changed it to Donst and Callihan was never brought back.

Quack is very serious about Chikara but it kinda sucks that they just cut ties after that.


----------



## KingCrash

Sami getting kicked out might have had more to do with the wrist-cutting angle he and Danny Havoc did in CZW then anything.

Wink's not happy with whoever ran in to attack QuackSaw and The Colony (BTW, did The BDK and The Batiri come out beforehand), Vin Gerard is off the roster page again, and for the Green Ice show in Canada Brodie's going to run through someone else to get to Kingston:


----------



## Genking48

Fuck I hope Gerard gets into Chikara somehow, I want my homeless slob wrestler dammit!

I can see the "Ants" being Briscoes, also why were they wearing jackets? I could see them wearing jackets so people didn't recognize them on the tattoos.


----------



## Chismo

Where can I find the full review? Any word on King/Vin match quality?


----------



## Emperor DC

> *"Give 'em The Axe"*
> Sunday, July 29
> Everett, MA


--

Sounds like a properly amazing weekend. Can't wait for it to be released.

BUY, BUY, BUY!


----------



## Neutronic

JoeRulz said:


> Where can I find the full review? Any word on King/Vin match quality?


The match was only 10 minutes and contained Vin Gerard

Wouldn't get my hopes up


----------



## Genking48

Don't listen to ^that bro, Vin Gerard is awesome, get your hopes up, get your hopes up like it was Undertaker/Michaels III


----------



## Neutronic

I think Sabato is involved

It's kinda funny how his new character is based off the asshole things he's done IRL regarding Chikara


----------



## Manu_Styles

Watching the photos it seems like the Briscoes


----------



## smitlick

KingCrash said:


> Sami getting kicked out might have had more to do with the wrist-cutting angle he and Danny Havoc did in CZW then anything.
> 
> Wink's not happy with whoever ran in to attack QuackSaw and The Colony (BTW, did The BDK and The Batiri come out beforehand), Vin Gerard is off the roster page again, and for the Green Ice show in Canada Brodie's going to run through someone else to get to Kingston:


Correct on the Sami comment. Been mentioned before on an interview.


----------



## KingCrash

Trios match set for the Sunday match in Canada:










So for the Saturday show it looks like 3.0 is going for the gold and the promised land.


----------



## grimeycarolina

Any word on the King of Trios this year


----------



## FITZ

Saint 17 said:


> That would be great if destroying the Eye opened a portal to an alternate dimension, releasing alternate versions of some of the roster.
> 
> God dammit why don't more companies have an "otherwordly" feel to them?


Honestly, because it's stupid. I really like a lot of the Chikara stuff that I see and everything but stupid is the only word that I can come up with the describe the Eye or whatever the fuck it's called. Chikara does so many other things perfectly though that I don't hate on it too much. For this one just embarrassing storyline they have 7 other incredible ones that they go and do. 

I'm hoping those masked guys have something to do with ROH as that would have me really interested in both companies.


----------



## Emperor DC

You've got to "get" what CHIKARA is about to accept and acknowledge what this is all about.

Stupid is not a word to describe probably one of the most important aspects of CHIKARA history in the Eye of Tyr.

It's these sorts of things that add the dynamic to CHIKARA that makes it so much more enjoyable than MMA4LIFE and such.


----------



## jawbreaker

The Eye of Tyr is really good for what it is. It would have been stupid if they'd done shit like time travel or alternate dimensions and tried to pretend that it was Doctor Who or something, but what they did was fine, all of it explained in the storyline, all of it with a real concrete payoff. It's not for everyone obviously, but I wouldn't call it stupid.


----------



## stryker360

grimeycarolina said:


> Any word on the King of Trios this year


Not as of yet but they skipped over the month of June and announced a show for July. Lots of people are speculating that this might be a big announcement because sometimes they skip dates to show its importance...or so some fokes have told me. A lot of people, including myself, said it might take till June to find a suitable venue to run KOT out of so, they may announce KOT for June. They also might be announcing Chik-Rex, but that's less likely.


----------



## Viking Hall

> Ophidian’s rise to the top has been a quick one! He’s defeated Hieracon, Green Ant and Archibald Peck all within a matter of two months. On Saturday, March 24th in Vaughan, ONT, he faces his biggest challenge to date – CHIKARA’s Grand Champion Eddie Kingston! These two will meet in a non-title singles confrontation! Kingston recently had his first title defense where he brutally beat Vin Gerard and sent him packing for good. Will he do the same to the ever-transforming Ophidian? Or will Ophidian add another name to his hit list?


----------



## EffectRaven

Holy hell. That'll be a good one


----------



## Viking Hall

I want to see Ophidian go over, I can see him being built up as the... mask... of CHIKARA.


----------



## KingCrash

Title match set for Green Ice:


----------



## Viking Hall

Is Tursas still Wrestling for them?


----------



## THECHAMPION

Not at the moment.


----------



## Viking Hall

Asked the question on another forum and was told he has left Wrestling indefinitely for personal reasons, a proper shame, one of the better big men on the independent scene from the clips I've seen.


----------



## sillymunkee

March 24th can not possibly come fast enough.


----------



## Emperor DC

_For March 25th in Canada;_










--

Holy fuckin' shit.

Green Ice has 3.0 challenging F.I.S.T for the CdP, Fire Ant/Brodie, Kingston/Ophidian and Generico/Donst with more to come.

It's How You Play The Game has Kingston/Brodie for the Grand Championship, Team 3.0le/The Batiri and QuackenSaw/Throwbacks.

Potential for one of the best weekends in a long time. 

HYPED.


----------



## Chismo

Um, yeah, now we're talking. I may be a CHIKARA noob (only seen The 13th Hat so far), but I'm very familiar with King's and Lee's work, so I am HYPED for this one, especially with the Grand Championship on the line. I'm a huge Lee mark, so hopefully he wins the title here. Should be a great match, no doubt about it.


----------



## Emperor DC

I'm a Brodie Lee fan too.

He can lay claim to being one of the best bigger American guys on the same, without a doubt.

Like many, he's done well by going to Japan.

It worked for Bernard, Anderson, MVP and such, he's just the latest in a long line to benefit.

Just shows that despite people saying the way of life in terms of touring the world is over, you can still do it, and it can benefit you.


----------



## dezpool

Kingston vs Brodie sounds awesome. I really like how these shows ares shaping up. Since they are in Canada, anyone think they'll be a chance the Smash Brothers might get booked?


----------



## Genking48

Chikara returns to iPPV on Saturday, June 2nd at Philadelphia, PA with *Chikarasaurus Rex: How to Hatch a Dinosaur*


----------



## stryker360

Tinkerbell said:


> Chikara returns to iPPV on Saturday, June 2nd at Philadelphia, PA with *Chikarasaurus Rex: How to Hatch a Dinosaur*


I wonder if both nights will be iPPV or only have one Chik-Rex night and have another weekend at the end of the month...either way, it's a must buy for me. 

Also, any info on Leah VonDutch, set to take on Sara?


----------



## KingCrash

Excited about the next Chikara ippv. Have no clue on VonDutch besides she is Canadian and she's wrestled for CLASH before.

And:


----------



## Genking48

CombatANT hmmm.....his voice reminds me of someone, though I can't for the love of god put a finger on it.



stryker360 said:


> I wonder if both nights will be iPPV or only have one Chik-Rex night and have another weekend at the end of the month...either way, it's a must buy for me.
> 
> Also, any info on Leah VonDutch, set to take on Sara?


It's March 25, It’s How You Play the Game, or was it another question?


----------



## Emperor DC

Edge gave VonDutch his seal of approval and gave her a scholarship to train, so she must be talented.


----------



## jawbreaker

Oh man I like when masks are in play. Stoked for this angle.


----------



## sillymunkee

Tinkerbell said:


> CombatANT hmmm.....his voice reminds me of someone, though I can't for the love of god put a finger on it.
> 
> 
> 
> It's March 25, It’s How You Play the Game, or was it another question?



Sounds like Rhett Titus to me.


----------



## smitlick

Wouldn't CombatAnt signal CZW?


----------



## Emperor DC

The Trocadero
1003 Arch Street in Philadelphia, PA


----------



## aeris

GTA poster? Awesome. I hope Chikara keeps doing iPPVs infrequently, it makes it seem like a really big deal.


----------



## Emperor DC

March 25th at _*"It's How You Play The Game"*_.

This will be ridiculous amounts of fun.


----------



## FITZ

Well that simply might be the best match ever.


----------



## TheAce

After seeing the Kingston/Steen segment for ROHs iPPV over the weekend I can't see how some sort of ROH invasion, temporary or longer term isn't gonna happen. My guess is these ants are ROH related.....also I can totally see Steen marching into a Chikara show at some point and causing total havoc......honestly Steen as a monster heel in Chikara, aiming to defeat Kingston and tear the company apart would be amazing.


----------



## Emperor DC

I really honestly doubt Steen will appear in Chikara, and if he does, it won't be for long.

There's too much history there imo, this will be purely something that happens in an ROH ring imo.


----------



## FITZ

I really hope they can get past whatever happened in the past. Both Quack and Steen are professionals and should be able to work past whatever their issues are because the storyline of Steen trying to destroy Chikara by taking the belt is too good to pass up. Steen is pretty much the total opposite of what Chikara tries to be and would be a perfect heel to fill that roll.


----------



## Chismo

Steen/Kingston (Street Fight) simply needs to happen. ROH, CHIKARA - I don't care where.


----------



## grimeycarolina

Just check the site, the ippv is being held at the troc, been there for a handfuls of concerts, have no idea how a ring is going to work in that place.


----------



## Emperor DC

The Shard makes his feelings clear.


----------



## Emperor DC

*Green Ice:-*










I smell Anti-Chikara shenanigans.


----------



## stryker360

DeeCee said:


> *Green Ice:-*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I smell Anti-Chikara shenanigans.


1. Does Chikara often times not announce all teams in a four corners match? 
2. The Whole anti-Chikara sounds pretty interesting...I hope your right.
3. After reading SJP's new blog...I am concerned for 3.0!


----------



## smitlick

No they often release 1 or 2 teams first and then add in the teams in the coming days.


----------



## stryker360

smitlick said:


> No they often release 1 or 2 teams first and then add in the teams in the coming days.


thanks for the info! I love the way Chikara and other indy promotions debut matches for shows slowly over the weeks before the show


----------



## Punkhead

Do you think that Mike Quackenbush should have a match with [insert wrestler's name here] and pass the torch to [him]? And who it should be?


----------



## Chismo

TomasThunder619 said:


> Do you think that Mike Quackenbush should have a match with [insert wrestler's name here] and pass the torch to [him]? And who it should be?


Tim Donst maybe?


----------



## Emperor DC

Poor Kobald.


----------



## Emperor DC

> @WinkVavasseur
> I just had a great idea! Let's have CHIKARA's very best face these @_Gekido_ types on our tour of Canada! Let me get my matchmaking pen...


OH LORDY!










OH LORDY X2


----------



## stryker360

DeeCee said:


> OH LORDY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH LORDY X2


like the whole Vin Gerard and Eddie thing....this sure is happening really quickly. I mean sure, it'll be more than one match but I'm still super shocked its happening so fast


----------



## Emperor DC

Also, Spiders Den and A Death Worse Than Fate will be released as MP4 and will also be shipped as a DVD.

For $9.99 a show and if not a regular CHIKARA viewer, it's worth checking out, if only for these shows. They were heavily praised and produced a lot of goodness.


----------



## Emperor DC

*For "It's How You Play The Game":-*












---



> *"Smack in the Middle"
> Sunday, June 24th
> Syracuse, NY*


----------



## TelkEvolon

I'd imagine I would really get into Chikara if they only ever had "empty arena matches".


----------



## Genking48

Bryce wins


----------



## Emperor DC

Hallowicked's attempt was pretty spot on, in fairness.


----------



## KingCrash

Loved Quack's. You know he's heard that a few times. 


For whatever reason Greg Iron vs. Akuma has been taken off It's How You Play the Game and moved to April while The Batiri and Los Ice Creams have been announced as the other two teams in the 4-way for Green Ice. Think the Batiri will win and get points to be the first challengers for 3.0 after they win the titles.


----------



## stryker360

Thoughts after just finishing A Death Worse Than Fate

1.Ophidian vs Green Ant - Didn't enjoy this match...at all. Maybe I wasn't in the right mood to be watching it but it sure didn't feel enjoyable.
2.El Hijo Del Ice Cream vs. Saturyne - Super funny, and enjoyable match. Good debut for Saturyne. Saturyne has lots of talent, needs to calm herself a bit as to not look like a lunatic running aroudn in the ring but her flip over El Hijo was pretty darn cool.
3.Colony vs Throwbacks - Excellent match. Fire Ant has been nothing but impressing me more and more. Mr. Touchdown will fit in so well here at Chikara, hilarious.
4. Brodie Lee vs Jigsaw - All I can say is the guys beat on each other so hard I felt tired by the end of the match.
5. Kobald vs Colt - Amusing stuff from Colt but honestly, nothing special. I was expecting a lot more here since I feel like Kobald is coming into his own.
6. Atomicos Match - This match was....really weird. When I saw it, I figured it had mass potential to be the match of the night. However, nobody ever seemed to have a clue what was suppose to be happening. It did have good spots, and wasn't a waste of time by any means, but honestly that choke out at the end by Donst was a terrible ending in my opinion.
7.Peck vs Sara - Pretty amusing match. I love Archie, his character is great. I may catch heat for saying this but, I don't like Sara as a face. I only started Chikara in 2011 at KOT so I don't have tonnes of history on her but I liked her more in the BDK than I have since she left. Also, Archie is totally my new Queen of Wrestling...lol
8. F.I.S.T vs Spectral Envoy - Good match, enjoyed watching these two teams square off since it seemed like a rather fresh pairing of teams. Obviously the Delirious part of the match was great.

Overall, I'd say this show was better than The Thirteenth Hat. It didn't eclipse the debut show, but it still brought a lot more. I need to rewatch this show again to get a better feel for all of the matches.


----------



## KingCrash

Which leads to The War Of The Ant Hill at How You Play The Game:


----------



## Saint 17

So are these masked rudos the story for season 11? because if so, I'm liking it.


----------



## Emperor DC

Also, I watched A Death Worse Than Fate and at the end of Delirious' promo, he refers to 2013 as the final date of UltraMantis Black, his "Babylon".

What on earth could he mean? 

I love these long, drawn out story arcs. I guess it's only normal for the formation of another after the years long BDK arc.


----------



## geraldinhio

_The voice is so fimilar , but I still can't put my finger on it. I'm really liking the storyline so far. Is CZW involved ? combat Ant ?..... I don't know , just throwing it out there.


Also , Mekio Satomura added to the aniversario show._:mark:


----------



## smitlick

So if these guys aren't ROH who are they?


----------



## geraldinhio

_I'm not sure if they are ROH either as I don't tink their fued will last too long and this is more than likely the story arc for the season.

As I said it could be CZW's wrestlers? More than likely not. Former rudo Chikara wrestlers? New wrestlers? Who knows? Really intresting though._


----------



## Genking48

assailANTs voice reminds me a little of Ophidians way to speak "ooooh yessss"


----------



## Emperor DC

> *"The Great Escape"
> Saturday, July 28th
> Portland, ME *


----------



## DryBones87

green ice tonight


----------



## DryBones87

results?


----------



## spawnsyxx9

CHIKARA Green Ice Full results: http://wp.me/p1rVA2-3Pr


----------



## Garty

spawnsyxx9 said:


> CHIKARA Green Ice Full results: http://wp.me/p1rVA2-3Pr


Seems a little disjointed. The Ottawa show seemed like the better of the two, but I guess they had to make it that way because Toronto would be a big turnout crowd anyway, but I'm not impressed with the attendance numbers. I thought it would be quite low, seeing as Vaughn is so far outside the city of Toronto. Unless you're driving there, it's a long journey and I'm not even sure how you'd get there.


----------



## smitlick

Have there been any hints as to who the masked guys are?


----------



## THECHAMPION

Not before tonight, where there may have been, other than people saying they recognized the voices.

SPOILER 

One is allegedly Rhett Titus.


----------



## KingCrash

Cleared up results for Green Ice



Spoiler: Green Ice Results






> I went to the Chikara Canadian debut in Vaughn, Ontario just outside of Toronto tonight. It was a fun show and I would say they underestimated how much interest they would have based on the amount of seating and merchandise they had.
> 
> 1) Kobald defeated Sara Del Ray. Kobald's Batiri stablemates Obariyan and Kodama were at ringside and interfered a lot leading to Kobald winning.
> 
> 2) Squared Circle Wrestling 6-Man: "All-Starter" Brent B, "Hacker" Scotty O'Shea and Alex Vega defeated Sebastian Suave, Marcus Marquez and Josh Alexander. These guys tore the house down to take advantage of exposure in Chikara. O'Shea, Suave and Alexander especially looked good.
> 
> 3) Brodie Lee defeated Fire Ant: This match allowed both guys to show their strengths with Fire Ant's flying and Lee's power moves. After the match, Chikara Grand Champion Eddie Kingston vhallened Lee from the announce table saying he would face him in Ottawa tomorrow.
> 
> 4) Dasher Hatfield defeated Archibald Peck. Hatfield made an attempt to hug Peck early on and they did a lot of building to him getting a hug. Really good as a comedy match.
> 
> 5) Obariyan and Kodama vs Ultramantis Black and Hallowicked vs The Colony of Solder Ant and Green Ant vs The Swarm
> Los Ice Creams were originally announced but were replaced by The Swarm, comprised of a purple ant and a yellow ant as well as a blue ant who came to ringside to support. Ultramantis and Hallowicked were elimintated after being distracted by Delirious. The Batirie were elminated next followed by The Colony allowing the Swarm to get the win. This was an exciting match and the storyline of " bizzarro" wresters is fun.
> 
> Intermission
> 
> 6) Tim Donst defeated El Generico. Donst was ok here and Generico continues to be a consistently great wrestler to see in person.
> 
> 7) 17 and The Shard defeated Mike Quackenbush and Jigaw when Quackenbush submitted. This was one of the best matches of the night with what felt like a strong grudge match and a good effort toward advancine the storyline.
> 
> 8) Chikara Grand Champion Eddie Kingston defeated Ophidian in a match in which Kingston seemed to throw in Japanese influences. Ophidian did have a lot of offence but Kingston came out looking strong.
> 
> 9) 3.0 of Scott "Jagged" Parker and Shane Matthews defeated F.I.S.T. of Chuck Tayler and Icaruess. This was a 2/3 falls match and 3.0 won the Campeonatos Parejas title, This was the match of the night and went over really well with the Canadian boys winning the title in Canada in a promotion they have wrestling in for years. A number of wrestlers from the back joined the ring to celebrate.
> 
> This was a really good show. I would say the crowd was about 300 and most people were quite into the show.






And results for far for It's How You Play The Game



Spoiler: How You Play The Game Results



Quackenbush out for the show due to injuries last night
Icarus is the guest timekeeper

1. C4 Wrestling showcase Mike Bailey over Matthew St Jacques with a crossbody reversed into a powerlam.

2. Mr. Touchdown over Jigsaw with a spinebuster, Veronica came out mid-match and is smitten with Mr. Touchdown. 

3. Sara Del Rey over Leah VonDutch with the Royal Butterfly in a quick squash.

4. Ophidian over Dasher Hatfield with a bridging Dragon Sleeper.

5. 3.Ole over The Batiri when Shane Matthews taps out Kobald with the Boston Crab.

6. 17 & The Shard over The Spectral Envoy when The Shard pinned Hallowicked after UMB chased Donst to the back after he tried to steal the YLC. Afterwards Ophidian spit venom in UMB's face. Delirious also made an appearance during the match.

7. Chuck Taylor over Archibald Peck with the Sole Food. Archie worked the match as a technico.

8. The Colony over The Swarm via DQ when assailANT ripped off Green Ant's mask.

9. Grand Championship Match: Eddie Kingston over Brodie Lee with the Backfist/Backdrop Driver.


----------



## SeanWrestling

DeeCee said:


> The Shard makes his feelings clear.


LOL, I figured out who this is just from that promo alone.Interesting to say the least.


----------



## smitlick

SeanWrestling said:


> LOL, I figured out who this is just from that promo alone.Interesting to say the least.


Who do you believe it is then?


----------



## Genking48

Damn it's so frustrating with those characters, you just know that you know the voice from somewhere, but you just can seem to place the voice to a specific wrestler >_<


----------



## Saint 17

I haven't been able to catch the last few shows due to financial problems, but can somebody fill me in on wether The Shard and 17 are in cahoots with The Swarm, or are they two separate things?


----------



## ROH Fan #1

SO who won the GRAND Chikara champion matchup? I assume my main man Eddie Kingston due to the rumors about Lee joining the big leagues.


----------



## Emperor DC

> "I found the catalyst. UltraMantis black, I have your staff. It's time to complete resurrect. I must ascend."


I smell intrigue. 

Or is it just Vin Gerard sweating burger juice?


----------



## Dimas75

Saint 17 said:


> I haven't been able to catch the last few shows due to financial problems, but can somebody fill me in on wether The Shard and 17 are in cahoots with The Swarm, or are they two separate things?


They are all part of the same group, supposedly called 'Gekido' (thats the name of their youtube channel).

Gekido means 'Wrath' in Japanese.


----------



## Saint 17

Dimas75 said:


> They are all part of the same group, supposedly called 'Gekido' (thats the name of their youtube channel).
> 
> Gekido means 'Wrath' in Japanese.


Ah, thank you. Much obliged.


----------



## Emperor DC

> _*"The Foggiest Notion"
> Saturday, June 23rd
> Strathroy, ONT *_


....


----------



## smitlick

Saint 17 said:


> Ah, thank you. Much obliged.


So Bryan Clark is behind all of this?


----------



## KingCrash

DeeCee said:


> I smell intrigue.
> 
> Or is it just Vin Gerard sweating burger juice?


Well that gives a reason to why Ophidian attacked UMB. Seems like UMB is going to crushed on all sides for awhile.


----------



## Emperor DC

Both confirmed for _I'll Be a Mummy's Uncle_, a part of Synergy between ROH/Chikara.

I'm not just seeing things, that is Dragonfly, right?


----------



## Dimas75

I just found this on SMV about a new promotion called 'Wrestling is Fun'

1. "Mr. Touchdown" Mark Angelosetti vs. Danny Rage
2. Ophidian vs. Kobald
3. STIGMA vs. Jigsaw
4. Fire Ant & Saturyne vs. Los Ice Creams
5. UltraMantis Black & Crossbones vs. The New Sensations
6. Dasher Hatfield vs. Johnny Ego
7. Soldier Ant & Green Ant vs. Obariyon & Kodama

Is this a side-project of Chikara wrestlers? Doea anyone know more about this?

Their 2nd show was earlier this month:
1. Gran Akuma vs. STIGMA
2. The Batiri (Kobald & Obariyon) vs. The Spectral Envoy (Hallowicked & UltraMantis Black)
3. Jack Bonza vs. Shazza McKenzie
4. Mark Angelosetti vs. Dragonfly
5. Dasher Hatfield vs. Ophidian
6. Johnny Ego vs. Fire Ant
7. Jigsaw vs. Kodama
8. Green Ant & Saturyne vs.Los Ice Creams

Looks interesting. A combination between chikara's 1st class and people from the last 3 classes.


----------



## Garty

KingCrash said:


> Well that gives a reason to why Ophidian attacked UMB. Seems like UMB is going to crushed on all sides for awhile.


I think you're right, but will Delirious be some type of "Leader" of a group, perhaps even on the side of ROH?

And speaking of Ophidian, does anyone else think that, since his character change, he's dropped off in the ring? From the horrible looking mask (keep the hoodie on), to his pale white skin (giving Sheamus a run for his money), to his, what looks like at times, lack of wrestling ability, he just doesn't have the same flow and fluidity to his moves it seems. I would assume because he's been used to working tag-matches over the years, that it's going to take a while to get a handle on carrying a match on his own.

Thoughts?


----------



## KingCrash

I think Ophidian's first couple of matches were a little flat but I liked his and Peck's match at Spider's Den. The skinny paleness does hurt and the hood works much better then his new mask but once he fully morphs into his new incarnation he should be fine.


----------



## Nervosa

O, I know Shard's voice too!

It really sounds like Jimmy Rave.


----------



## Emperor DC

I continue to get the distinct impression that GEKIDO is all Quack's idea and he's the power behind them.


----------



## Genking48

Epic challenge being made!


----------



## Saint 17

Tinkerbell said:


> Epic challenge being made!


*endles "YES!" .gif*


----------



## jawbreaker

It's funny because Steen got Jay Lethal'd from Chikara for swearing


----------



## TheAce

Yessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss.


----------



## DMC6162

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## stryker360

I actually want to see him wrestle in that Bumblebee mask


----------



## geraldinhio

stryker360 said:


> I actually want to see him wrestle in that Bumblebee mask


I think it's safe to say that everyone does. :mark:


----------



## KingCrash

stryker360 said:


> I actually want to see him wrestle in that Bumblebee mask


The image of Kingston backfisting that mask into the second row makes me happy. Can't wait for that match.


----------



## Emperor DC

> @WinkVavasseur
> Everything from the ROH side came through signed and sealed. It's on Chicago - the Grand Championship to be defended vs. Kevin Steen!












Good lord.


----------



## Genking48

Oooooooooh my *GOODNESS!* :mark:


----------



## DMC6162

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## KYSeahawks

Now if Chikara would broadcast it on IPPV I would have to check it out.


----------



## ROH Fan #1

YES YES YES!!!

Must watch stuff. So what if Steen curses again?


----------



## Chismo

DeeCee said:


> Good lord.


Fucking hell! I simply cannot wait to see this match. Season XI is on the roll, I guess I chose the right time to become a CHIKARA viewer.


----------



## Emperor DC

April 14th at *I'll be a Mummy's Uncle*


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Well, that double turn is gonna hit hard for Archie.


----------



## KingCrash

Bless poor Archie's heart when Veronica leaves with Touchdown after the match.


----------



## Genking48

Sin Cara
Equinox II

What am I looking at here.


----------



## Emperor DC

Hot off the press for Hot Off The Griddle~!


----------



## KingCrash

You know you'd never think to put those two in a match together but it just seems perfect.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

I'm not a regular CHIKARA watcher, but even I can see Generico working some Ricky Steamboat esque 'I'm so sorry' mannerisms after hitting a move on SDR before she gets back up and hits him right back being a ton of fun. Generico as this pure babyface hitting a woman and being unnerved by it could be hilarious to watch, and you know with CHIKARA they'll milk the dynamic for everything its worth.


----------



## musdy

DeeCee said:


> Hot off the press for Hot Off The Griddle~!


Ok I'm getting back into CHIKARA again.


----------



## smitlick

Segunda Caida said:


> I'm not a regular CHIKARA watcher, but even I can see Generico working some Ricky Steamboat esque 'I'm so sorry' mannerisms after hitting a move on SDR before she gets back up and hits him right back being a ton of fun. Generico as this pure babyface hitting a woman and being unnerved by it could be hilarious to watch, and you know with CHIKARA they'll milk the dynamic for everything its worth.


I'm pretty sure Chikara did a similar thing already when SDR was teaming with Daizee in a tag match. Can't remember who it was with. Maybe the Throwbacks or 3.0.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

smitlick said:


> I'm pretty sure Chikara did a similar thing already when SDR was teaming with Daizee in a tag match. Can't remember who it was with. Maybe the Throwbacks or 3.0.


I'm pretty sure it was Throwbacks, due to Sugar Dunkington's crush.


----------



## smitlick

Yeah that sounds right. Sugar was great doing it.


----------



## stryker360

Sara vs Generico....please prove me wrong Chikara, but I feel like this match is going to be HORRIBLE!


----------



## Dimas75

stryker360 said:


> Sara vs Generico....please prove me wrong Chikara, but I feel like this match is going to be HORRIBLE!


2 of the best workers in the indies right now, why would this be a horrible match? Maybe it wont be a GREAT match because its face vs face and the match doesnt really have any buildup, but HORRIBLE?!?


----------



## Emperor DC




----------



## stryker360

Dimas75 said:


> 2 of the best workers in the indies right now, why would this be a horrible match? Maybe it wont be a GREAT match because its face vs face and the match doesnt really have any buildup, but HORRIBLE?!?


Generico is good, I can't recall any matches of Sara's were I thought she was much good. I will say that she is leagues above any "diva" out there, but I think there are better


----------



## smitlick

stryker360 said:


> Generico is good, I can't recall any matches of Sara's were I thought she was much good. I will say that she is leagues above any "diva" out there, but I think there are better


SDR vs Kana from last year and who exactly is better then her at the moment?


----------



## KingCrash

smitlick said:


> SDR vs Kana from last year and who exactly is better then her at the moment?


Don't forget about her matches with Quack & Claudio from the 12:Large so her and Generico will be fine.


----------



## stryker360

Honestly, and this is my opinion, but if Madison Eagles didn't get hurt I much prefered watching her. However, I haven't watched much SHIMMER to know what those two look like in that promotion and I may have a very different opinion of them both if I did


----------



## smitlick

I'm Australian so that auto makes me a Madison Eagles fan and she really doesn't touch SDR at all. Shes great but nowhere near SDR.


----------



## Chismo

DeeCee said:


> Hot off the press for Hot Off The Griddle~!


Yeah! This could be a ton of fun. This is probably the first time ever I'm rooting against Generico, lol.


----------



## KingCrash

Just a reminder for tomorrow's show:



> All-Out 8-Man Warfare! - Eddie Kingston & The Colony vs. Gekido
> On A Collision Course! - Sara Del Ray vs. Kodama
> The Trial Of Akuma Must Continue! - Gran Akuma vs. Gregory Iron
> The Inevitable Confrontation! - Mark Angelosetti vs. Archibald Peck
> Singles Action! - Tim Donst vs. Jigsaw
> Evil Is As Evil Does! - UltraMantis Black vs. Ophidian
> Points Up For Grabs! - The Bravados vs. Los Maximos vs. Marshall/Bonza vs. Gargano/Taylor
> First Time Ever! - Saturyne vs. Kobald
> A Chikara Original Returns! - Dragonfly vs. Jacob Hammermeier


I think that the whoever is behind Gekido gets revealed, F.I.S.T. sweep the 4-way and make the match with 3.0 at the doubleshot into a title match and Mixed Martial Archie will be the best thing on the show.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

smitlick said:


> I'm Australian so that auto makes me a Madison Eagles fan and she really doesn't touch SDR at all. Shes great but nowhere near SDR.


You know, I disagree with that.


At least when it comes to SHIMMER and her work in PWWA, Last year I think Eagles was better than Del Rey. Or at least more entertaining to watch.


----------



## Chismo

Results:


Spoiler: Mommy's Uncle... (sth like that)



* Ophidian defeated Ultramantis Black @ 5;15 with an inside cradle

* Kobald defeated Saturyne @ 4:38 with the revolting demon's toilet

* FIST (Johnny Gargano and Chuck Taylor) defeated Los Maximos @ 7:09, QT Marshall and Jack Bonza @ 8:45 and The Bravados @ 11:31. Theynow have three points again, and may challenge for the Campeones de Parejas

* "Mr. Touchdown" Mark Angelosetti defeated Mixed Martial Archie @ 10:26 when Archie was disqualified for excessive violence

* Jigsaw defeated Tim Donst @ 13:49 with the super brainbuster

* Jakob Hammermeier defeated Deagonfly @ 2:14 with the feet on the ropes

* Gran Akuma defeated Gregory Iron @ 6:47 with the Lyger bomb

* Sara Del Rey defeated Kodama @7:53

* GEKIDO (17, The Shard, assailANT, and combatANT) defeated The Colony and Eddie Kingston @ 15:49 when combatANT scores with the TKO on Soldier Ant


----------



## stryker360

when are the Gekido going to get added to the roster page, they clearly aren't going anywhere


----------



## geraldinhio

Who knows ? Maybe Gekido aren't involved with the ROH fued and are part of the story arc for this season. Many have the feeling Gekido are ROH wrestlers over to help the fued progress, but I say it could be past Chikara Rudos wrestlers , debuting wrestlers even or something to do with the Eye Of Tyr. As I said who the hell knows. Just sit back and watch a great angle play out.


----------



## Emperor DC

It's not to do with ROH, how many times does that have to be said?

100% separate. The actions of GEKIDO and how it's been put over that they seem to know everything about The Colony, Quack and Jigsaw has more than confirmed the fact it's nothing to do with ROH.


----------



## KingCrash

stryker360 said:


> when are the Gekido going to get added to the roster page, they clearly aren't going anywhere


Well that's one of their requests from Sabato's blog post the other day so they should be added soon. 

And announced for The Contaminated Cowl on the 29th:










Wonder if they'll try and injure Kingston and/or steal the Grand Championship if Steen doesn't get it first and rename it the Bumblebee World Title.


----------



## stryker360

I think Eddie will come out of his match the winner, at a cost of his knee. Also, was anyone at the last show or knows how the Gekido atomico match went? I feel like after watching the Canadian shows that these guys could use some real polish...I get there are brawls and they are all sorta brawlers but jeez they seemed sloppy at times


----------



## lolomanolo

I apologize if someone asked this already, but why no King of Trios this year?


----------



## dukenukem3do

lolomanolo said:


> I apologize if someone asked this already, but why no King of Trios this year?


They are having King of Trios this year in September


----------



## smitlick

Yep just announced it. Not mentioned where yet though.


----------



## lolomanolo

dukenukem3do said:


> They are having King of Trios this year in September


Oh, thank goodness!


----------



## Infinite UK

smitlick said:


> Yep just announced it. Not mentioned where yet though.


I'm hoping to make it there for it this time, hopefully they announce it soon


----------



## Genking48

14-15-16 September to be precise, finals are on my birthday! I wish I could be there.


----------



## KingCrash

Latest event center. Kingston talks about his match with Steen but more importantly Mixed Martial Archie gives a press conference.


----------



## Chismo

Eddie Kingston is awesome in selling matches. He's a great promo man - simple, natural and beyond effective. Can't wait to see that match.


----------



## Emperor DC




----------



## aeris

Well then... http://chikara101.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=general&action=display&thread=2994


----------



## Emperor DC

You know that Road to Ruin Fest thing that happened this past weekend?

The Kentucky Gentleman's Club turned up, and to coin a phrase, _it's good!_


----------



## Genking48

aeris said:


> Well then... http://chikara101.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=general&action=display&thread=2994


You know, since I don't have a user at chikara101 I'd love to know what this is


----------



## smitlick

The Batiri supposedly give it SDRs number and address I believe


----------



## KingCrash

I think that was just to hype up the end of The Batiri/SDR feud at the Lafayette show Sunday.


----------



## KingCrash

Match set for the second Aniversario show. Non-title now, but remember 17/Shard already have 2 points & could get another tag match on Night One.

And a debut in Chicago:


----------



## stryker360

part way through i'll be a mummy's uncle...damn this show is brutal. some bright spots but honestly, it is trying to be worse than operation big freeze from last year


----------



## Thomazbr

It is just me or chikara has been quite weak wrestling wise so far?
Yeah it's only the beginning of the year but the GEKIDO thing has been leaving me unimpressed.


----------



## stryker360

Thomazbr said:


> It is just me or chikara has been quite weak wrestling wise so far?
> Yeah it's only the beginning of the year but the GEKIDO thing has been leaving me unimpressed.


I like the Gekido angle, that interests me. What i can't deal with anymore now that i have finished I'll be a mummy's uncle is these stupid brawls that break out everytime they get near the ring. this one calms down and they actually get into the ring and wrestle a bit, but if I wanted a brawl i could stand outside a bar and wait for people to throw each other around. I don't know if i would say that the wrestling is weak...and much as they are holding back so many of their trademark moves. I haven't seen the colony throw down a ants go marching all year, or a lot of their high flying offence. lots of this year has seemed really slow. i've seen all the shows and they are all atleast 7/10, and the ottawa show was a solid 8. i'll be a mummy's uncle might be a 6...if i try and forget all of the botched moves from the 4 way tag.


----------



## KingCrash

I can understand the Ants doing more brawling then high-flying against the GEKIDO because it is personal. I think when they face other opponents (like the trios match at ROH tonight) they'll bust those out.




Spoiler: Hot Off The Griddle Results from PWPonderings



The Colony & Jigsaw defeat The Swarm & The Shard via Soldier Ant tapping CombatANT in a really hot match to start. Brawl continues and the rudos run away.

Mixed Martial Archie taps Kobold with a guillotine choke

The Throwbacks defeat Kodama & Obaryion via Touchdown using his football helmet to get the Throwbacks the victory & 1 point. Veronica applauded for Touchdown.

17 defeats Tianlong in just over a minute with what I assume is a forgotten submission

Young Bucks defeat Arik Cannon and Darin Corbin via More Bang for Your Buck to earn 1 point.

Intermission (Tim Donst attacks Hallowicked during the break)

CHIKARA Campeonetas de Parejas 3.0 & Spectral Envoy (Ultramantis Black & Hallowicked) defeat Bravado Brothers & Tim Donst/Jakob Hammermeier via Shane Matthews makes Hammermeier tap to the Boston Crab. Delirious was prowling around ringside.

Grand Championship
Eddie Kingston defeats Kevin Steen after a low blow from Steen for a DQ

Gran Akuma defeats FIST (Icarus, Johnny Gargano, Chuck Taylor) after Akuma rolls Gargano up for the victory. Iron came out and prevented Icarus from using the fanny pack further.

Sara Del Rey defeats El Generico via piledriver in a great match



Looks like a good show overall, can see where they're going for a possible tag title shot on the ippv.


----------



## Genking48

So this Tianlong guy, is he any good?


----------



## Dimas75

Tinkerbell said:


> So this Tianlong guy, is he any good?


I think it's his debut match, so unless we know who is under the mask thats hard to answer ;-)


----------



## stryker360

sad that Tianlong had a short opening match for his Chikara career, now i won't be able to see his skills in action and they kinda built him up with two promo vids


----------



## Kaos™

Does anyone know who can be under the masks of the members of the GEKIDO?

I thought Vin Gerard is one of the 5, but then I saw the matches and I don't think so.


----------



## KingCrash

stryker360 said:


> sad that Tianlong had a short opening match for his Chikara career, now i won't be able to see his skills in action and they kinda built him up with two promo vids


I think they have a plan for him, plus those two promo vids weren't the greatest and I think that might have been by design.


----------



## Genking48

A guy brought up a hilarious idea, because another one compared Tianlong to Equinox, could be funny if it was Vin Gerard


----------



## KingCrash

Spoiler: C. Cowl Results



1. The Throwbacks b. Arik Cannon & Darin Corbin (2 points for Hatfield & Angelosetti)

2: Billy Roc, Dale Patricks & Remi Wilkins b. Tripp Cassidy, Big Sue Jackson & Jeremy Hadley

3: The Young Bucks b. The Spectral Envoy, Kodama & Kobald and Tim Donst & Jakob Hammermeier (3 points for The Young Bucks)

4: Obariyon b. Sara Del Rey. The Batiri ran in for a beatdown but Saturyne saved.

5: The Colony b. The Swarm via DQ (17 run-in)

6: Eddie Kingston b. 17. 17 & Shard attack afterwards but The Colony save.

7: Jigsaw b. Icarus (Jigsaw gets next Grand Championship shot in Manhattan)

8: F.I.S.T. b. 3.0 to become the first two time Chikara Campeones de Parejas by using a chair.


----------



## stryker360

saying it now, 3.0 losing the belts so quickly is b.s. want to make a tag team look weak, and your tag belts look pointless, have a team get points just so they can win on home soil and lose a month later, super attractive quality to the company. just like d-bry getting booted in the face at wrestlemania, this shows a total disrespect for the titles. first time repeat title holders in F.I.S.T, what are the chances 3.0 repeats?


----------



## KingCrash

Well to be fair they really didn't beat Gargano & Taylor, but it does fit with their overall career in Chikara. Get a point, lose it. Get two, lose them. Get three but lose them before they can cash it in. Get three and cash it in, but can't win the titles. Finally win the titles, lose them on the first defense. Still sucks because Bucks/3.0 would be good and 3.0 deserved a little run with belts.


----------



## stryker360

KingCrash said:


> Well to be fair they really didn't beat Gargano & Taylor, but it does fit with their overall career in Chikara. Get a point, lose it. Get two, lose them. Get three but lose them before they can cash it in. Get three and cash it in, but can't win the titles. Finally win the titles, lose them on the first defense. Still sucks because Bucks/3.0 would be good and 3.0 deserved a little run with belts.


this is all very true. i guess one of my concerns is the blog Jagged put up before the Canadian shows saying he might now be able to handle a loss and not winning the belts. well they won the belts and competed in a trios match, and atomicos. Then they lose the belts during their next tag matches. I concern that the team will break up, not that they lost the belts. i don't see them beating the Gekido in their next tag match but hopefully they try and build up points to win again. Also, i do like gorgano and taylor, they make a solid tag team. i don't think they are so good that they should have been the first team to repeat as winners. however, i am glad that chikara kicked that streak because i can't think of another company who has never had repeat tag team champs. hopefully 3.0 can come back again, because honestly they're my fav tag team.


----------



## EffectRaven

It sucks for 3.0 but I think it may be the start of a storyline with Gargano/Taylor singling out Icarus as the "weak-link" in fist forcing Icarus to team with Akuma or something


----------



## KingCrash

A Original F.I.S.T. vs. New F.I.S.T. feud would be good, but if they were going that direction I think the finish from Hot Off The Griddle should have been different. Maybe 3.0 will get another shot in Canada but it's still weird that a Canadian team can't get one defense under their belt after they win the titles.


----------



## Thomazbr

Ugh, i hate when Chikara does that.
They did that with SSB and it went nowhere and SSB stopped being used by the promotion


----------



## Genking48

Wut, but congrats is in order to F.I.S.T I guess, it's a pretty good notch in the belt they got themselves there.

And to other things, I don't know if you guys know, I first paid true attention to it this weekend, but you can now instead of buying the dvds of SmarkMarkVideo just buy an MP4 file where they'll send you a download link and then you've got the show, it's faster than buying the dvds and cheaper (dvd price is about $15 where the MP4 deal is $9.99) just thought I'd inform you guys, if you're looking for a cheaper way getting Chikara shows and still support the company 

And Ophidian, man, he's had a pretty freaking good 2012 huh, I liked him before, but now he's becoming one of my favorite guys in Chikara, I've warmed up to his look finally, I like his crazy promos, his matches are good, his story with UMB is interesting, they need to fuck up pretty badly to make me dislike him by now, and yet he's not praised much though he's one of the most interesting guys to watch in the company, a shame if you ask me.


----------



## smitlick

mp4s are going up in price I believe... They were gonna get rid of them but had to much demand for the Chikara mp4s.


----------



## Genking48

Fuck  I'll be sad if they go up in price, but I'll probably still buy them though, dvd's would take about a month to arrive -_-


----------



## KingCrash

Matchup set for Night One of Aniversario. Between this and Dasher/Colt the next night as others have suggested it looks like for the iPPV it might be setting up The Throwbacks vs. Colt and Mixed Martial Archie in a tag.


----------



## smitlick

Tinkerbell said:


> Fuck  I'll be sad if they go up in price, but I'll probably still buy them though, dvd's would take about a month to arrive -_-


I think it will only be $11.99 or $12 from memory.


----------



## Emperor DC

Update time.



> *The Ring of Wax*
> Saturday, August 18th
> Indianapolis, IN
> 
> *Zelda the Great*
> Saturday, November 10th
> Chicago, IL





> *5/2/2012:* The Colony. The chosen ones. The favorite sons. So adored by the fans. So admired by the roster. Belts and Cups and tournaments - you've won them all.
> 
> Would the legions of fans that support you still cheer you if they could see your faces? If those masks were taken away, would anyone care about you three? Or would you end up like a thousand other independent wrestlers dying to be noticed...dying for applause...dying for what is rightfully theirs?
> 
> Would three nobodies - THREE COMPLETE ZEROES - be worthy of applause without "ant" at the end of their names?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think I could win the Young Lions Cup? Do you think I could tour Europe, or Japan? I guess I can now! Because I have a costume! I have a mask! That's all it takes to please the CHIKARMY. That's all it takes to be the next outstanding product of the Wrestle Factory!
> 
> I have all the skills you have. I have all the talent. And now that I've donned the right persona, what's going to stop me?
> 
> *
> assailANT*


----------



## Genking48

after endless watching of their videos, I'm fairly sure that I've guessed two of the members real identity, but the rest still are a mystery to me.

Cabana vs Touchdown should be a fun one.

Also, tonight, on the Tim Donst-A-Go-Go will we see Hallowicked and Tim Donst go one on one?


----------



## 777

Totally getting a kick out of Mixed Martial Archie, adding Cabana to the mix will make for some guaranteed funny stuff.

Tim Donst has been doing some great stuff. I have a soft spot for brash, abrasive loudmouths and he's shining right now.


----------



## Emperor DC

Oh yes, it's happening.










May 19th at Horse of Another Color.


----------



## Genking48

Hot of the Griddle is available on smartmark right now, watching it, and man, Soldier Ant was a fucking beast throughout the opening match, good introduction to Chikara for the fans in attendance not having watched them before.


----------



## KingCrash

Will have to check out Hot Off The Griddle, didn't know it was already out.




DeeCee said:


> Oh yes, it's happening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May 19th at Horse of Another Color.


Should be fun though I think Zero or Dragonfly is getting taken out by 17.


----------



## Genking48

Well, seems like Quack has figured out 3 out of 5 of the GEKIDO people



> 5/4/2012: You showed me something, GEKIDO. You really showed me something in Chicago Ridge. I'm not talking about what you did to Tianlong, who, thanks to you, will go down as the shortest-lived Wrestle Factory grad of all time. That young man's entire wrestling career lasted 65 seconds because of you. No, you showed me something else entirely.
> You want to sully our name? You've got some secrets you want to expose? You want the world to know something? Me too.
> 
> Three of you are Jose and the two Franks. You're wash-outs. Quitters. Rather than tough it out, show some heart, and stick things through, just before your pro debuts you threw in the towel and vanished into the ether. Did you complete your training somewhere else? Or maybe you couldn't hack that either and you quit again. Took the easy road...which is exactly what you're doing now.
> 
> While I haven't figured out who you other two are, I do know the Franks and Jose. Well enough to spot the way you still dip your shoulder blade into an arm drag, Jose. How many hours were spent at my Wrestle Factory trying to correct your sloppy technique? Here we are, all these years later, and I guess you still haven't been bothered to clean up your game. Never thought I'd see that in a CHIKARA ring.
> 
> But of course, that is exactly the point. You don't belong in a CHIKARA ring. You haven't earned it. The Colony, Jigsaw, Eddie Kingston, Hallowicked...the list of people that have earned it goes on and on. They had the heart. They made the committment. They made the sacrifices. Not you three, and I'm betting the same is true of you other two losers as well. Birds of a feather, they say.
> 
> If pro-wrestling was easy, everyone would do it. But it's not. It takes time. It takes hard work. It takes persistence. It takes passion. And if you don't have, can't muster, or otherwise fail to invent those things then simply put you don't have what it takes to be a professional wrestler. You certainly don't have what it takes to graduate from my Wrestle Factory. And you don't deserve to take up one pixel of space on the CHIKARA roster page either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You failures think because you write some blogs, send some tweets, post a few videos and then try to politic your way to what everyone else scraped and sweated for that somehow that's just OK? Why do you get a pass? Because Derek Sabato likes the cut of your jib? Because Wink Vavasseur is a softie for a sob story?
> 
> Well pin your ears back you wash-outs, and listen well. The CHIKARAverse is populated by men and women who give their all not just when the lights are shining brightly upon them and the world is paying attention. They give their all at every practice, on every road trip, in every sparring session, and at every live event in any way the day demands. They don't whine and complain and cry about it on Twitter or on message forums. They don't find some back door to sneak through so as to circumvent the right way of doing things. No, they are made of sterner stuff than that. They respect the way things are done. Each and everyone of them. And just seeing your pictures alongside theirs on the roster page has my stomach doing moonsaults.
> 
> I take immense pride in my proteges, the men and women I have trained these last 10+ years. And your presence here makes a mockery of that. The notoriety we enjoy today, the global fan-following...we didn't always have that. Certainly not when I last saw the likes of you, GEKIDO. Things were tough in the early days. We barely survived month to month. You walked away.
> 
> But look at CHIKARA now. No wonder you're jealous. No wonder you're filled with spite. Because if you had the guts, if you had the heart, if you had the cojones to stick it out, maybe it would have been you atop Mount CHIKARA. But I doubt it.
> 
> You ask Eddie Kingston. Our Grand Champion. The man atop the mountain. Ask him about the painfully hot nights spent on the canvas tied in knots at the Wrestle Factory. I've seen him scream in agony. You know why? Because I'm the one that made him scream. And someone cut from a different cloth might look back at something like that and call it abuse. They might call it inhuman. The tests he endured. The things I put him through. You ask Eddie Kingston. Ask him if he regrets a moment of it. Ask him if he went home and cried to his friends about how hard, how challenging, how taxing it was to become a professional wrestler. You ask him and you know what?
> 
> He'll look at that golden belt of his. And he'll get that half-smirk that works it's way across his face. And he'll backfist the taste right out of your mouth. Be glad the first thing you five pieces of crap did was take me out of the game. I hope that bit of therapy was worth it. Because there are five men in your future that will do more than avenge me. They will teach you the lesson I never did.
> 
> 
> *LMQ*


----------



## Kaos™

Jigsaw in a Blog in 2011 also talks about the 'the two Franks', this angle is very interesting.


----------



## Genking48

New match announced for _Aniversario: A Horse of Another Color_









Alright guys, we now know the identity of The Swarm who we've established are Jose and the two Franks, this time, lets focus on one of the two men we don't know, The Shard......*BLOG TIME*



> *5/9/2012:* The landscape of CHIKARA is a lot like a puzzle, isn't it? Every piece fits neatly together. But what happens when there's a piece that doesn't fit?
> Everything has fallen so neatly into place for you, Jigsaw. The first Cibernetico. The second Young Lions Cup. Not to mention the King of Trios or the Campeonatos you won with your maestro at your side. Maybe if all the pieces fall into place on May 20th, you'll be the next Grand Champion of CHIKARA. You'll have done it all. Won it all.
> 
> Our paths were so similar in the beginning, Jigsaw. We were a lot alike. The moves, the timing. We picked things up at almost the same pace. Almost. I was always quicker than you. Stronger, too. And definitely smarter than Kingston. Then your gang got kicked out, had to find somewhere new to train. I remember that day, seeing you pack up your car for the last time. You said to me - come along. Come to Chikara Wrestle Factory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I? CHIKARA was barely making it from month to month. I watched a tape of theirs called "Baila, Parka, Baila" to see what it was all about. It was campy and it was stupid. But I kept on watching...I kept on watching for you.
> 
> You were the last one ready, Jigsaw. The last one in the second class to debut. If I'd made the jump with you and the NY crew, I would have been ready weeks before you were. I would have been the next to debut. I would have been "Jigsaw."
> 
> All your triumphs. All your accolades. Trips to Mexico, Europe, Asia. That should have been me. All of those things should have happened to me. Every year as CHIKARA grew bigger and bigger, I saw the opportunities that should have been mine. You're living my life, Jigsaw.
> 
> You know I'm right. All you are is that mask. You think I wasn't watching you flounder in Ring of Honor? Without that mask, you'd be lost in the masses, like I was for years. I went nowhere while your career went everywhere.
> 
> Now I have a mask of my own, and it's time to right that wrong. It's time I get the things that I deserve.
> 
> *THE SHARD*


----------



## Certified G

Quick question. UltraMantis Black mainly wrestles for Chikara right? Does anyone know if he has done some deathmatches? I recently got IWA-DS Carnage Cup 3, and to my surprise I saw him wrestle in a barbed wire boards match - I didn't know he did that style..?


----------



## Kaos™

The Corre said:


> Quick question. UltraMantis Black mainly wrestles for Chikara right? Does anyone know if he has done some deathmatches? I recently got IWA-DS Carnage Cup 3, and to my surprise I saw him wrestle in a barbed wire boards match - I didn't know he did that style..?


I think he only had that deathmatch. But if I'm wrong I don't think he haves more than 2 more.


----------



## DryBones87

results?


----------



## KingCrash

The more this goes on the more I think that when the members of Gekido get revealed I don't think we'll recognize any of them even as other well known indy guys except for maybe 17. Little disappointed in SDR/Saturyne vs. The Batiri for the ippv, wanted SDR vs. Kingston for the Grand Championship as the main event.




DryBones87 said:


> results?


The shows haven't happened yet.


----------



## Emperor DC

I think it may be 17/Kingston for the title at the iPPV, or maybe a special guest.


----------



## smitlick

The Corre said:


> Quick question. UltraMantis Black mainly wrestles for Chikara right? Does anyone know if he has done some deathmatches? I recently got IWA-DS Carnage Cup 3, and to my surprise I saw him wrestle in a barbed wire boards match - I didn't know he did that style..?


Hes a big fan of Deathmatches


----------



## Genking48

Wink has come up with the *CHIKARAbermetrics!* you might be like me in thinking, eeeh.



> *5/10/2012:* CHIKARA fans!
> It's your Director of Fun, Wink Vavasseur, checking in again! Did you catch my video update yesterday? Those are new cufflinks!
> 
> Until recently, you may have noticed there's been a bit of "radio silence" from DoF headquarters, but trust that I've been cooking up something tasty! And in addition to that delicious meal, I've also got some exciting CHIKARA news!
> 
> I was brought into this professional wrestling enterprise as a man with experience and success in the business world. My specialty has always been finding kernels of potential in otherwise middling ventures, and then nurturing, restructuring and revolutionizing those kernels into spectacularly successful ears of corn (to follow the metaphor to its logical conclusion.) The phrase "business acumen" gets thrown around a lot. I don't know what it means, but I'm told I've got it in spades.
> 
> That being said, I still don't feel like I've properly Wink-erized CHIKARA. Yes, certainly, I've been successful over the past year or so; I can't deny myself all the credit I'm due. The accolades have come my way, sure. However, it hasn't been the resounding success to which I've become so accustomed with all my previous business ventures. Something's off, and I think I've finally put my finger on it: after ten years, CHIKARA has gotten stale, predictable; it's gotten into a real rut. I need to do something big, something to really stir it up, and I've been wracking my brain trying to wrap my head around this problem. The thing that's been tripping me up these past few months is that I've been looking at CHIKARA as a regular business, when it has belonged in a different category altogether – Professional Wrestling (CHIKARA, et al.) is a sport. And what one thing has revolutionized professional sports over the past decade? Statistical analysis. That's right, I'm bringing sabermetrics to CHIKARA!! I'm the Brad-Pitt-as-Billy-Beane of CHIKARA, only more handsome (I kid!)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over the past month, I've hunkered down with some top-notch eggheads and whiz kids, and created a program I've dubbed CHIKARAbermetrics! This program will look beyond mere win/loss records and size comparisons, going more in-depth with statistics like Pins Above Replacement (PAR) and Tag-Independent Earned Pin Average (TIEPA). It will weight the frequency of two-counts, and quantify other intangibles into numbers that I can insert into Pythagorean Expectation equations. Using these numbers, I will create match-ups and reorganize tag-teams and stables in a way that will capitalize on the skills of the CHIKARA roster and reinvigorate the sport of professional wrestling. As an example, take the CHIKARA wrestler with the highest Value Over Replacement Wrestler (VORW): Sara Del Rey. If she were to, say, be added to the group F.I.S.T., they would be mathematically unbeatable. On the other hand, take the other hand: imagine a trio made up of all left-handers! The mathematical possibilities are endless.
> 
> In honor of CHIKARA's ten year anniversary of the same thing over and over again, I've decided to institute CHIKARAbermetrics to spice up Year # 11! The drought is over, wrestling fans. CHIKARA will be exciting once again!
> 
> *WV*


I think I'll need a little time to get into this, it confuses me upon reading it at first.


----------



## peachchaos

It didn't grab me until "imagine a trio made up of all left-handers!", but now I'm sold.


----------



## Certified G

smitlick said:


> Hes a big fan of Deathmatches


Ok, thanks for the info man, I did not know that. I'd rep you but apparently I have to spread it around first..


----------



## KingCrash

Tinkerbell said:


> Wink has come up with the *CHIKARAbermetrics!* you might be like me in thinking, eeeh.
> 
> 
> I think I'll need a little time to get into this, it confuses me upon reading it at first.


I think it's going to be the explanation on future matches and stable shuffling that looks random and the chaos that comes from that. 

And for Night 1 of Aniversario Weekends an Atomico Increible match:


----------



## THECHAMPION

DeeCee said:


> I think it may be 17/Kingston for the title at the iPPV, or maybe a special guest.


17/Kingston happened. Kingston won clean in less than 6 minutes.

I think this will be resolved with a match with Quack. (who I think is only kayfabe injured)


----------



## jawbreaker

Hahaha, sabermetrics is invading wrestling now. Fuck yeah. Baseball nerds are the best.


----------



## Emperor DC

May 20th in Manhattan.

Donst has posted a blog asking Delirious to partner up. He's suggested all the BDK's bad things, they were all Ares fault! Yeah, that's right! Tim Donst was Delirious' greatest ally all along!

*



"A Piece of the Action"
Sunday, November 11th
Cleveland, OH

Click to expand...

*Icarus wants Akuma June 2nd at the iPPV in a Ladder Match.


----------



## smitlick

Whats the point of the Ladder?


----------



## Chismo

Man, that King/Lee match for the Grand Title was awesome. They beat the shit ouf of each other. ****3/4* I love how King is all serious and the undercard is mostly comedic.


----------



## Genking48

smitlick said:


> Whats the point of the Ladder?


So everyone can see that badass tattoo high above the ring.

Or to have Akuma's contract placed above the ring, either of the two.


----------



## Emperor DC

The contract, indeed, is what Icarus is proposing is hanging from the ladder.

10th year shows shaping up well, but the iPPV looks amazing already.


----------



## Genking48

SO, Ophidian is still trying to transform and has taken a liking to UMBs staff, what he likes to call the "catalyst" and believes that it is the key to his next transformation, Mantis is still getting pestered by Delirious, a thing that (as far as Delirious is saying) will go on for the next 2 years, can Delirious have something to do with Ophidian stealing the staff? anyhow, these two collide on 6.2.12 at Chikarasaurus Rex: How to Hatch a Dinosaur


----------



## A-DoubleBaby!

Just on a random sidenote, I progressed to phase 2 of the MysteriumP contest the other day. Anyone else?


----------



## smitlick

Wow howd you do that?


----------



## A-DoubleBaby!

I answered all of the questions correctly and it gave me MysteriumP's email. I had to email my answers and how I got them and I received an email back with a link to phase 2 and the 1st clue. I'll be happy to share the clue with anyone that wants to help.


----------



## smitlick

Cool as, Keep us updated please as to how you go.


----------



## A-DoubleBaby!

Would it be better to make a separate thread or just keep it in here?
If people are interested in helping I'll post the clues as I go along.
I'd also be happy to help anyone who is still stuck on phase 1. I believe there are still six spots left for phase 2.


----------



## Emperor DC

Ladder Match on June 2nd on iPPV.


----------



## smitlick

I gave up on the Mysterium thing after a few days after being stuck. Wasn't aware people were still doing it. Just keep it in here so that its easier to keep track of. 

And definitely feel free to ask for assistance if you want. If i have the time I'll happily look around.


----------



## A-DoubleBaby!

OK I guess I'll post the first clue.

The Echo of Syd.

It's worth noting that the backround of the phase 2 page consists of villains from the original Batman tv series, and every Chikara show this season has been named after one of the episodes.

Also this whole Mysterium thing has been heavily Pink floyd orientated so it's safe to say the clue is referring to Syd Barrett.

I haven't had time to work on phase 2 yet but I'll keep you guys posted on my progress when I do get around to it. 

Any help is welcome.


----------



## smitlick

A-DoubleBaby! said:


> OK I guess I'll post the first clue.
> 
> The Echo of Syd.
> 
> It's worth noting that the backround of the phase 2 page consists of villains from the original Batman tv series, and every Chikara show this season has been named after one of the episodes.
> 
> Also this whole Mysterium thing has been heavily Pink floyd orientated so it's safe to say the clue is referring to Syd Barrett.
> 
> I haven't had time to work on phase 2 yet but I'll keep you guys posted on my progress when I do get around to it.
> 
> Any help is welcome.


Anything to do with this
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Echo_machine


----------



## A-DoubleBaby!

Sorry it took so long for me to respond, I've been a bit busy.

I've already looked into him being a pioneer in the use of echo in rock but I can't find any way to connect it to Chikara.

I've also looked into any connection with both the Floyd song and compilation entitled "echoes", but still nothing.

Some pretty far fetched ideas I had in relation to the batman stuff. Syd was known as Madcap by some and had a solo album called The Madcap laughs. I suppose you could make a loose connection with The Mad Hatter from Batman. Also I know there was a Batman character in the comics called echo but I realise thats even more out there.

But yeh, these are just random thoughts at the moment until I have time to really give this a go. For the brief time I have spent on it though, I've come up with nothing substantial.


----------



## KingCrash

Delirious confirms he'll join Donst & Jakob as a team for Night 2 of Aniversario against The Swarm, Batiri and The Spectral Envoy.


----------



## Emperor DC

June 2nd on iPPV, this will Main Event ...


----------



## KingCrash

Main event for the ppv looks alright, guess it confirms that either Mr. Zero or Dragonfly is going to be put out by 17 this weekend.


----------



## Kaos™

Do you think that the Gekido angle will finish on the iPPV?


----------



## smitlick

Doubt it though we might see there identities


----------



## A-DoubleBaby!

Ok I'm not sure how to embed videos but yeh

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yvKI1wsPSbw&feature=g-all-u

He really is the man


----------



## Kaos™

A-DoubleBaby! said:


> Ok I'm not sure how to embed videos but yeh
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yvKI1wsPSbw&feature=g-all-u
> 
> He really is the man


Tim Donst is the f'n man!! He's one of the bests of CHIKARA.



smitlick said:


> Doubt it though we might see there identities


I think that we will see something "special" I mean an unmasking of one member, or something relevant, cuz it's an iPPV.


----------



## Genking48

Donst is so boss.


----------



## KingCrash

Spoiler: Anviersario Night One Results



Notes - Three tall fellows in black suits and sunglasses are wandering around in Condor Security shirts. They were the three who were with Wink when he took Wicked’s cup.

King Of Trios will be held in Easton. During the announcement the cameras were turned off, everyone from Chikara came out for a group photo and everyone in attendance received a piece of the mat from KOT 2011.

After Gekido/1st Term match Donst & Hallowicked got in a brawl which resulted in the ippv match now being a Mask vs. Hair match.


1. Dasher Hatfield beat Ophidian via roll-up. 

2. The Batiri & The BDK over Crossbones, Lance Steel, Jolly Roger, Rorschach & Shane Storm via Demon's Toilet on Lance Steel.

3. Satomura/Kagetsu over Sachiko/Chisako in the Sendai Tag.

4. MMA Challenge - Darkness Crabtree over Mixed Martial Archie via judges decision despite Darkness getting pounded. The three judges were Jervis Cottonbelly, Steve "The Turtle" Weiner and The Swamp Monster. Archie beats up Cottonbelly & Turtle, but Swamp Monster sends Archie packing. 

5. Gekido over First-Term Class via submission by 17 onto Dragonfly. All the First-Term Class were wearing their old gear except for UltraMantis Black.

6. Colt Cabana over Mr. Touchdown. Part comedy, part wrestling.

7. Team Jigsaw over Team Kingston in the Atomico Increible main event via 2nd rope Brainbuster.



And the covers for this weekend's shows are already out:


----------



## ROH Fan #1

So incoming results from the show that is today which started if I am correct 40 minutes ago.

Edit: Show should be finished me thinks... any updates?


----------



## DTB1986

.


----------



## ROH Fan #1

Now I am not double posting, any results?


----------



## RoosterSmith

As a guy who hears alot of good things about Chikara but has yet to actually pull the trigger on buying a DVD...

What storylines are going on in the promotion right now? 

Has the champ defended his title yet or is that gonna be a once a year thing like in mexico?


----------



## ROH Fan #1

He has already defended his title multiple times I think so none of like the situation you mentioned in Meggico. Them results up?


----------



## THECHAMPION

http://www.chikarapro.com/results.php

Chikara usually live tweets their results too if you need to find them.


----------



## Concrete

King of Trios is Easton,PA this year? Consider me there for my 2nd KOT in a row :mark:


----------



## ROH Fan #1

Thanks for the link to the results.


----------



## Genking48

Spoiler: Aniversario Night One Spoiler



So Shane Storm is back, and you realize........still got them 3 points!


----------



## DTB1986

RoosterSmith said:


> As a guy who hears alot of good things about Chikara but has yet to actually pull the trigger on buying a DVD...
> 
> What storylines are going on in the promotion right now?
> 
> Has the champ defended his title yet or is that gonna be a once a year thing like in mexico?


I started watching Chikara last year and the first shows I bought were the king of trios shows. I think they are a great introduction to the product and showcase the majority of their talent and style. I would suggest starting there or any of the compilation DVDS. I think someone already summed up the current story lines in this thread so i would also read that if you want to get caught up for the current product.

Their website Chikarapro.com is constantly updated with videos and blogs to keep their story lines going, so you can check that out too. Chikara is not everybody's cup of tea but they are definitely my favorite promotion currently so any wrestling fan should at least check them out.


----------



## KingCrash

Tournament returns for the June & July shows after Chikarasaurus Rex, hopefully this time we get a winner that can actually defend it.


----------



## Thomazbr

Hopefully we get good matches out of it


----------



## grimeycarolina

just got my ticket for the ippv on 6/2.

who else is going? :troll


----------



## DryBones87




----------



## Genking48

Ophidian uploaded a pretty cool video, and apparently, he's now ready to transform.


----------



## KingCrash

Liked the MMA/Cabana update, not so much for Ophidian's vid. At least it'll be finished at C-Rex. And a new blog from 17:



> *5/23/2012*: I've always felt a strange connection to you, Mike. Take away our ring gear, and we're two pretty average looking guys. People don't stop us on the street or in the airport and say "Hey - are you a pro-wrestler?" I'm the guy that always just blended into the background...even in wrestling.
> 
> I studied the things you did. The tournaments you won. All the places around the globe you traveled to, the different people you learned from. You learned from the old masters and blended it all together into something new. I watched you become one of the most celebrated scientific wrestlers of the modern era.
> 
> And even though we had never met, never shook hands, not once did you offer me some advice, I followed your path. I even trained under some of the exact same people you did, some of the masters that made you what you are today. But the acclaim never came. The attention never came. Where was my applause? Where was my praise?
> 
> Fans never knew my name. Promoters never knew my name. Even now, the only name they know me by is "17."
> 
> Here is what I learned. I learned this when I first crossed paths with The Shard, and when we later met The Swarm: sometimes, you just need to take what is yours.
> 
> The plaudits, the critical acclaim you've received over the years, Mike - that should all be mine. If the people inside and outside the wrestling business are too thick or too near-sighted to see my talent, then I guess I'll just have to slap them across the face to get their attention.
> 
> I've done just that. I broke the up-and-coming protege. I broke the returning legend on the comeback trail. And I even broke the man who trained them. You aren't here to steal my spotlight any more, Mike. I took what is rightfully mine. Who is the most skilled technician on the CHIKARA roster now? Me. I have replaced you.
> 
> You pride yourself on always being prepared. Well in Vaughan, you were anything but. I suppose the "Master of a Thousand Holds" is a little more humble now. On June 2nd, as you watch, helplessly nursing your bad wrist from the sidelines, I won't just stop with a never-was like Tianlong or a has-been like Dragonfly. I want you to watch what I do to your tecnicos, to your allies and partners...to your students.
> 
> When I erase them, I erase your legacy.
> 17


----------



## DryBones87

i really hate his mask for some reason


----------



## KaijuFan

Got my King of Trios tickets, haven't been to a Chikara show since High Noon so I'm already pumped.

I like what they're doing with 17, beating old stars and wrecking a debuting student's career before he even got a start. Though I wonder if the Swarm is going to actually unmask a member of the Colony one of these times.


----------



## THECHAMPION

They did. They got the mask off Green Ant once.

He covered up with his hands and they brought him out a towel to walk out under.


----------



## spiraltap

I'm most intrigued by this Ophidian video. Especially the part where he starts removing his yellow and red mask. He says his latest "mask" to be revealed at Chikarasaurus Rex would be his most devious and evil yet. So either he's got some kick ass new mask designed or (in what would be an interesting twist) he decides to go maskless. I know Mr. Quackenbush is pretty anal about masks and how their treated in Chikara (just ask Lince Dorado) but I wonder if he would make an exception in the context of a storyline like this.


----------



## KingCrash

Well if the plan is for Ophidian to go without a mask then it'll be Quack's idea anyway. Hopefully whatever it is Ophidian can get back on track after this and be like he was last year when he was one of the better wrestlers in Chikara.


----------



## jawbreaker

When was the last time someone unmasked in Chikara? Is Icarus the only one? Did Akuma wear a mask originally?


----------



## Chismo

Any word about King's next challenger? Del Rey maybe?


----------



## musdy

jawbreaker said:


> When was the last time someone unmasked in Chikara? Is Icarus the only one? Did Akuma wear a mask originally?


The original Equinox, Vin Gerard.

And Akuma did wear a mask.


----------



## Emperor DC

JoeRulz said:


> Any word about King's next challenger? Del Rey maybe?


Del Rey will be next in line, probably at some point before KOT. She's had a quite stellar time since splitting from the BDK. 

vs. Claudio, vs. Quack, vs. Generico, vs. Satomura

Just off the top of my head. All matches you could easily rate at about **** or more.


----------



## spiraltap

The last person to unmask on their own was Jimmy "Equinox II" Olsen but that doesn't really count since he had appeared unmasked before donning the mask. And then Donst and Sanchez after removing their Vokoder and Carpenter Ant masks during the BDK invasion but again they also had appeared unmasked before donning their masks.


----------



## Genking48

So wait, the Archie/Cabana vs Dasher/Touchdown match is a loser leaves town match! which means either no Throwbacks or either no Archie! NOES!

Oh and from Chikaras twitter: This Saturday - @sugardunkerton returns to CHIKARA and just in time for our massive #CRex iPPV event!

Fuck yeah, Sugar Dunkerton!


----------



## KingCrash

Well my guess is Archie loses as MMA but comes back as Marchie Archie or someone else. And I think if anyone gets unmasked that doesn't want to it'll be in the 10-man tag.

Plus Greg Iron has been announced as the special ref for the ladder match and I smell something fishy in that one.

And the first match for the 2nd June show has been announced:


----------



## Chismo

Ok, so CHIKARA's Rex iPPV is tomorrow, why is no one talking about it? Is there no hype? I remember internet buzzing about High Noon half year ago...


----------



## Genking48

Purchased the event 5 minutes ago, so excited, going to see what da frack Ophidian has done to himself, Bucks vs F.I.S.T, Lucha de Apuesta and 10 man war!


----------



## Emperor DC

JoeRulz said:


> Ok, so CHIKARA's Rex iPPV is tomorrow, why is no one talking about it? Is there no hype? I remember internet buzzing about High Noon half year ago...


That was the first iPPV, it was always going to ultra-special, especially with the introduction of the first singles title and the whole BDK story coming to a head.

Really looking forward to tomorrow night, the match quality should be great also with Bucks/F.I.S.T, Wicked/Donst and GEKIDO/CHIKARA. 

On a related note, I have really enjoyed GEKIDO's work thus far, they seem extremely solid, whoever they are. Even though a lot of it has been centered around brawls rather than straight wrestling matches, they sure have the in-ring quality to match up with the likes of Kingston, Quack and so on.


----------



## smitlick

JoeRulz said:


> Ok, so CHIKARA's Rex iPPV is tomorrow, why is no one talking about it? Is there no hype? I remember internet buzzing about High Noon half year ago...


Because it hasn't been as well promoted elsewhere as it had been for High Noon. Plus they don't have a super hyped Title Match like they did with emotion and back story.


----------



## Concrete

I for one and pumped for C-Rex. Looks like a stellar card. This is going to be much different than High Noon and that has a lot to do with where we are in the year. This is a mid-season iPPV compared to the season finale that was High Noon. So instead of storylines more coming to an end we will get more storylines hitting a second gear/ blossoming on this show. Ultra-Mantis vs. Ophidian is a backdrop for Ultra-Mantis vs. Delirious and the Evolution of Ophidian. And then we have GEKIDO vs. 5 of CHIKARA's Finest. GEKIDO is the big story this season and this match will do a lot to show where things are going. Then we have the presumable end to Donst vs. Hallowicked in a Mask vs. Hair match which I believe could be the best match of the night. FIST vs. The Young Bucks will be another awesome match. It doesn't have a huge match like Kingston vs. Quackenbush to crown the first Grand Champion but on paper it has a lot more quantity of good things going for it.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

So far the pre-show has been great.

But they should have left Veda by herself on pre-show duties.

She's way better at this than Billy. Plus, the interviews so far have been hilarious. Specifically the MMA and Donst ones.


----------



## Genking48

Yeah Billy seems pretty nervous, is this his first iPPV?

and Veda snatched that mic away from Donst like a true boss who didn't give a frack!

From GFL



> SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: The internet speed at the venue is limited, so we will not be broadcasting to Mobile and Roku Devices, only Computer tonight...


........oh shit, please don't fuck up, pleasepleasepleasepleaseplease!


----------



## DMC6162

Stream seems good a couple of minutes in. *Knock on wood as hard as I can*


----------



## DMC6162

Entrance looks awesome, as does Ophidian's new gear.


----------



## Genking48

Ophidians gear screams epicness, btw, if any problems arise, feel free to tweet Chikara, they fixed the volume problem now.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

LOL, Ophidian looks like Ultramantis. Not Ultramantis Black, but Ultramantis.


----------



## DMC6162

Wow! Not to sound like Michael Cole, but #CRex is trending on twitter right now.


----------



## Genking48

Sugar Dunkerton on commentary!


----------



## DMC6162

Thank you ladder! Thank you ladder! hahahah


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

... Still not a Akuma fan.


----------



## dukenukem3do

How is the show so far


----------



## Genking48

The show is great so far, first match was a great opener, tag match was incredibly fun, ladder match was good, mostly because of Icarus and that awesome ladder, sound is good and the quality is fair enough.


----------



## dukenukem3do

Thats cool I'll download it later on


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Wow, that match was suspenseful. I was worried Wicked would get unmasked.


----------



## Genking48

I haven't been so on the edge of my seat for a match in a long time.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

I sense a Bash in the Beach moment.


----------



## DMC6162

WOW! Green Ant


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

No BatB moment. Hmm...

Gekido was soundly defeated. Wow


----------



## C-Cool

Something's up with this Chikara/Gekido feud.

I really understand why Gekido lost this first match against the mainstays. But this definitely isn't over.


----------



## DMC6162

Kid Kamikaze10 said:


> No BatB moment. Hmm...
> 
> Gekido was soundly defeated. Wow


Yeah, I expected something big to happen, liked the match though.


----------



## Genking48

Of course it isn't over yet, they still have to reveal the identities of 17 & shard, not to mention unmask all of the Gekido members, but it was mentioned earlier in this thread, unlike High Noon this iPPV will not be used to end many storyline, but set new storylines off and throw those ongoing into the second stage.

The big part of the match was obviously Quacks fixation on 17 it seemed like before he locked in that hold in the end he told him something, so Quack has probably gotten an idea of the identity of 17 or something along those lines.


----------



## DMC6162

Gargano may be dead


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Young Bucks just won...

That's... Um... Unexpected.


Great IPPV


----------



## DMC6162

Shocked The Bucks won, great match though and really really great show. Weren't they supposed to announce the first trio for KOT tonight?

EDIT: Right as I wrote that the video came on. Dreamer, Jerry Lynn and 2 Cold Scorpio.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

First KING OF TRIOS Team announced.

Tommy Dreamer, Jerry Lynn, and 2Cold Scorpio.


HOLY SHIT!


----------



## Genking48

First trio for KOT, Tommy Dreamer, Jerry Lynn & 2 Cold Scorpio

Expected YBs to win, them taking the titles to ROH would mean Chikara talent coming to ROH to win them back thus continuing the ROH/Chikara thing that's going on.


----------



## dukenukem3do

How is the Stream quality for the ippv


----------



## spiraltap

I wanna see Jerry Lynn either in Rey De Voladores or a match with Quackenbush.


----------



## C-Cool

dukenukem3do said:


> How is the Stream quality for the ippv


Absolutely great.

Astounding, considering every other fed had issues with ippv. Especially ROH.


----------



## smitlick

Tinkerbell said:


> First trio for KOT, Tommy Dreamer, Jerry Lynn & 2 Cold Scorpio
> 
> Expected YBs to win, them taking the titles to ROH would mean Chikara talent coming to ROH to win them back thus continuing the ROH/Chikara thing that's going on.


Wouldn't that mean the Bucks were actually going to be used by ROH and not left on the sidelines for a few months like the interweb says.


----------



## Genking48

Meh, maybe, I havent thought about it that much


----------



## KingCrash

Little shocked the Bucks won the titles even with ROH not using them for a couple of months, weird they'd put the titles back on F.I.S.T. just to take them off again. Missed it live but since it'll be available for download and dvd with the Anivsario shows I'll just get it then.











Like the old school video game graphics for the teams this year. Don't know about this particular team though. Lynn can still go, Dreamer's a load and Scorpio falls in between depending on what day it is.


----------



## Concrete

First things first I want to say that Chikarasaurus Rex: How to Hatch a Dragon was great and reminded me how great it is to watch CHIKARA. It is just so different from almost any other promotion out there. It was so much fun to watch starting with Ultramantis Black vs. Ophidian all the way to the end with FIST vs. The Young Bucks. Everything felt unique and great. As far as the Extreme Trio, I am really hoping that CHIKARA doesn't plan on having this be their bigger team this year. Though I doubt that is the route CHIKARA is planning to go. I think this is more of "just a taste" of things to come. I'd actually be a little surprised if this team made it past Night 1. Oh and CHIKARA does the best videos on the indys. It is ridiculous how much good stuff they put out on youtube and how good their hype videos are.


----------



## jawbreaker

so I'm watching A Death Worse Than Fate right now and it's amazing. nothing is blowing me away on its own but every match is so much fun. how did I ignore Chikara for like, over a year?


----------



## Genking48

I think that since Bucks & TJP aint being used by ROH for a couple of months or how was it? they could form the team ROH team in KOT, Extreme trio looks fine, Dreamer is fine, have been in Chikara before and from what I remember put some decent matchs vs Kingston & /w Kingston vs Ares & Claudio, so I'm not so worried about him, haven't seen much of scorpio, but Lynn is totally fine by me.


----------



## unknownuser

I can't remember ever seeing a stronger show from top to bottom than Chikarasaurus Rex: How to Hatch a Dragon, top stuff from Chikara.

Never too early to talk King of Trios, it's the highlight of my indy year. My tip to win is The Swarm.


----------



## Mr mittens

Any news on Tursas? Has he retired from wrestling or is he doing other indy shows?

I'm not expecting him to return to CHIKARA but I really enjoyed the run he had


----------



## geraldinhio

I miss Tursas too , one of the best booked monsters in recent meomry. Haven't heard anything after his Chikara run either. He was rapidly improving and could of been a top Chikara wrestler.


----------



## smitlick

I think he retired but I could be wrong


----------



## Emperor DC

He retired to take care of some stuff with his family.

Mainly, tossing them around the country of Finland whilst feasting upon their flesh.


----------



## Thomazbr

DeeCee said:


> He retired to take care of some stuff with his family.
> 
> Mainly, tossing them around the country of Finland whilst feasting upon their flesh.


Sounds like the usual family reunion


----------



## Genking48

Sounds like the daily life of most Finnish people

oh and btw:



> *6/6/2012:* CHIKARA blog readers!
> It's your dutiful Director of Fun, Wink Vavasseur, coming to you again with some exciting new updates! My number-crunchers have finished entering all the results from this past weekend's "Chikarasaurus Rex" into my patented new CHIKARAbermetrics program, and some interesting trends are beginning to appear! I'm about ready to use these statistics to make some bold moves, but before I do that, I want to highlight a few examples from our roster to give you all an idea of how CHIKARAbermetrics works.
> 
> Let's begin by looking at Gran Akuma. He's a good place for CHIKARAbermetrics novices to get their feet wet due to his large sampling size. Younger, less experienced wrestlers have a tendency to skew the numbers and it takes certain adjustments (factoring in comparable market wrestler averages, etc.) by CHIKARAbermetrics experts like myself in order to get accurate outcome expectations and projections. Since Akuma has a long history in CHIKARA, we're able to get a more focused scope of his averages, allowing us to make certain educated assumptions. For example, he has very good Tag-Independent Earned Pin Average (TIEPA), which removes outcomes where one of his tag partners were pinned, an instance that he would have no control over, giving us a reflection of his individual ability to gain a pin in a match, regardless of who he's teamed with. He also has a higher-than-normal Pin Average on Matches to Completion (PAMC), a desirable statistic that gives a wrestler's average in matches that go to completion, removing shenanigans that result in disqualifications. The equation for PAMC is:
> 
> P – INF
> PAMC = --------------------------
> M – L – INF + CO
> 
> _where P is pins, INF is interference, M is total matches, L is losses, and CO is count outs._
> 
> Of course, Gran Akuma's numbers ran into an unquantifiable variable in the form of an injury. However, his pre-injury statistics coupled with his adjusted post-injury averages put him in the category of "Undervalued Post-Injury Sleeper", certainly one to keep your eye on.
> 
> The statistics show that Gran Akuma would make a great pairing with my next example, a tag team who also happen to be undervalued at the moment. 3.0, made up of tag partners Shane Matthews and Scott "Jagged" Parker, gives us another decent sample size to look at. One thing to keep in mind about 3.0 (and this is the reason they're considered undervalued) is that their numbers are adjusted using the current Canadian conversion rate. Due to this, and factoring in the weak American dollar, their tag team value is just below that of comparable American tag teams on the market, despite recently holding the tag team belts. Normally, this devaluing would be a detriment; to me and my math wizards, however, this is a situation ripe for success! They both have average TIEPA numbers, meaning that they're just as likely to win or lose a match as their partner, but their real strength is their high Tag-Dependent Value Over Replacement Wrestler (TDVORW) numbers. Looking at their separate statistics, both Parker and Matthews are considered moderate singles wrestlers, but together, they push each other's value well above average. You could say their average is more than the sum of their parts divided by two!!
> 
> Adding Akuma into this equation should give 3.0 the added power numbers they need, while using their strengths to raise his team value. It's a mathematical win-win scenario and I look forward to seeing them succeed and proving my CHIKARAbermetrics program to be the ultimate tool for projecting wrestling outcomes!
> 
> In conclusion, this new team looks great on paper; they'll look even better in the ring. Trust me, you'll see in Syracuse!
> 
> *WV*


Urghhh, Wink makes my head hurt.


----------



## smitlick

Wait... Why isn't Generico in the match? Fuck Akuma...


----------



## A-DoubleBaby!

Generico is in the match man. It's 3.Ole and Akuma vs FIST and Ophidian.


----------



## jawbreaker

That's the best thing I've ever read. Sabermetrics, taking over the world.


----------



## smitlick

Oh thank god... Still confused as though..


----------



## Emperor DC

June 24th, they finally collide.


----------



## Concrete

I'm really digging this 'Cuse card. Throw in Dasher Hatfield vs. Eddie Kingston and it just seems a lot of fun shall be had by all. Real excited for this one.


----------



## KingCrash

That'd be a good match, though another random defense for Kingston. Wonder who's going to win the Canadian YLC 4-way, I think Mr. Touchdown's got the Syracuse one locked up.


----------



## Genking48

And meanwhile Archie is still.......still.........well look for yourself :'(






Manly tears is being shed right now guys


----------



## DryBones87




----------



## Emperor DC

Holy shit, the ORIGINAL Campeonatos de Parejas belts have arrived and are now in my possession.


----------



## Genking48

Pictures, FUCKING PICTURES!!!


----------



## KingCrash

Young Lions Cup X action starts this week with the June doubleshot, Delirious talks about himself & The Batiri in the blog, The Spectral Envoy has been added to King Of Trios and then there's this:


----------



## KingCrash

Spoiler: The Foggiest Notion Results



1. Sara Del Rey defeats Leah Von Dutch.

2. Sugar Dunkerton defeats Tim Donst after a huge lariat.

3. Mike Bailey is not in the building so his replacement is none other than Dirty Bucks Bellmar! Jakob Hammermeier wins after a fistful of tights on Sebastian Suave and advances to the YLC X semifinals.

4. Dasher Hatfield defeats El Generico using a Suicide Squeeze.

Intermission

5. Icarus is in the building despite not having a match and ends up pissing off Eddie Kingston. Icarus barely escapes eating a backfist from Kingston.

6. AssailANT rolls through on a hurricarana attempt by Solider Ant to give Gekido the win gver Green Ant, Soldier Ant and Quakc

7. A distraction, a low blow & the Ophidian Death Grip gives Ophidian the win over Jigsaw.

8. A wild brawl all over the building ends as Shane Matthews makes Lance Bravado tap out to the Boston Crab to get the win for 3.0


----------



## 11rob2k

Does chikara have a weekly show that you can watch online or is it all ippv's,


----------



## smitlick

They release DVDs via SmartMarkVideo and they very rarely run iPPVs. In fact they have only run 2 so far.


----------



## KingCrash

Set for the second night of the July doubleshot for the tag titles:










And Sara Del Rey has finally challenged Eddie Kingston for a match for the Grand Championship.


----------



## Chismo

King/Del Rey = MIND BLOWN.


----------



## Genking48

So usually YLC is a 2/3 days tournament right? with two an eliminator 4 way each night, but this time it's like a many days tournament and instead of qualifying for the eliminator there is just 4 ways to qualify for the finals? that's as far as I understand it all.

Oh yeah, watch Impact from yesterday, don't question me, skim through it or something, but just do it.


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## Concrete

I'm bored so I started thinking of some dream teams or at least teams that I would be interested in seeing in KOT 2012:

Team Strong Stlye: Daisuke Sekimoto/ Yuji Okabayyashi/ Sami Callihan: I was going to put Sasaki in this team instead of Sami but Sasaki would just scare me in this environment. He is just too stiff in my opinion.I like that in Japan but in CHIKARA it would just make me frightened that someone would get seriously injured.

New School: ACH/ Sugar Dunkerton/ El Bandelero: Sugar Dunkerton has gotta bring a new team to the tournament and I think he might try to bring a little something different to the table to counteract the Throwbacks. Dunkerton has improved since leaving and coming back to CHIKARA so now is his real time to shine. ACH is such a gifted athlete and is the definition of NEW SCHOOL to me. He deserves to be in the YLC and in KOT. I don't know if I spelled it right but I have heard good things about El Bandelero

Team ROH: Young Bucks/ TJ Perkins: ROH has DBDX that weekend but maybe they won't use them. They didn't for BITW. Great fit in CHIKARA IMO and something I'd love to see.

Team WNC: Finlay/Tajiri/Kana: I want to see Kana so this was the team that I thought about. I guess having Finlay and Tajiri in there is okay.

Team DDT: Kenny Omega/ Kota Ibushi/ Keisuke Ishii: I love me some Omega and Ibushi.

Super Killer Mexican Bees: El Generico/ Paul London/ Brian Kendrick: It seems like Kendrick is rejuvenated and if London can keep things together this team would be all types of gold.


----------



## Genking48

Mad Blankey: Akira Tozawa, BxB Hulk & Mondai Ryu - Power, speed and.....salt in the case of Ryu, I'd do anything to see this team a KOT.


----------



## Chismo

Akatsuki: YAMATO, Shingo Takasi & Super Shenlong III

The Jimmyz: Susumu, KAGETORA & Saito

Team TNA: Kid Kash, Zema Ion & Mark Haskins

Team ROH: The Young Bucks & TJ Perkins

Team Big Japan: Shinobu, K. Hashimoto & Ishikawa


----------



## A-DoubleBaby!

Didn't see this mentioned so, the Throwbacks have been announced for KoT. I find it strange that Sugar D isn't the third member though. Not that it bothers me because Matt Classic is always a ton of fun but it just seemed weird to me.

Am I missing something? Sugar is back right?


----------



## KingCrash

A-DoubleBaby! said:


> Didn't see this mentioned so, the Throwbacks have been announced for KoT. I find it strange that Sugar D isn't the third member though. Not that it bothers me because Matt Classic is always a ton of fun but it just seemed weird to me.
> 
> Am I missing something? Sugar is back right?


He's back but the story is Sugar said he didn't like the direction The Throwbacks were heading earlier (more rudo via Mr. Touchdown) so when Touchdown got to pick the team he left Sugar off.


----------



## EmbassyForever

When is the next their iPPV? whats the Young Lion Cup, i mean i know it's a tournament but there's any special rules?


----------



## smitlick

You need to be Under 25 I believe to enter the YLC and it hasn't been announced as to when there next iPPV is


----------



## Emperor DC

I'd be pleased if the season finale was an iPPV.

In fact, I'd be more than pleased considering I assume we'll get some huge stuff to round off the season, as usual.

Something in the order of Kingston/17 and maybe Quack for the Grand Title and Delirious/UltraMantis.


----------



## Genking48

YLC rules, you have to be 25 or younger, and persons who have already held the cup cannot enter the tournament.


----------



## Emperor DC

https://twitter.com/#!/wartursas

Tursas has returned!

... to twitter.


----------



## Lane

Yay Tursa..(rest of name)he was pretty terrible up until he left his feet and then he turned into a great big man wrestler.


----------



## Concrete

Your 6th team for KOT 2012.


----------



## EmbassyForever

I enjoyed Ant-Tursas from High Noon, he looked to me like a great big man.


----------



## KingCrash

enlightenedone9 said:


> Your 6th team for KOT 2012.


Meh (admitting I have little knowledge of this team), if you're going to have joshi wrestlers as a team why not bring back the Sendai girls from Aniversario, they did pretty well.


----------



## smitlick

Kuragaki coming back is cool


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

KingCrash said:


> Meh (admitting I have little knowledge of this team), if you're going to have joshi wrestlers as a team why not bring back the Sendai girls from Aniversario, they did pretty well.


Because this team is much better than Dash, Sendai, and Satomura?

Plus, I think this team has way more of a chance of actually having an impact in the tourney with a tank like Tsubasa, and two veterans.


----------



## Dimas75

KingCrash said:


> Meh (admitting I have little knowledge of this team), if you're going to have joshi wrestlers as a team why not bring back the Sendai girls from Aniversario, they did pretty well.


The Sendai Girls are entertaining, and Satomura is an amazing wrestler (one of the best womens wrestlers on the planet), but the 2 Sachiko sisters arent in the same league as Bolshoi, Yoneyama and Kuragaki. These 3 compared to the 2 sisters is like comparing Jacob Hammermeier to Mike Quackenbush in wrestling skill.
I'd love to see a submission match between Bolshoi vs Quackenbush btw, or maybe put Green Ant in a match against her.


----------



## Emperor DC

Holy poo!


----------



## Rickey

> @sugardunkerton
> 
> Are the TNA/CHIKARA rumors true? Lets go to Austin Aries and Sugar Dunkerton for a reaction.....


^July 1st









Maybe a team TNA coming?


----------



## EmbassyForever

DeeCee said:


> Holy poo!


OH YEAH


----------



## YimYac

Maria Kanellis in Chikara.......

Is that PG ?


----------



## smitlick

Seriously the last 2 pictures are amazing. Going to have to save the sugar/aries picture for a new sig.


----------



## geraldinhio

:lmao That Aries and Dunkerton picture is pure gold. 

What is the situation with the TNA/Chikara working relationship? I took the report with a pinch of salt anyway, as many said Quack has said numerous times he's not a fan of TNA and I don't think TNA would benefit with the use of anyone in Chikara being honest other than a couple of X Division matches and the ALL X division PPV.

The prospect of a TNA trio would be very cool. Imagine Bully Ray in a Chikara ring being a dickhead.:mark: Aries , Bully Ray and someone like Daniels would make an awesome heel trio. I can only dream though.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Why no one was in the crowd at Chikara the contaminated cowl? no one bought a ticket or it was a special show with empty arena or something like that? lol


----------



## Rickey

geraldinhio said:


> :lmao That Aries and Dunkerton picture is pure gold.
> 
> What is the situation with the TNA/Chikara working relationship? I took the report with a pinch of salt anyway, as many said Quack has said numerous times he's not a fan of TNA and I don't think TNA would benefit with the use of anyone in Chikara being honest other than a couple of X Division matches and the ALL X division PPV.
> 
> The prospect of a TNA trio would be very cool. Imagine Bully Ray in a Chikara ring being a dickhead.:mark: Aries , Bully Ray and someone like Daniels would make an awesome heel trio. I can only dream though.


Well we don't know details at all right now besides Jigsaw(as Rubix) wrestling on the last impact. Also various tweets and retweets:



> *The CHIKARA Special* ‏@*CHIKARASpecial*  Welp, TNA is making the blog.


June 28



> *Samantha Allen* ‏@*sallen_87*
> 
> http://PWInsider.com is reporting that TNA wants to have a working relationship with Chikara. If that's true: Quack vs Daniels at BFG!
> Retweeted by *The CHIKARA Special*


June 29



> *Mike Quackenbush* ‏@*MikeQuackenbush*  Doesn't matter what they call @*JigsawCHIKARA* - he tore it up on IMPACT WRESTLING...watch it on YouTube: http://ow.ly/bUXVl


June 29



> *IMPACT WRESTLING* ‏@*IMPACTWRESTLING*  This Thursday on Spike TV: It's the final countdown to Destination X! - & it all starts at 8/7 CST on IMPACT WRESTLING! http://ow.ly/bY7cK
> Retweeted by *Jigsaw*


July 2

Added with a bunch of support from Jigsaw from appearing on TNA. So I don't think the relationship would be so bad, TNA would benefit from having more guys join the x-division and Chikara would benefit from getting more exposure from the company and many of the wrestlers there. I never knew Quack hated TNA maybe that was the TNA back when Orlando Jordan was pouring milk on himself. :lmao the TNA now is much different and much better. 

Anyway it's pretty much a wait and see situation it's exciting to me though because the Jigsaw, Scropio Sky and Sonjay Dutt appearances came out of nowhere on impact. No telling who else they'll try to get. More promotion for Chikara is always a good thing though, :agree:

-Also yeah a Team TNA would be cool, Austin Aries is pretty much face now a days though. My choices would be Aries, Styles and Angle. 

-I think it would be cool to see a Team Evil-Steen, Jacobs and Corino.

I love when companies work together.


----------



## Chismo

DeeCee said:


> Holy poo!


Umm, fuck yeah. Hopefully they win this.


----------



## Genking48

DeeCee said:


> Holy poo!


Yeah boy, that's what I'm talking about, Chikara with relationships with both ROH & TNA please

if TNA put up a team for the trios I don't think it would be guys like Angle or Styles, maybe something like Christopher Daniels, Chris Sabin & Austin Aries (as all has been at King Of Trios before) or a team of "less" important TNA guys.


----------



## Tanner1495

Has if I wasn't already hyped for King of Trios :mark:


----------



## FITZ

Good picks for team ROH. Bennett is just totally unlikeable and the Bucks are the champions in Chikara. I wonder how far they will end up going? Chikara might want to have the Bucks defend the titles that weekend so I don't know if they will make it to the third day of the tournament. 

So far I'm really happy with the teams that they've announced. I don't really expect a Team TNA but if they someone do make it into the tournament that would just be incredible. So many great talents that they could make the team up of if they wanted to go that route.


----------



## THECHAMPION

EmbassyForever said:


> Why no one was in the crowd at Chikara the contaminated cowl? no one bought a ticket or it was a special show with empty arena or something like that? lol


The show was in a very awkwardly laid out venue for wrestling. 

Kind of looked like a movie theater to be honest.

So the crowd was all in stadium seating on one side.

During the course of the show they'll cut to that side and you'll see the crowd.


----------



## Concrete

And now things are looking really good

I was excited before just by the shear fact that it is King of Trios. But when now with Team ROH in there things are looking insanely good. I was a little disappointed that TJP wasn't the third member of the team but Mike Bennett cranks up the heel factor by like 10.

I believe someone said something in another thread along the lines of The Extreme Trio to be the best team CHIKARA could put together for this show weekend. I just want to say that is a big nay. CHIKARA has put some real amazing teams in King of Trios and I still believe that they have a trick up their sleeve. If they don't that is perfectly fine because not even half way into this tournaments teams and it already looks like it could be gold. Weirdly enough Team ROH made me really want to see a match between them and The Extreme Trio. Each team has a captain who is either viewed as really good or really bad and some high flying companions. I always enjoy old vs. young when things match up quite well. 

I do have a question about Team JWP. I am unfamiliar with pretty much all of them so are they're any really good matches from any of those ladies so I know what to expect in September.

SEPTEMBER GET HERE RIGHT NOW!!!!!!!


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Out of all the ECW alumni, that IS the best team possible, IMO.


----------



## KingCrash

Like the ROH team (though I wouldn't have minded if Lethal, Cole and TJP teamed up again) but they won't go past Night 1 since Death Before Dishonor is also that weekend. Bennett at least will be busy, and with what happened with King I wouldn't be surprised if the Bucks are too.


----------



## YimYac

KingCrash said:


> Like the ROH team (though I wouldn't have minded if Lethal, Cole and TJP teamed up again) but they won't go past Night 1 since Death Before Dishonor is also that weekend. Bennett at least will be busy, and with what happened with King I wouldn't be surprised if the Bucks are too.


I can't see the CDP losing Round 1, also I doubt Bennett can fly out to Chicago by next day.


----------



## KingCrash

If they get a team like F.I.S.T. or The Colony, Chikara's greatest trios I can easily see them losing in the first round, plus Bennett would probably eat the pin anyway, and I'm sure Bennett would have plenty of time to get from Easton to Chicago in one day, the Bucks, Steen and others have done shows on both coasts in the same weekend so it's doable. 

Plus they could have the Bucks defend the titles on Night 2 or 3 as a good buffer match for the tournament though I'd have to look to see what teams have close to enough points to try.


----------



## Concrete

I'm really hoping CHIKARA hasn't booked this ROH team and it is already a give that they won't make it past the first round.


----------



## KingCrash

Well Team ROH or anyone else won't have to worry about the Colony because thanks to Wink and CHIKARAbermetrics the next KOT team is combatANT, deviANT and........Soldier Ant.


----------



## Genking48

KingCrash said:


> Well Team ROH or anyone else won't have to worry about the Colony because thanks to Wink and CHIKARAbermetrics the next KOT team is combatANT, deviANT and........Soldier Ant.


Well it _could _have beeen CombatANT, Soldier Ant & Green Ant, but......well



> .333 – Soldier Ant
> .330 – Fire Ant
> .320 – combatANT
> .319* – deviANT
> .319* – Green Ant
> .316 – assailANT
> .303 – Carpenter Ant/Pink Ant
> .291 – Worker Ant
> *In the instance of ties, wrestlers are listed in alpha-order.


DAMMIT


----------



## YimYac

Why is Pink Ant on the list lol, Chikara kicked Pinkie out ages ago


----------



## Genking48

Well same with Worker, has been gone for since 2008/09 I don't remember.


----------



## Rickey

> Dixie Carter ‏@TNADixie
> 
> Impressed by all the X division talents we saw. Those who didn't advance are back at ppv in last chance fourway for 8th spot in tourney.





> Jigsaw ‏@JigsawCHIKARA
> 
> Thank you @TNADixie for giving the new X Division wrestlers one last shot on the PPV! You won't be disappointed. It's now or never. #MyTime


Jigsaw(Rubix) would have to win 3 matches this sunday in order to actually win the x-dixision title BUT even in losing he has the potential to be offered a contract.(Hoping he makes the final four at least)

Last year Kid Kash lost in a qualifier but was still offered a contract now he's in this years tournament. 
Last year Zema Ion lost in at the actual ppv but was still offered a contract now he's in this years tournament. 
Jack Evans lost at the ppv too and was also offered a deal, not sure if they offered Low Ki anything though.

Long Story Short: Basically Jigsaw has a second chance this Sunday. Going by how favorable the after match interview seemed I'd say he has a good shot:





Maybe D'lo put in a good word for him.(as well as a few others) On the post show they were talking about guys coming up to him and telling him he did a good job.


----------



## Tanner1495

Sorry to take the focus off of King of Trios for a second, but I am going to the Chikara show October 6th :mark:


----------



## USAUSA1

Please stay away from TNA. Nothing good ever comes from working with TNA. NOTHING just ask New Japan,ROH,AAA,NWA.


----------



## YimYac

USAUSA1 said:


> Please stay away from TNA. Nothing good ever comes from working with TNA. NOTHING just ask New Japan,ROH,AAA,NWA.


It still pisses me off Meth Hardy went over on Tetsuya Naito.


----------



## dukenukem3do

USAUSA1 said:


> Please stay away from TNA. Nothing good ever comes from working with TNA. NOTHING just ask New Japan,ROH,AAA,NWA.


Yeah I still remember they have NO Limit jobbing to Kevin Nash in a handicap match and what they did to Okada


----------



## FITZ

Well Team Ant will be very interesting to watch for sure.


----------



## Concrete

Kid Kamikaze10 said:


> Out of all the ECW alumni, that IS the best team possible, IMO.


Oh I see how I was suppose to interpret that now. I was thinking the person meant the best team PERIOD. Not out of ECW alumni. And the only person I'm not really excited about is Dreamer and he is probably the most popular along with the reason they probably are there. 

Now can I ask why this whole ants crap is happening. I know Fire Ant wouldn't be able to compete but why not just plug Quack in there. That actually makes sense. Instead we got Soldier Ant, by far the most hot about the Swarm and whenever he has a chance he tries to rip their masks off and beat them up outside the ring, and two members of the Swarm. I just don't like it. I know it integrates the math formula stuff and they probably want to create this dynamic but I this is the second storyline driven team, where in it isn't so much about the team being in the tournament but the dynamic of the team, it seems with the first being The Throwbacks which excluded Sugar Dunkerton. Now we got Green Ant needing a team as well which in my opinion starts creating almost filler. Even if the team ends of being filler it will probably be better than Team Australia.


----------



## Genking48

Who says Green Ant or Sugar is going to be a part of KOT this year just because they aren't on a team.

A guy somewhere on another forum came up with an idea, Gekido gets a team in with Shard, 17 & AssailANT, now that team will team up against Soldier, CombatANT & DeviANT, all 5 guys end up taking out Soldier, adding more fuel to the fire.


----------



## Concrete

I just assumed you would of all healthy members of the previous King of Trios wrestling in this year's tournament. I wanted the Colony in there with a different 3rd member just not separated. I also assumed Sir Dunkerton would have a team as well because he got douched by Mr. Touchdown


----------



## smitlick

Plus I think Sugar eluded to bringing in his own team for KOT


----------



## Concrete

smitlick said:


> Plus I think Sugar eluded to bringing in his own team for KOT


That's what it seemed like on his twitter to me


----------



## Rickey

smitlick said:


> Plus I think Sugar eluded to bringing in his own team for KOT


Maybe that's what the Aries picture was about?


----------



## smitlick

I hope so


----------



## Rickey

Match added to *The Great Escape-July 28*










> It’s former Young Lions Cup champion vs. Rey de Voladores tournament winner in Portland, ME when Frightmare makes his singles competition return against Ophidian. Last time Frightmare had a singles match in CHIKARA was in May of 2011 when Archibald Peck put him away. An injury kept Frightmare on the shelf for months, but he is now ready to come back and claim his spot once again. Ophidian on the other hand has had his ups and downs this year as he tries to find his footing. He needs all the wins he can get if he wants to ascend to the level he desires. Both guys need the win, but who will be the one on top when the dust settles?













> Green Ant takes on assailANT at “The Great Escape” in Maine on July 28th. Green Ant seems to be getting revenge on the Swarm one member at a time. Last month, he defeated deviANT in Syracuse to get revenge for deviANT taking his mask in March. Last month was a big weekend for assailANT as he pinned Soldier Ant twice on back-to-back evenings. Perhaps Green Ant can take him down a peg in a one-on-one environment. Will he, or will assailANT continue to persevere in CHIKARA?


---
Added to *Give Em the Axe-July 29*










> In a rematch from last years “The Case of the Bulletproof Waldo”, Sara Del Rey will take on Icarus. Their first encounter was one of the more under appreciated bouts of the 12 Large Summit tournament and helped Sara further her rise up CHIKARA’s singles rankings. She may be coming into this match as the Grand Champion if she can defeat Eddie Kingston the night before. Icarus also got in Kingston’s face at “The Foggiest Notion”, leading us to believe there might be some underlying tension there. If Sara loses to Kingston and Icarus is able to beat her, Icarus could very well lay claim to getting a shot at that championship in addition to gaining revenge for that loss from last Summer. This really is anyone’s game and both participants have something to gain or lose.


----------



## EmbassyForever

What was the card for "The Foggiest Notion" and "Smack in the Middle" ? i don't want to read spoilers.


----------



## Chismo

Rickey said:


> Match added to *The Great Escape-July 28*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> Added to *Give Em the Axe-July 29*


Awesome matches.


----------



## geraldinhio

Del Rey is such a massive loss for Chikara. Would of loved to see a grand title run but that's just me.


----------



## KingCrash

geraldinhio said:


> Del Rey is such a massive loss for Chikara. Would of loved to see a grand title run but that's just me.


At least they're getting the match everyone wants in before she leaves unlike with Claudio ending the feud with Kingston.

And everytime I think Icarus can't become even more of a douchebag he gets a new pic. So punchable.


----------



## stryker360

It sucks to see so much chikara talent getting grabbed up by the wwe. I understand why they sign, everyone wants to be more successful and make a buck. I don't know why the wwe is being so crazy aggressive signing so many solid indy stars, but they better bloody well use them, I have no need to see my fav indy stars go to the wwe so they can get fed to Ryback like Wendy...I mean Heath Slater.


----------



## EmbassyForever

SDR vs. Icarus? awesome.


----------



## Chismo

KingCrash said:


> At least they're getting the match everyone wants in before she leaves unlike with *Claudio ending the feud with Kingston*.


Yeah, that's a fucking shame. I wasn't following CHIKARA last year, but watching their Season X shows recently now I realize what a shame that is. I blame Claudio, tbh, it wouldn't fucking kill him if he tried to negotiate with WWE for one or two dates available for CHIKARA bookings...



geraldinhio said:


> Del Rey is such a massive loss for Chikara. Would of loved to see a grand title run but that's just me.


Yeah, but I'm sure King/Sara will be one helluva send-off match. 

Btw, I want to see UltraMantis Black as a new Champion, but not yet, King is just too damn awesome. I'd book it for Season XI Finale, preferably on iPPV.


----------



## Emperor DC

Black won't be Grand Champion before he retired, probably in 2014. I think his retirement will come at the hands of Delirious. It'd be an apt end to the story that CHIKARA has created.

Plus, I think 17 may be the man to dethrone Kingston. Got a funny feeling we'll be seeing that at some point later this season, setting up 2013 with Kingston and Quack chasing him for the title.


----------



## Rickey

*Added to The Great Escape: July 28*










> We’ve got an interesting Atomicos match on our hands for “The Great Escape” in Portland, ME. Mike Quackenbush, Jigsaw, UltraMantis Black, & Hallowicked will team up to face current Campeones de Parejas The Young Bucks and…The Heart Throbs?! Yeah, you know the guys! Antonio Thomas and Romeo Rosselli! WWE tag team from the mid-2000s? Christy Hemme brought them in for one match in TNA in 2007? Nothing? Okay, well I assure you those things happened and they actually were quite entertaining. Just like their partners for the evening, the Heart Throbs have quite an arrogant demeanor to them. There’s no way CHIKARA originals are going to allow them to come in, hand them a loss and give them more of a reason to gloat. The Bucks and the Heart Throbs think otherwise. This could be a whole lot of fuin, but which team will prevail?


Confirmed 8th team for the KOTs:


----------



## EmbassyForever

The Heart Throbs :lol


----------



## Genking48

That's.....uh, random


----------



## Rickey

> Green Ant blog, 7.11.2012
> 
> 7/11/2012: King of Trios is the biggest wrestling tournament of the year. The biggest challenge. The biggest stage. The unworthy walk away broken. But for some, it is where legends are forged. I can say that with 100% confidence. You know why?
> 
> Watch:http://youtu.be/gE2-KyPK-uc
> 
> Together, Fire Ant, Soldier Ant and I won King of Trios 2011. We beat the World’s Most Dangerous Trio to do it. And maybe this year, we c ould do it again.
> 
> But Mr. Vavasseur, without even waiting to see if Fire Ant would be ready in time for #KOT12, you’ve put together a group of one ant and two ant imposters and forgive me for pointing this out, but that is not a bill of goods anyone wants to buy. Least of all me.
> 
> It’s one thing to read it in your blog, but then yesterday, when the team popped up on our site officially announced for King of Trios…this tears it. This cannot stand, Wink. Fire Ant could be ready in time. Don’t write us off yet! You can never count The Colony down!
> 
> More than any of us, Soldier Ant has made it his personal mission to break the GEKIDO, how can you expect them to gel as a team and come together just because they are supposed to for King of Trios?


*Added to Give Em the Axe*










> Sugar Dunkerton vs. Ophidian on the surface doesn’t look like there’s much to it, but this issue stems back to a year ago. These two met in CHIKARA in Cleveland a year ago where Ophidian bested Dunkerton. A few weeks later at Force-1’s JT Roberts Memorial Tournament is where things between these two took a turn for the force. During that excellent match, Dunkerton accidentally broke Ophidian’s jaw, forcing Ophidian to take some time off and miss part of his “12 Large: Summit” matches (specifically, he had to forfeit a match to Icarus). Not only that, but up until his turn on Amasis, Ophidian lost every singles match he had since that incident. Ophidian blamed Dunkerton for this. These two were supposed to meet at the “No Safety In Numbers” event back in October, but a blizzard kept that event from occurring. Finally we will see a rematch between these two. Keep in mind, both guys are completely different from who they were in October. Ophidian has undergone a dark metamorphosis, although his Win/Loss record is still unstable. Dunkerton is just as motivated as ever, especially now that Mr. Touchdown purposefully left him off the Throwbacks team for King of Trios 2012. With renewed ambition and goals both men come into this match with a lot to prove, both to themselves, each other, and the CHIKARMY as a whole.


----------



## Emperor DC




----------



## Rickey

*Added to The Great Escape.*


----------



## FITZ

Not a shocker that they added Quack, Jigsaw, and Toyota but they should be good for at least one awesome match. I thought they were fantastic last year.


----------



## Lane

The Heart Throbs and The Young Bucks teaming togeather is a thing of beauty.


----------



## Manu_Styles

After the last promo from Kingston, Do you still that he is turning heel?


----------



## stryker360

Kingston to me is not a face nor a heel, he just plays the role of the champion who carries the banner of chikara


----------



## Rickey

delete, already posted.


----------



## Chismo

stryker360 said:


> Kingston to me is not a face nor a heel, he just plays the role of the champion who carries the banner of chikara


This. Nothing to add here really.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Lane said:


> The Heart Throbs and The Young Bucks teaming togeather is a thing of beauty.


Why? just curious, are they good?


----------



## THECHAMPION

A guy who is super loyal and flies his company's banner and protects it from outside forces.

That sounds like a face to me.


----------



## Lane

EmbassyForever said:


> Why? just curious, are they good?


They had a small run in the WWE. Their gimmick was gold but I dont remember much about their ring work. They're not terrible though.


----------



## Concrete

It seems like Kingston is more of a tweener right now. It all depends who is opponent is I suppose. When I was watching his match against Dasher Hatfield he was acting awfully heel in that ring.

As far as Toyota, Quack, and Jig are concerned I like the team. I liked them last year and they are just flat out good. I'm not sure if I'm as jazzed to see them as I was last year but they might be the team I'm most excited to see live come September as of right now of course.

I tend to read to far into things so I'm going to do it again here. When they were talking about this team on twitter they said that Toyota is "the greatest female wrestler of all-time". Now there is no problem with CHIKARA saying that because she might just be that. This might be wishful thinking but last year when they were announcing JoshiMania they had video where they said they were bringing in "The Queen of Joshi" and they were showing Toyota but then the video fades and we see Aja Kong saying that she truly represents Joshi and is the best. I'm hoping they bring in Aja for this tournament is what I'm trying to say. She wants to prove she is the best and comes it for KOT. Who would she team with? A team that wouldn't make me pumped but would make the most sense would be Aja, 17, and The Shard. it would kinda be the polar opposite of Toyota's team.


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## Rickey

_Vavasseurian Creations Collide!_








Added to *The Great Escape.*


----------



## Emperor DC

I love this company so much.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Rickey said:


> _Vavasseurian Creations Collide!_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Added to *The Great Escape.*


Kyle Matthews?


----------



## Emperor DC

EmbassyForever said:


> Kyle Matthews?


Typical ROH-type fan.


----------



## EmbassyForever

DeeCee said:


> Typical ROH-type fan.


EDIT: ok, now i know they're 3.0.

But i still don't understand why instead of answering my question you are trying to insult me, but whatever.


----------



## xzeppelinfootx

DeeCee said:


> I love this company so much.


Wow that is just...wow.


----------



## FITZ

DeeCee said:


> I love this company so much.


:lmao

What else is there to say about that team?


----------



## Manu_Styles

I don´t know any of them, can someone explain to me who they are?


----------



## FITZ

Come on, really? Someone needs to brush up on their Dungeon of Doom members. Well I don't think The Warlord was in the Dungeon of Doom.

All 3 were also in WWE in the late 80s/Early 90s I believe. Meng even had a run with WWE as late as 2001 I think. Maybe you'll know him under the name Haku. 

I just wonder who those guys are going to wrestle in the first round.


----------



## USAUSA1

OMG, awesome


----------



## Manu_Styles

TaylorFitz said:


> Come on, really? Someone needs to brush up on their Dungeon of Doom members. Well I don't think The Warlord was in the Dungeon of Doom.
> 
> All 3 were also in WWE in the late 80s/Early 90s I believe. Meng even had a run with WWE as late as 2001 I think. Maybe you'll know him under the name Haku.
> 
> I just wonder who those guys are going to wrestle in the first round.


I am no much into WWF/WCW so thank you i will try to catch some of their matches you see what to expect from them


----------



## stryker360

DeeCee said:


> I love this company so much.


these guys vs batiri in the first round, or the most out of place match would be these guys vs team joshi


----------



## FITZ

Manu_Styles said:


> I am no much into WWF/WCW so thank you i will try to catch some of their matches you see what to expect from them


Not sure if that's really worth your time in all honesty. Everyone thinks it's great that they're in this because of how random and funny it is. Not because they're great, or even good wrestlers. Meng is pretty awesome though (again just a general awesomeness).



stryker360 said:


> these guys vs batiri in the first round, or the most out of place match would be these guys vs team joshi


Having them wrestle F.I.S.T. would be hilarious.


----------



## xzeppelinfootx

Meng/Kingston night 2??


----------



## USAUSA1

Warlord,Meng and Barbarian are awesome because they kick ass. Plain and Simple. They murder their opponents in the ring especially Barbarian, he would drop you in a minute.


----------



## KingCrash

TaylorFitz said:


> Having them wrestle F.I.S.T. would be hilarious.


Meng beating the utter shit out of Icarus would be the greatest moment ever. Again you could give me 100 chances and I wouldn't come up with this team.


----------



## Rickey

*Next Team.*


----------



## Chismo

Holy fucking shit, YES! Kikutaro is awesome.


----------



## Genking48

Wink Vavasseur blog time, adressing some issues with past blogs



> *7/18/2012:* Hello CHIKARA blog readers!
> It's your Director of Fun here, Wink Vavasseur, just popping in for a quick post responding to some concerns, comments and criticisms that have been directed towards me recently. Just a reminder, wrestlers and staff, the comment boxes I've had installed in all the locker rooms are fully operational and my inbox is always open; there's no need for us to be metaphorically airing out our laundry in such a public forum.
> 
> Sugar,
> There were a few statements you made in your most recent blog that really stood out to me, namely that the "stats don't lie" and that the numbers clearly show that you are a team player. You are absolutely right. You are a "team player" in the truest sense: while your solo averages are less than stellar, you excel at positively affecting the dynamic of a group. The fact that you recognize this, I take that as a vote of confidence in the CHIKARAbermetrics program. I'm glad some people are starting to see both the forest AND the trees! Don't worry, Sugar, I didn't get you twisted. Since you are such a team player, I'll take it upon myself to set you up with a team. Let me run my numbers and get back to you.
> 
> Greenie,
> You asked me how I can expect the reconstituted Swarm to gel and come together as they should at King of Trios? Well, duh! Obviously, I don't expect the team to gel immediately! The '02 Oakland A's didn't have their 20-game winning streak right at the beginning of the season, did they? They needed time to acclimate and grow into a cohesive unit. That's why I'm going to put Soldier Ant, deviANT and combatANT into as many matches as I can before KOT. They'll be a well-oiled machine by the time they get to the big stage!
> 
> Leonard,
> First, let me say that I appreciate your opinion. Despite the fact it's coming from someone who could graciously be described as a glorified ticket-taker, I could never discount your opinion. I would never do that because, in CHIKARA, everyone's opinion is respected, even yours. And you know what they say about opinions: everybody's got one...
> 
> Here's the thing, though. I take kindly to a lot of things in this world. There's a long, long list of things in this world I take kindly towards. However, it would be an understatement to say I don't take too kindly to accusations that I'm not doing my job correctly, implications that I don't know what I'm doing. You say I should be able to appreciate "something as simple as 'three points'"? Oh, Lenny. Lenny, Lenny, Lenny... Condescension like this reminds me of how father used to talk to me. Ol' Connie V. always thought of me as some kind of dumb dummy, talking down to me like this. Well, if I bristled at that kind of talk from a man with the social and business pedigree of a Conrad Vavasseur, just imagine how I'm going to accept it coming from a lowly play-by-play announcer. I won't stand for it! Nothing, Leonard, nothing can undo the damage that your words have done.
> 
> So, you have a problem with the way I'm stewarding the Grand Championship? Frankly, your denials aside, it sounds a lot like Mr. Kingston is afraid to defend his title, and the two of you are trying to come up with some sort of technicality to make it easier for him to hold onto that belt. It sounds an awful lot like collusion to me. But of course, I would never make that kind of accusation, least of all in a public forum such as this...
> 
> With a wink,
> *WiNK*


Oh he did *NOT* just imply that Kingston is afraid of defending the title.


----------



## Lane

Its like CHIKARA wants me to want them to take all my money for KOT....and its working.


----------



## dukenukem3do

I think it might be better than last year's KOT


----------



## xzeppelinfootx

Osaka Pro team should be great. Although I'm not the biggest fan of ebessan II but as a trio. Probably will be awesome.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Rickey said:


> *Next Team.*


::ex::mark:


----------



## Emperor DC

This is why I love this company.


----------



## KingCrash

Love what they give as the setup line for the match - Why Not?


----------



## xzeppelinfootx

Green Ant Is actually a really good choice for that spot.


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## Rickey

*12th KoT Team:*


----------



## Emperor DC

Also, in Milwaukee next month, this happens ...


----------



## Manu_Styles

If Cabana goes more european style and less stale comedy this will be an awesome match


----------



## FITZ

I really hope they but the Joshi teams against each other in the opening round.


----------



## stryker360

i'm still waiting on team 3.ole for KOT


----------



## Manu_Styles

stryker360 said:


> i'm still waiting on team 3.ole for KOT


Expect 3.Akuma instead


----------



## dezpool

Awesome news. Quack and Colt had a really good technical match at TPI 2006. Just watched it yesterday. Still one of my favorites from the tournament.


----------



## Rickey

*Added to The Ring of Wax-August 18th(Indianapolis, IN )*


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Rickey said:


> *Added to The Ring of Wax-August 18th(Indianapolis, IN )*


Well, if there was any match to have Saturyne get squashed in, it might as well be this one. Either that, or random pin for the win.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Both matches are awesome.


----------



## KingCrash

Kid Kamikaze10 said:


> Well, if there was any match to have Saturyne get squashed in, it might as well be this one. Either that, or random pin for the win.


With Donst's mood since losing his hair I'd say Saturyne gets the win to continue Donst's spiral.



Spoiler: The Great Escape results



1. Green Ant d. assailANT via Chikara Special Green

2. Young Lions Cup Eliminator

- First Elimination was Jivin' Jimmy via Demons Toilet by Kobald
- Second Elimination was Cameron Matthews
- Third Elimination was Kobald eliminated by Anthony Stone in a shocker. Anthony Stone advances to the Semi-Finals!

3. Ophidian d. Frightmare via Deathgrip with Delirious looming silently at ringside

4. 'The Mysterious and Handsome Stranger' in his debut match d. Icarus

5. 3.0 and Gran Akuma d. combatANT, deviANT and Soldier Ant via Sweet Taste of Professionalism

Intermission

6. The Batiri d. Tim Donst and Jakob Hammermier as Donst and Hammermier's 'relationship' continues to crumble

7. Suger Dunkerton d. The Shard via catching Shard off guard with a Rollup

8. Quackenbush, Jigsaw, Ultramantis Black, and Hallowicked d. The Young Bucks and The Heart Throbs via Hallowicked with a Go 2 Sleepy Hollow on Antonio Thomas

9. Eddie Kingston d. Sara Del Rey via Sliding D to the back of the head. Kingston retains as Grand Champion, and that makes it his Lucky Number 7th successful defense


----------



## smitlick

Whos the Handsome Stranger? Archie?


----------



## stryker360

smitlick said:


> Whos the Handsome Stranger? Archie?[/QUOTE
> 
> ha ha it has to be, if it isn't i'll be shocked


----------



## Mattyb2266

So tonights show was my first live Chikara show and it was a lot of fun. All of the wrestlers were incredibly friendly and willing to talk and hang out with the fans, more so than any other Indy show I've been to. I also got my picture taken with Eddie Kingston and that was awesome. 

The show was easy to sit through but no standout matches until the last two. ACH and JT Dunn both really impressed and had a fun, fun match. And the main event between the Throwbacks and the Young Bucks was pure awesomeness. Del Rey/Icarus was also a lot of fun.

As far as the Handsome Stranger goes, it's gotta be Archie. No one else has that figure and is that entertaining and funny.


----------



## KingCrash

Spoiler: Results for Give Em The Axe



The Spectral Envoy over deviANT, combatANT & Soldier Ant

Ophidian over Sugar Dunkerton

The Mysterious & Handsome Stranger over The Shard 

3.0 & Akuma over The Batiri via DQ when Delirious attacked. Ophidian later joined the beatdown and a new stable was formed. 

Icarus over Sara Del Rey via roll-up, SDR received applause after the match

Jakob Hammermeier over Jigsaw

Los Ice Creams over Green Ant and Steve "The Turtle" Weiner after Marty Jannetty missed his flight (yeah). People were not happy with the change.

ACH earns the last semi-final spot in the YLC after winning the four way elimination match

The Young Bucks retain the tag titles over The Throwbacks 2 pinfalls to 1.


----------



## smitlick

Disappointed with Marty


----------



## StanStansky

I was at the Give Em The Axe event today as well. I had seen some Chikara footage online but never really followed them in depth and didn't really have any frame of reference as to what the hell was going on hahaha. That being said, this may have been the best time I have ever had at a live event. Every match was incredible, the stand-outs for me being the 4-way elimination and the tag team ME. I am now a huge mark for Los Ice Creams, and being in attendance for the Sara Del Rey ovation was something I don't think I'll ever forget(epic Yes chant when she applied the Lebell Lock, btw). Standing the entire time sucked massive amounts of genitals, but I was just glad to see so many people in attendance for this awesome company that deserves way more recognition than they get. Dos thumbs up.

They need a new entrance and PA, however. Hahahaha


----------



## StanStansky

smitlick said:


> Disappointed with Marty


Eh...they made it seem like it was a legitimate flight issue. It would have been cool to see him since I got into wrestling right around the time of the Rockers, but I honestly couldn't see him fitting very well on the bill. We were better off getting The Turtle.


----------



## KingCrash

Quack's response to a show review from F4Online here slamming the choice of Turtle to replace Marty:



> We want to thank all 336 paying customers that joined us in Everett, MA yesterday for a fun afternoon at the matches!
> 
> We certainly regret the failure of Marty Jannetty to appear as advertised. Our responsibility was to alert the fans seeking admission to this event of this change to the advertised card as promptly as we could, and we did. We did on 3 separate occasions before the first bell sounded. We made it clear to any ticket holders that we would offer them a full refund if they so desired, and offered it with our apologies. Marty's failure to appear was beyond our ability to control. Not a single person took us up on our offer of a refund yesterday.
> 
> The entire CHIKARA cast and crew worked extremely hard to present our fans in both Portland, ME (Saturday night) and Everett, MA (Sunday afternoon) with the best experience possible, and so you can understand why it is discouraging to return to the office, after logging some 821 miles, to read a review of the kind published on the Wrestling Observer site yesterday evening.
> 
> It would have been easiest to simply cancel the scheduled tag match featuring Los Ice Creams outright, as Green Ant's partner (Marty Jannetty) did not appear. Certainly the other 8 bouts of the card were not lacking in the categories of excitement or fun. Instead, we had the opportunity to feature a beloved member of the CHIKARA family, Steven 'The Turtle' Weiner, who was marking his 5th anniversary with our organization, and takes great pride in being one of us. Steven Weiner has overcome the developmental/behavioral disabilities presented by his autism to fulfill his dream of becoming a professional wrestler. He is not just a remarkable, amiable person, but an inspiration to anyone that struggles to overcome adversity in order to accomplish their goals. We here at CHIKARA would like to set the record straight.
> 
> Any review claiming that our fanbase was 'pretty upset and vocal' about Steven's substitution yesterday is a gross exaggeration. In fact, in a room of 336 enthusiastic wrestling fans, a handful at most voiced anything like this. A handful. And just being 'the loudest,' 'the rudest,' or even having your opinion posted on a wrestling news site, does not make you right. At least, not at CHIKARA. Should any situation present itself again in the future where we can, we will continue to present Steven 'The Turtle' Weiner as an in-ring performer, just as we have over the last 5 years.
> 
> To those who find this statement offensive or view it as an affront to their personal tastes in professional wrestling, please feel free to direct your attention, and as is your right as a consumer, your money, elsewhere.


To be fair to the reviewer it seemed like it was his first Chikara show and didn't know about Turtle. Still he gave the show a thumbs up but nice of Quack to stick up for Turtle.


----------



## Rickey

13th team








Also:


----------



## EmbassyForever

Rickey said:


> Also:


The fuck? :lol


----------



## Rickey

EmbassyForever said:


> The fuck? :lol


Placeholder teams they use before releasing another real team. Few more:


----------



## Lane

BASS ARMSTRONG


----------



## Rickey

*Added to The Ring of Wax-August 18th*


----------



## SouthernCross

Rickey said:


>


Sounds very similar to the Saturday Night Slam Masters; possible Super Smash Bros return with a new Create-A-Wrestler or third member?


----------



## Emperor DC

The Colony of Fire, Green and assailANT are in KOT.

Also, Sugar wants a team for KOT, so Wink gave him ... F.I.S.T!

He's out of control!

Also, I have no idea who The Handsome Stranger is.


----------



## EmbassyForever




----------



## KingCrash

You know, I was fine with the Swarm mixed team if Fire Ant was out and they'd only be one team but now that it's wasting two spots it's meh. Maybe it'll be changed if the teams keep losing. Maybe it'll lead to a Gekido unmasking or they'll just switch masks and trick Wink, who the hell knows.

Really hope for the YLC final we get Mr. Touchdown vs. ACH.


----------



## Emperor DC

I don't mind it all. It's a lot of fun seeing Wink being clearly incompetent and so egotistical in regards to criticism. The more he gets, the more crazy his choices become. It's awesome.


----------



## KingCrash

That's all fine until you actually mess with shows that matter. Dunkerton "joining" F.I.S.T. will be fine because it won't affect KOT (hope not anyway) and you know it'll just end with a beating, Dasher comes out to save and the true Throwbacks are back together. 3.0 and Akuma are fine because 3.0 needed someone and Akuma had nothing to do after getting back in. The Swarm and Colony mashups feel like that old TNA chestnut of "wacky tag teams that hate each other" that never works out well.


----------



## stryker360

Its true, Sugar going to FIST doesn't change anything, and while I am sad not to see another year of 3.ole I can handle Akuma. This who mismatch of swarm and colony is really sloppy, and will only result in the two trios struggling. I'd actually like to see strong teams, not some idiotic way of "shaking things up"


----------



## Emperor DC

Yeah, but TNA did it with all different people for Deuces Wild or whatever it was. That was not just a core roster of guys or whatever and a lot of the guys teamed together did not have the level of grudge that The Colony and The Swarm do. They are polar opposites and being forced to cooperate like this makes it real interesting rather than the status quo, which was getting boring.


----------



## Rickey

The colony(Fire Ant, Green Ant and assailANT) now added as an official team. Pic posted above.

*Added to Shoot a Crooked Arrow*

























*Added to Ring of Wax*


----------



## KingCrash

17 threatens Quack in today's blog:



> 8/6/2012: Ten weeks to heal two fingers. This tells me two things. First, you gave it your best shot, Quackenbush, and you couldn't get the job done. That failure is about to come back to haunt you. The other thing this tells me is that your wrist cannot possibly be 100%. You came back prematurely. Colt Cabana might be interested in an overly-polite scientific display of knowledge and prowess with you, but GEKIDO is an entirely different beast.
> 
> At "Chikarasaurus Rex," Mike Quackenbush showed the world his true colors. He methodically and deliberately snapped my fingers while the whole world watched. We said from the outset that GEKIDO was going to show you the dark underbelly of CHIKARA. I didn't think you would make it so easy for us, Mike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think we're just going to stop? Stop because Wink vavasseur assigns us different partners? Stop because you briefly triggered a 10-week intermission of our agenda?
> 
> Before you broke my index finger, you told me to leave CHIKARA and never return. You threatened me with what would happen if I didn't heed your warning. You are not as intimidating as you like to think. I don't know that anything about this happy little wrestling circus called CHIKARA, with its bright, primary colors and family-catered ouevre intimidates me.
> 
> You could not protect yourself from me, and you certainly didn't protect your trainees. Fire Ant will come limping back onto the battlefield just as you have, Quackenbush. Which is more than can be said of Dragonfly or Tianlong. Those two I simply eradicated.
> 
> In Milwaukee, one of your most prized students will be next. I will take your partner from you. And I will make a list. One by one I will eliminate them. You will fail them just as you failed to run me out of CHIKARA.
> 
> 
> 17


----------



## Rickey

15th King of Trios Team









To add on to KingCrash's post: *Added to Ring of Wax*


----------



## geraldinhio

Team WWF is fucking awesome. Had a feeling Waltman would be coming back. Tatanka is random , but it is Chikara . Leave the wrestling to Waltman and Credible and let Tantanka do his thing and you have an awesome team.


----------



## THECHAMPION

Credible? 

The third member of that team is Aldo Montoya.


----------



## ywall2breakerj

THECHAMPION said:


> Credible?
> 
> The third member of that team is Aldo Montoya.


Wikipedia is your friend.


----------



## Lane

Give me Waltman vs Lynn on night 3 and I will be pleased.


----------



## THECHAMPION

ywall2breakerj said:


> Wikipedia is your friend.


Nah I've never even heard of him.


----------



## asdf0501

Awesome Line up

Scorpio vs Waltman in the Rey de Voladores and Kikutaro vs Ultramantis Black. PLEASE


----------



## Lane

Meng vs Kingston for the title on night 3 or Meng vs Halowicked would be insane


----------



## smitlick

Handsome Stranger vs Tatanka or Aldo please.


----------



## jawbreaker

THECHAMPION said:


> Nah I've never even heard of him.


who, Aldo Montoya or Justin Credible


----------



## Rickey

*4 Corner Elimination Tag Team Bout*








*Added to Shoot a Crooked Arrow*


----------



## THECHAMPION

jawbreaker said:


> who, Aldo Montoya or Justin Credible


I meant my friend Wikipedia.

Also this joke is now going on too long. I know Montoya is Credible I was just kidding.


----------



## xzeppelinfootx

Yeah that was rough.


Any guesses on the final team for Trios?

I'll go with Team Dragon Fire (El Blazer/Dragon Dragon/Super Dragon) or something involving 17 and Shard.


----------



## THECHAMPION

Wink said it'll be a team with International Flare or something on twitter.

And considering they're saving it for last after announcing Kid/Montoya/Tatanka it might be big.

Or it'll be classic Wink and be Los Ice Creams and Ophidian.


----------



## Lane

Johnny Saint, Johnny Kidd, and Doug Williams


----------



## FITZ

Lane said:


> Johnny Saint, Johnny Kidd, and Doug Williams


I would flip shit if they brought in Kidd and Saint. 

I'm really hoping for Aldo Montoya/Matt Classic vs. Justin Credible/Cabana to be booked for one of the night. 

These teams they're putting together look incredible. Also the matches they can have after Night 1 are going to be just as good as the trios matches. This can't come soon enough for me.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Team livE:
Kevin Steen, Steve Corino and Jimmy Jacobs


----------



## Concrete

It still could be The Shard-17-Aja Kong.

Though I am kinda hoping if they are going for some international flair they go big. How big they could go I don't know. They always surprise me on how big of teams they can get but I got a feeling I will be disappointed on this team. CHIKARA has already used two teams in this HUGE tournament on teams of ants who don't like each other and 3 teams of ex-big stars. While I like 1 or 2 wrestlers in each of those teams I'm not a big fan of any of those teams as a whole. Give me a WxW Team with El Generico-Zack Sabre Jr.-Marty Scurll or a return of a BJW team or if they really want me to completely lose my shit bring in Volador Jr. That won't happen but boy if it did I would start just running in circles out of joy.


----------



## KingCrash

August 18th, Harlem Bravado dies.


----------



## FITZ

:lmao, that should be amazing.


----------



## Lane

Who the shit did Harlem piss off?


----------



## EmbassyForever

KingCrash said:


> August 18th, Harlem Bravado dies.


:lol should be a great match


----------



## Chismo

KingCrash said:


> August 18th, Harlem Bravado dies.


Awesome, I love this company.


----------



## mavsfan41

yeees chikara always giving us weird matches you would never think of.


----------



## RDEvans

They need to get Chikara on TV. I'm tired of having to go to youtube everday for a limited amount of chikara matches


----------



## smitlick

RDEvans said:


> They need to get Chikara on TV. I'm tired of having to go to youtube everday for a limited amount of chikara matches


Go to www.smartmarkvideo.com and buy there DVDs


----------



## Rickey

*Added to Shoot a Crooked Arrow*


----------



## KingCrash

Have to think the Ant teams will change before KOT since all they're going to do is lose before then, and it'll be interesting to see what the Batiri do since joining with Delirious.


----------



## RDEvans

NOt watched chikara in a while I got a question why is assailANT in the colony?


----------



## THECHAMPION

He isn't.

Wink is dumb.

http://www.chikarapro.com/blog/7-6-2012.php


----------



## KingCrash

And the last team for King Of Trios at least for now will be............The Submission Squad of Pierre Abernathy, Evan Gelistico and Davey Vega. Vega's improved as a member of The Sex Bob-ombs but meh.


----------



## TheAce

well, Chikara is trolling us, obviously...

Interested to see what this final trio actually is. If they are having Wink acknowledge that the final trio needs to be big and they're running with this "fake" trio thing, the final trio will obviously be 3 guys we recognize and are excited for.

With the french angle, maybe Steen sneaks his way into the trios tourny with the SSB? you'd have to have them as heels too though, which probably wouldn't work. 

Anyway, love Chikara, excited for KOT and to find out who this last trio is.


----------



## Cryme Tyme

Going to my first CHIKARA show saturday, pretty exicted to see finals of YLC, anybody been live and tell me what to expect?


----------



## THECHAMPION

I've been to a few live Chikara shows.

Usually the crowd is pretty fun, not too many people trying to get themselves over or be obnoxious, the wrestlers mingle with the fans a lot too which is cool.

Definitely amongst the best live atmospheres out there.


----------



## Concrete

I can tell you this. It won't be SSB because they are wrestling somewhere else that weekend. 

What scares me is the fact that CHIKARA might not be trolling us but I really hope they are.


----------



## THECHAMPION

I've heard from a lot of people that they've improved since they last appeared in Chikara.

Maybe Chikara is giving them a second shot as it furthers a big storyline (that Wink is inept and clueless) 

Besides they have a lot of awesome teams in the tourney already so this one team won't mess it up too bad.


----------



## Genking48




----------



## smitlick

Tinkerbell said:


>


Chikara fans are usually pleasant but I could almost see this team being booed out of the arena. It probably would've been even worse had they still run the ECW Arena.


----------



## TheAce

Right after I posted earlier I realized SSB/Steen wasn't possible...

I still believe this is a joke though.


----------



## Genking48

Also why are they showing four guys? did Wink mention that they were four?


----------



## stryker360

anybody who's nickname is "barn owl" fits in with Chikara I say


----------



## jawbreaker

stryker360 said:


> anybody who's nickname is "barn owl" fits in with Chikara I say


ha, no, not really


----------



## stryker360

jawbreaker said:


> ha, no, not really


no? I know nothing of these guys, so I just laughed when I saw it. Anyone care to tell me a bit about this 4-man trio


----------



## Lane

Barn owl, Assasian, and Pistol stunk the joint out at KOT 09 but have improved tremendously since then. Brainwashed is underrated wrestler who teams with the trio from time to time and is also a member of the sex bobombs.


----------



## Emperor DC

I love this year's lineup.

Wink is so damn inept though.


----------



## jawbreaker

stryker360 said:


> no? I know nothing of these guys, so I just laughed when I saw it. Anyone care to tell me a bit about this 4-man trio


they had the worst match in Chikara history and got booed out of the building for being terrible.


----------



## A-DoubleBaby!

Eddie Kingston vs Tadasuke KoT Night 2. So.....yeh that's happening.

Oh and it's for the Grand Championship. Pretty fucking boss if you ask me.


----------



## stryker360

I see Tadasuke is good enough to show up for KOT but not a single defense of his YLC


----------



## smitlick

Tadasuke was injured for a fair bit of last year I think


----------



## Emperor DC

stryker360 said:


> I see Tadasuke is good enough to show up for KOT but not a single defense of his YLC


It's up to Chikara and Osaka Pro to sort that out and as mentioned, he was injured.

Also, despite it becoming a tradition for the Cup to be defended throughout the intervening 12 months, it does not always have to be like that, we've just got used to it.

It's not a title in the same sense that many seem to think it is.


----------



## Genking48

I'm up for discussing some former Chikara wrestlers, maybe they're retired, maybe not, but what are the following people doing with their lives?:

Worker Ant
Shane Storm/Stigma 
Hydra 
Jimmy Olsen/Colin Olsen-Delaney

I only know of what Vin Gerard is doing thanks to his facebook/twitter, and for those who wonder what our favorite scumbag is doing then I can tell you that he has entered entrepreneurship and created a mobile app for Android & iPhone about nightlife called SnipStamp.
And he's also helping "promote" bowling I guess he's challenge bowlers to a Bowling de Apuesta match ;P it's pretty funny (at least in my eyes but I'm probably the only Vin Gerard fan in the world) 





Oh and 3.0 want's their 3rd point, they don't want no trios or atomico matches, they want a freaking tag match Wink!


----------



## Lane

Worker-retired
Storm=Wrestled at CHIKARA earlyer this year with alot of past faces
Hydra-He has/had some kind of childrens cooking show on youtube
Jimmy-partialy retired
Colin-Works AIW/Alpha 1 regulary


----------



## KingCrash

smitlick said:


> Chikara fans are usually pleasant but I could almost see this team being booed out of the arena. It probably would've been even worse had they still run the ECW Arena.


Unless they stink out the joint again I think they'll be met with apathy more then anything else. More excited for Kingston/Tadasuke right now then KOT itself tbh. And curiously, there's a placeholder for a 17th team for KOT maybe?











BTW, anyone have the first 7 video game placeholders they used?


----------



## Lane

Dont be suprised if Star Man turns out to be Star Man. (Some wrestler in the suit that wrestled for PWS)


----------



## spawnsyxx9

CHIKARA 08.17.12 Shoot a Crooked Arrow LIVE Results: http://wp.me/p1rVA2-4KO

Results so far: 

The Batiri defeat Fire Ant, Greent Ant, & assailANT in 9:21 
Mysterious & Handsome Stranger defeat Tim Donst in 10:50 via leg drop
YLCX Semi Final #2: Mr. Touchdown defeats Anthony Stone in 10:46 via power bomb 

4 Corner Elimination Tag Team Bout
- 3.0 eliminate Arik Cannon and Darin Corbin
- Bravado Bros eliminated Spectral Envoy
- Bravado Bros eliminated 3.0 at 12:14 to win the match and gain 2 points


----------



## Genking48

Watching the latest shows from chikara post their iPPV (thanks to SMV's digital media download so I don't have to wait 20-30 frigging days for dvd's to turn up in the mail) and it's just so great, Mysterious & Handsome Stranger character is so awesome, and everyone is playing along "We don't know you" chant was started in his match with Icarus, Winks Chikarabremetics fucking everything up as it seems none of the teams he's creating doesn't work as everyone hates each other, and Swarm with Colony member/Colony with Swarm member looks promising as I see it in those little pre-match promos they do, Swarm really try to humiliate and show Soldier that he is on their team now and that he has to do what they say, I'm looking forward to it, KOT can almost only end up with Swarm/Soldier Ant vs Colony/AssailANT and Heart Throbs & Young Bucks needs to happen more often!

Also, just throwing this out there, how far has Chikara come in these years, I mean look back to 2010 for a second, think back to all that stuff with the BDK, would you imagine:
*1.* Chikara getting a grand championship
*2.* The Young Bucks being Campeonatos de Parejas
*3.* A group of pretty much bizarro Chikara wrestlers coming into the company

I don't think anyone could imagine those things happen 2 years ago, in my humble opinion I don't think 2 years in a company is changing a lot, sure a couple of new wrestlers makes their debut some new faces in title contention but nothing that really blows my mind, but Chikara, they always find a way to surprise me, either with teams I'd never imagine at KOT or something like a team I'd only think would be guest stars in the company and never really doing anything in the company going to win the Campeonatos de Parejas.


----------



## KingCrash

Results for Ring Of Wax:



> 1. The Batiri d. The Swarm and Soldier Ant, that makes Wink's dream team 0-4 heading into King of Trios
> 
> 2. Tim Donst d. Saturyne at 5:36 via From Dusk Till Donst, was called a massacre. Donst looks like hes sick of losing...
> 
> 3. The Mysterious and Handsome Stranger d. Lancelot Bravado at 11:55 via Spinning Toe Hold
> 
> 4. 17 and Shard d. Quack and Jigsaw at 9:36 via Quack getting DQ'ed for excessive violence after hitting 17 with repeated Quackendrivers. Jigsaw asked if violence was necessary, Quack looked in no mood to discuss that.
> 
> Intermission
> 
> 5. Ultramantis Black and Frightmare d. Cannon & Corbin at 8:18, more slow motion was reported
> 
> 6. Eddie Kingston d. Harlem Bravado at 16:41. Said the match was very fun and alot of crowd involvement
> 
> 7. The Colony and 3.0 d. F.I.S.T. (Taylor and Icarus due to a death in Gargano's family), Sugar and Ophidian at 22:02. I heard there was a GRENADE sighting!
> 
> 8. Mr. Touchdown d. ACH at 26:14. Said to be an incredible match, Touchdown is now the 10th YLC Champion.


----------



## Concrete

Okay I think I need to see that ACH vs. Touchdown match. 

Next I would like to mention how my excitement for KOT12 went from "should be fun" to "STOKED". Weird how one match can do that. Kingston for Tadasuke has got me amped. Just throws a real good match into an event full of fun wrestlers. 

As far as the actual teams go I don't think it looks as good on paper as last year to me but last year had Team Dragon Gate, a better quality Team Osaka Pro, Team M-Pro,and it had El Generico so that would be hard to top. I can't say I am thrilled that they let 3 teams pretty much be throw aways with the ants and the Submission Squad. But if the older wrestlers show up in really good shape I think I could be extremely pleasantly surprised(I'm looking at you Montoya). I am assuming RDV will be back and it will be interesting to see what they do with it. I'm kinda hoping they bring in a couple of guys just for RDV. Should be a wicked fun weekend no matter what.


----------



## MDizzle

Was at 'Ring of Wax' and is honestly the first full CHIKARA show I've ever seen. I knew it was goofy and off-the-wall and I figured it was gonna over do it but the entire night was incredible.

And I highly advise everyone to watch the ACH/Mr. Touchdown match. Holy hell was that incredible. A MOTY contender, IMO.

Also, Chuck Taylor couldn't keep a straight face for the life of him last night. I don't know if that's an every match occurrence for him or what but he was losing it on the stage in the early part of the match. After that match I was asking for a high five and he kicked my hand out of his face. Then as 3.0 left the ring, Shane Matthews stole my Royal Rumble hat and put it on right quick before tossing it back to me only for him and Scott Parker to challenge each other after the show. 

Great times were had.

Also, I was really impressed with the babyfaces being out by exit thanking us for coming to the show. A true classy company. I'm definitely going to follow them a lot closer.


----------



## manoverboard1619

i was at last night show also.
i was truly blown away.
the ACH/touchdown match is worthy of a purchase alone.
The Colony and 3.0 and F.I.S.T. lots of corpsing going on 
i was shocked by the bump taken by shard in his match. worthy of the holy poo chant i started.
I will be buying this event when it becomes available.
best 20 dollars i have spent on wrestling in a long time. this event totally blew away the west lafayette.
after sitting through smackdown earlier this mouth ring of wax completely blew it away.


----------



## Genking48

First tournament match announced:


----------



## EmbassyForever

I saw someone who gave Touchdown vs ACH four and half stars. Man i can't wait.


----------



## KingCrash

I'm going with The Batiri to go through 3.0/Akuma, 3.0 will probably be in the tag gauntlet on Night 3.

And according to Derek Sabato's blog post today Quack ended 17's career by hitting him with all four Quackendrivers in a row.


----------



## FITZ

Man do I wish that was Generico with 3.0 

No problem with that match I guess. I'm really hoping they put the Joshi teams against each other. Also Cabana/Classic and Kikutaro need to wrestle against each other. 

I also wonder if the plan on having Swarm/Colony in the first round or save if for Night 2 or even 3. 

Last request I have is F.I.S.T. vs. Faces of Pain


----------



## RKing85

I will second the women's teams getting put together in the first round. Or do you even have them both win their first round match-ups, then have them match up in the quarter-final???? That would be a twist.


----------



## KingCrash

Next two matchups for the first round of KOT:




















And it looks like it'll be F.I.S.T. vs. Osaka Pro for another match. With the matchups I now see both Ant teams advancing, Quack getting DQ'ed again costing his team and Wink's Colony just beating the Sendai girls straight up.


----------



## Concrete

There are the remaining First Round Matches. What do you guys think?


----------



## EmbassyForever

Chuck Taylor vs Kikutaro. Awesome.


----------



## dukenukem3do

Is there going to be a Rey De Volodores this year


----------



## Concrete

It hasn't been announced yet but my fingers are crossed


----------



## KingCrash

If there's going to be one they'll announce it before since there's always one or two guys in there that aren't on a KOT Team. F.I.S.T./Osaka Pro should be fun, Meng punching Bennett will be great, The Throwbacks are clearly moving on and I don't know about that Team Extreme/Team WWF match.


----------



## Concrete

I'm thinking that The Extreme Trio vs. Team WWF would main event Night 1 but that's just me.


----------



## FITZ

Those are some absurd nights. I don't know where else in the world I can see the Young Bucks in the ring with Meng and The Barbarian at the same time. And then on the same night see Chuck Taylor and Kikutaro in the ring together. Oh, yeah plus Sean Waltman, Justin Credible, Tanaka, Tommy Dreamer, Jerry Lynch, and Too Cold Scorpio all in the same match. Also Matt Classic and the JWP team is going to be hilarious. This is going to be an amazing weekend.


----------



## ddog121

Lynn and 1-2-3 Kid wrestling against each other on Night 1 killed my RdV predictions -_-


----------



## EmbassyForever

Maria is going to be there with Team ROH. Just saw it at Chikara's Twitter.


----------



## ROH Fan #1

Yeah I read it on wrestlezone. Yes Yes Yes!!! !!! !!!


----------



## FITZ

Tickets arrived in th mail earlier today. Surprised I was only #272 on my ticket, I was expecting a lot more to have been sold. Hopefully they get a lot of people buying tickets at the door. They usually draw well in Easton so I wouldn't imagine the crowd size to be a huge problem.


----------



## Concrete

I can't wait for next Friday. Going to be SICK!!!


----------



## FITZ

You going to be there?


----------



## Concrete

TaylorFitz said:


> You going to be there?


Yeppers. Got my tickets pretty quickly after they went on sale. Went last year and had such an awesome time. When I saw it was only a couple hours away from me I knew I had to go.


----------



## FITZ

Nice. We will most likely have the glass chess set set up outside the venue waiting to get in. We did this for the first Chikarasaraus Rex and it was a great way to pass the time while waiting for the doors to open. Stop by and say hello. Both guys that I'm going with I met through this site. 

Also Chikara fans are by far my favorite fans to be around. Now every wrestling show gets some weird ass people at them but Chikara seemed to have the highest concentration of nice people that weren't awkward and capable of engaging in casual conversation.


----------



## Concrete

Totally agree. I met two really nice guys at the Syracuse, as well as Mr.Touchdown's cousin and uncle which was kind cool. Yeah and if I see a glass chess set I will say hi. Hopefully there isn't more than one otherwise I will end up in an awkward conversation haha. I went last year with my brother but this year I am going at it alone. If nothing else it will be easier for me to get myself into the front row.


----------



## FITZ

That seems unlikely. I just hope the thing isn't broken as this glass chess set has been in the trunk of my car for about 1 year. It's made of glass....


----------



## TasteOfVenom

I got to meet Sugar Dunkerton at the TNA show in Gainesville cool dude. He walked by and I said reppin' Chikara and he turned around and asked to shake my hand

Sent from my DROID2 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## KingCrash

First matches for the post-KOT Southern swing have been announced

10/16/12:


















10/17/12:


----------



## FITZ

Can't wait for my next 2 classes to end so I can get on the road towards Easton. Can't wait for the shows this weekend. Picking up my friend in Philly at 3, have a case of beer in my trunk, and a bunch of people have a hotel room for the weekend. Should be great.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Bravados vs Touchdown and Hatfield should be great. TBH i'm not a fan of Handsome Stranger from what i've seen from him..


----------



## RKing85

going to a King of Trios weekend is on my pro wrestling bucket list.

Should be good stuff this weekend. Will for sure be picking up the dvds.


----------



## FITZ

Night one was great. So much fun with these insane matches.


----------



## smitlick

EmbassyForever said:


> Bravados vs Touchdown and Hatfield should be great. TBH i'm not a fan of Handsome Stranger from what i've seen from him..


How in the world is anyone not a fan of Archie???


----------



## KingCrash

Spoilers/Results for Night One:



Spoiler: KOT Night 1 Results



1. Team Sendai Girls defeat The Colony Time of the fall 12:30 as Green Ant is pinned after a frog splash!

2. The Batiri defeat 3.Akuma Demon's Toilet by Kobald on Akuma at 11:08 after Ophidian interference

3. FIST advances as Icarus steals one from Takoyakida at 21:02

4. Mike Quackenbush/Jigsaw/Manami Toyota defeat The Swarm (combatANT/deviANT/Soldier Ant) Manami Toyota connects with a moonsault on deviANT at 14:34. Afterwards Quack injures combatANT and whispers something in his ear. Jigsaw gets upset and Soldier Ant's attempts to calm them down fail.

INTERMISSION

5. Team JWP advances after Matt Classic submits to Tsubasa Kuragaki's Argentine Backbreaker at 12:42

6. Spectral Envoy defeat THE HAT PRESENTS: The Mysterious And Handsome Stranger, Mihara of Osaka Pro & Tito Santana! when after sending Hallowicked out of the ring with a Flying Forearm, Tito Santana get rolled up by UltraMantis at 16:28 for the win

"Submission Squad had car trouble & were unable to make the event. We apologized & offered refunds. No one took us up on the offer"

7. Team ROH defeat the Faces of Pain A sunset flip by Mike Bennett on Meng at 12:42 gives he & the Young Bucks the win

8. Cradle piledriver by Jerry Lynn on Aldo Montoya at 20:50 makes the Extreme Trio the final team to advance to Night 2


----------



## EmbassyForever

smitlick said:


> How in the world is anyone not a fan of Archie???


I didn't liked his matches with Icarus and The Shard i think but he was pretty awesome at Ring Of Wax (i wrote the commont before i saw the whole show).


----------



## FITZ

The stuff with the Submission Squad was great. The "car trouble" was them standing on the side of the road like 100 yards from the venue with their car and with it's hood open. I drove by and rolled down my window. They asked if I was going to KOT and I said, "What's that?" and kept driving.


----------



## smitlick

EmbassyForever said:


> I didn't liked his matches with Icarus and The Shard i think but he was pretty awesome at Ring Of Wax (i wrote the commont before i saw the whole show).


Maybe go back and watch his stuff prior to the gimmick change...


----------



## Genking48

TaylorFitz said:


> The stuff with the Submission Squad was great. The "car trouble" was them standing on the side of the road like 100 yards from the venue with their car and with it's hood open. I drove by and rolled down my window. They asked if I was going to KOT and I said, "What's that?" and kept driving.


Holy poop that sounds awesome, I just imagine you driving away with a giant trollface on.


----------



## Concrete

I was laughing my ass off when they said the Submission Squad couldn't make it because of car trouble since I also saw that pretty much parked down the road haha. I can't say I was expecting the team that the hat put together. And if anyone said they guessed The Mysterious and Handsome Stanger, Mihara, and Tito Santana were going to be a team they are bullshitters. I'm not sure if it was as consistent as last year's night 1 but it was still a TON of fun.


----------



## KAMALAWRESTLING

How far do people think the team with Manami on it will go? She still looks pretty good, but I was disappointed that last year she was only featured up to the semi-finals. If you haven't seen her in the promotion yet a King of Trios match with her in it can be found here: http://bit.ly/OrqVMU

Also, I really wish Team WWF made it beyond the first round. It is so cool seeing Waltman in his 1-2-3 Kid gear! Not to mention Aldo Montoya!


----------



## FITZ

I wonder how much extra they had to pay Justin Credible to get him to work as Aldo Montoya.


----------



## KAMALAWRESTLING

TaylorFitz said:


> I wonder how much extra they had to pay Justin Credible to get him to work as Aldo Montoya.


I just wonder who's jock strap they used.


----------



## RKing85

the quarter-final match-ups haven't been announced yet have they? Don't see anything on the chikara website or on their twitter.


----------



## xzeppelinfootx

...and goodbye to this thread till I purchase these bad boys.


----------



## KingCrash

Spoilers/Results for Night Two:



Spoiler: KOT Night 2 Results



1. Chuck Taylor makes Yoneyama submit to the Half Crab at 12:59 to advance Team F.I.S.T. but Team JWP get a standing ovation

2. A low blow behind the ref’s back at 4:13 gives Mark Angelosetti the victory over the 1-2-3 Kid

3. UltraMantis pins Obariyon after a Hallowicked double stomp off the top to advance The Spectral Envoy but the Batiri destroyed all members of the Envoy afterwards.

4. After Ebessan sprays Fire Ant with bug spray at 13:33, he gets the win for himself & Takoyakida over Fire & Green Ant.

5. Satomura connects with a DVD on Mike Quackenbush at 12:43 and Team Sendai Girls advance to the next round. During the match, Quack accidentally hit Jigsaw with a palm strike during the match.

6. Time of the fall 15:06, after refusing the assistance of Chuck Taylor, Sugar Dunkerton falls victim to the Samoan Drop of Tatanka

7. The Bucks defeat Tommy Dreamer & Team Extreme after hitting More Bang for your Buck. Team ROH advances!

FIST, Spectral Envoy, SENDAI Girls & Team ROH are the final 4.

8. Main Event: Backfist, American D, and Backdrop Driver takes out Tadasuke at 20 minutes. Kingston retains. Tim Donst is out. Donst says Kingston is everything that is wrong with pro wrestling. Kingston charges, Donst drops him with the STO!


----------



## FITZ

Night 2 was more awesome than Night 1.


----------



## FITZ

Also from Chikara's Face Book page:










I lost to AssailANT is SD vs. Raw. He cheated! During the match he took out the ref and a second later I hit big move that would have won but there was no ref to count it. Total BS that I lost. 

Also Jacob killed me at Super Smash Brothers twice. Fan Conclave was a blast. Some pretty silly stuff that went down. I'll go into more detail and post a few more pictures once I get home. Need to have some drinks now.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Man i wish those shows were an iPPV..


----------



## Concrete

TaylorFitz said:


> Night 2 was more awesome than Night 1.


THIS! Wicked awesome night of wrestling. 1 more show left. Strange feelings some minds are going to melt.


----------



## FITZ

Been waiting in line for a while now. Thankfully the venue has wif. Can't wait for the show to start.


----------



## RKing85

Anyone want to bet on how long the gauntlet tag goes today? Over/Under line is set at 42 minutes.


----------



## ROH Fan #1

So this show starts 3 hours pre NOC I assume?

Sounds like a good tournament thus far.

Edit: Updates??? Ill take a twitter feed. ARGH!!!


----------



## RKing85

twitter/chikarapro has all the important info.


----------



## Concrete

Just got home from King of Trios Night 3. Waited in line from 11:30 to 3 and had front row center. I will only say this...MY MIND IS STILL MELTING!


----------



## FITZ

Night 3 was pretty amazing. Holy shit at the Finals is all I will say. 

Also I beat enlightenedone9 at chess on Day 2 while waiting in line. 

Incredible weekend. Had a blast and saw some amazing things. Aside from WM weekends this is the best weekend in all of wrestling. Anyone that likes wrestling will find something to love.


----------



## Genking48

Hoping that SMV wqill be digital download available quickly so I can watch this awesomeness.


----------



## RKing85

got 3 spots on my dvd shelf reserved for King of Trios 2012.

As I said earlier, going to a King of Trios weekend is on my wrestling bucket list. Will be a bit of a trek from Saskatchewan, but I hope to do it some year.


----------



## FITZ

There were a few people that made the trip from Canada. One group brought their own custom T-shirts (Team Eh!) and cheered all the heels..... Yeah that part was pretty annoying. We did figure out to drown them out as well as sleeveless shirt guy from all the ROH shows. At first there would be dueling chants, "Let's Go FACE" "Let's GO HEEL" But someone realized that there were only like 5 people cheering for the heels (The Canadians and Sleeveless Guy) and just chanted over them. So by Night 3 you would hear dueling chants of "Let's Go FACE" "Let's Go FACE" It was pretty funny and Sleeveless Guy was getting super pissed off about. Almost lost my voice from chanting without taking that stopping break. 

You guys need to see the show though. The Finals had the best atmosphere and was just an insane match.


----------



## Genking48

Smart Marks twitter



> *Smart Mark Video*
> We are working on the last night of #KOT12 once it is done we will upload to the servers for vod/mp4 customers. We will keep you posted. #K5


Get them moneys ready


----------



## xpantherx

about how long does it take Smart Mark to ship DVD's? I'm on the east coast.


----------



## Lane

If you're east coast it should be in only a day or 2. I'm in Arkansas and I almost always get mine 2 days after I place an order.


----------



## FITZ

http://smvod.com/premium-video/chikara-september-14-2012-king-trios-night-1-easton-pa

Already available on demand.


----------



## derektopek

awesome I didn't know it was available


----------



## Genking48

*BOUGHT!* Downloading all 3 nights right now!


----------



## RKing85

I'm old school and prefer to have actual physical copies of events. I'm going to wait for the dvd's to come out and order them.


----------



## THECHAMPION

The DVDs were out before the MP4/VODs were up.

I bought mine yesterday evening.

Hopefully they shipped today.


----------



## Concrete

TaylorFitz said:


> Night 3 was pretty amazing. Holy shit at the Finals is all I will say.
> 
> Also I beat enlightenedone9 at chess on Day 2 while waiting in line.
> 
> Incredible weekend. Had a blast and saw some amazing things. Aside from WM weekends this is the best weekend in all of wrestling. Anyone that likes wrestling will find something to love.


I SUCK SO BAD AT CHESS!!! Hahaha.


----------



## thearmofbarlow

There were some mediocre matches but goddamn a mediocre match there is a good match in WWE these days. Waltman can still fuckin' GO, as can Lynn. I think I became a fan of SENDAI and the Young Bucks at the same time. Plus a lot of Manami Toyota. Can't go wrong with that. Ever.

Just... everyone buy this. Multiple times.


----------



## KingCrash

Got the DVDs today, going to start watching them tomorrow. And for October 7th, at the rate Quack is going this may be Shard's last match.


----------



## THECHAMPION

You already got them?

You lucky bastard.

I live like an hour from Smart Mark's head quarters and ordered them right when they went up and mine aren't here yet.

I hope they get here by tomorrow.

I'm absurdly excited for these shows.


----------



## GameofRings

It gets me pumped just reading about people getting their King of Trio's DVD's already! I don't think I ever anticipate any yearly event, of any kind, like I do KoT!


----------



## dukenukem3do

I already downloaded mine on smartmarkvideo


----------



## xzeppelinfootx

Just watched all of Trios and...Yeah Amazing set of shows. The Finals, Tadasuke/Kingston, Joshi Tag on Night 3, there were alot of gems in the weekend. Slightly disappointed by the tag gauntlet. But hey Demolition. Awesome. Could've Replaced the two jobber tag teams (Karate Kid and Simon and Garfunkel References) and maybe add Dasher/Touchdown, The Batiri, Smash Bros return, Bravados, Handsome Stranger/Matt Classic or idk there were other options. Great weekend tho. Sendai girls were impressive in every match. Probably the MVP's of the tournament. BTW Obariyon's Burning Hammer GTS thing that apparently he calls the Go2Hell/Seventh Circle is fucking nasty. Sweet jesus The Batiri are like stiff little Demons, Benoit trained in hell. Sent to CHIKARA to kill. Which is actually a compliment. They were also quite impressive this weekend and I had them pegged to win. I'm glad it looks like CHIKARA has such big plans for them.


----------



## KingCrash

Watched up to the end of Night 2 of Trios and so far it's been a really fun show. The only two things I could consider bad about the show is the ref that can't stay distracted for the finishes and the really short Touchdown/Waltman match from Night 2. Loved Tadasuke/Kingston and if it wasn't for ACH/Touchdown from Ring of Wax it might be the best Chikara match of the year.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Going into the tournament, what were the big storylines? 

I know Kingston is their champ, kind of like that guy. He doing anything? Fueding with anyone? 

What do the winners get? Title shots? 

Never pulled the trigger on Chikara but I keep hearing good things about them. In fact, never heard one bad thing about them.


----------



## THECHAMPION

The winners get to be the King of Trios.

It is in itself the reward.

And King doesn't have much of a feud going into the weekend.


----------



## xzeppelinfootx

However leaving the weekend...


----------



## GameofRings

I'm looking forward to seeing Quack v Mr. Touchdown. I enjoy seeing them hype it up on Twitter!


----------



## EZT Mark

I love Chikara, but I don't watch it as much as I want to or should do really!


----------



## RoosterSmith

THECHAMPION said:


> The winners get to be the King of Trios.
> 
> It is in itself the reward.
> 
> And King doesn't have much of a feud going into the weekend.


That's cool, and I'm sure the wrestling is great. 

But I'm not big on tournaments. I ordered a Pro Wrestling Evo pay per view (EVO 8)and I thought it was kind of a let down. 

I'm more storyline driven but Chikara does that too, I hear. I gotta check 'em out somewhere down the line.


----------



## FITZ

KOT is pretty heavily story driven with all the Chikara teams. They also set up some pretty awesome tournament storylines that made the final rounds much more exciting.


----------



## RKing85

I am waiting patiently (or should I say somewhat patiently) for my King of Trios dvds to arrive.

Damn cross border shipping times.


----------



## RKing85

Sorry for the double post, but I just read over at Wrestling Observer that King of Trios was only the second profitable weekend for CHIKARA this year.

That's a shame. I mean I'm sure they do okay on dvd sales which helps a lot and in the long run makes more shows profitable, but I wish CHIKARA made more money. Such a fun promotion. Might have to buy more CHIKARA dvd's than I have been.


----------



## THECHAMPION

Really? Does that mean they turned a profit from just the weekend on it's own?

Like before DVDs/MP4s?


----------



## RKing85

that's what I took it as meaning. So gate plus merhcandise sale at the events for revenue I would assume. And sponsorship I guess if they get any.


----------



## FITZ

That's not surprising really. I'm sure that Chikara makes a high percentage of it's money from DVD/Download sales. Getting enough people to cover the cost of the venue, the cost of getting the ring to the venue, the cost of paying the performers, and whatever other expenses come up would be tough with some of the markets that Chikara runs in. I get that they want to have shows in as many different markets as possible but sometimes I'm a little puzzled by the places they chose to run. Like they're in Alabama soon (or already were I'm not sure). Now I don't recall them ever running there before and I don't see them getting a huge gate for the show. They can't bring in too many local names because the Chikara fan base watches Chikara because they have their own wrestlers and the storylines those wrestlers are involved in. 

It's good if ticket sales alone were enough to cover all the expenses for KOT. They brought in a lot of big names that needed to get paid and they also flew quite a few people over from Japan. The costs for running this show must have been a lot higher than usually but they turned a profit so good for them.


----------



## stryker360

New Sabato blog foreshadowing Jigsaw leaving the company.....or setting up a Quack and Jig fued?


----------



## THECHAMPION

Well TNA apparently just decided they won't allow their talents to work indy companies that put out DVDs.

Maybe Jig is going to sign with TNA.

Though I'd think it would have already happened a month ago.


----------



## Obfuscation

KingCrash said:


> Watched up to the end of Night 2 of Trios and so far it's been a really fun show. The only two things I could consider bad about the show is the ref that can't stay distracted for the finishes and the really short Touchdown/Waltman match from Night 2. Loved Tadasuke/Kingston and if it wasn't for ACH/Touchdown from Ring of Wax it might be the best Chikara match of the year.


So Tadasuke doesn't suck hard anymore? Good.

Being without internet killed my Chikara viewing for this year. I'm finally good to go now and gonna cram all the awesomeness. Screw going outside. All I need is Chikara. #palewrestlingfan


----------



## Genking48

Don't so it Maria, you don't know what you're getting yourself into!


----------



## KingCrash

Hailsabin said:


> So Tadasuke doesn't suck hard anymore? Good.
> 
> Being without internet killed my Chikara viewing for this year. I'm finally good to go now and gonna cram all the awesomeness. Screw going outside. All I need is Chikara. #palewrestlingfan


Yeah, too bad he couldn't actually come over for a defense for the YLC. Still odd they'd have him win but fortunately this year that won't be a problem.


----------



## Obfuscation

Yeah I never understood that. First I figured it would lead to a rematch vs Green Ant. Didn't happen. Theh I thought it was a way phase out the YLC for good. And this year proved that theory wrong. It's well in the past now and we got a new champ here to defend. 

I have to chime in that I love Touchdown going rudo. Fits him better than when he debuted as a semi-technico with a sour attitude towards everyone being 'geeks and nerds'.


----------



## KingCrash

Quick results for Deep Freeze:



Spoiler: Deep Freeze Results



Ace Haven def Kyle Matthews

Obariyon/Kodama/Ophidian def Wink's Team F.I.S.T. of Icarus, Chuck Taylor & Sugar Dunkerton

Soldier Ant def Saturyne

Kobald def Frightmare

The Mysterious And Handsome Stranger def deviAnt

Tim Donst & Jakob Hammermeier def Fire & assailAnt

The Shard def Akuma

Spectral Envoy def Los Ice Creams to claim their third point.

Mr. Touchdown def Green Ant to defend the Young Lions Cup


----------



## KingCrash

Quick results for The Zodiac Crimes:



Spoiler: Zodiac Results



Touchdown and Hatfield beat the Bravados when Veronice distracted the ref and Touchdown threw his football in the face of one of the Bravados who was in the middle of an O'Conner roll, which was reversed for the three. Fun stuff and there was even a halftime during the match, complete with cheerleading performances from Veronica and Lancelot. Throwbacks get two points while the Bravados go from two to zero.

Ophidian beat Akuma in a short match. The top rope came loose so it kind of fell apart. The finish was botched as Ophidian reversed a reversal for the pin, but Akuma's shoulder was up and Yost hesitated on his three count.

Saturyne beat Amber O'Neal with a headscissors submission. Okay stuff. Amber's outfit was very cheeky. She wasn't a great base for Saturyne's lucha offense, but she's a good heel.

The Mysterious and Handsome Stranger won his open challenge over an Alabama indy guy. Another short match which Stranger won with the Alabama Jam. He cut a promo afterward saying he has been rising and rising and was time for the plane to touch down. Not many people got the pun.

Donst and Jakob beat Soldier and deviANT. Both teams just couldn't get along. Donst's anger made Jakob angry. Friendly fire by Jakob on Donst got Donst angry. Finish was Donst getting Soldier in the stranglehold submission while Jakob was apologizing for the friendly fire. After Soldier tapped out, Donst made Jakob get on his knees and take a Sliding D as punishment. Donst then called out Kingston and made the belt motion. Donst and Jakob have two points.

assailANT beat Sugar with a crossbody rollthough into a DVD in a surprisingly short match. assailANT was trying to be a babyface. Nothing memorable. Sugar gave assailANT a fistbump after the match.

Main event was a 10-man tag with Icarus, Chuck Taylor, the Shard, Obariyon and Kobald versus UMB, Hallowicked, Quack, Fire Ant and Green Ant. Good 20-minute match. Near the end, Chuck Taylor's knee bent the wrong way on a Colony double-team move and he rolled out for good. UMB pinned Icarus with the Praying Mantis Bomb. Babyface celebration to end the show.



Seems like a rougher show then Deep Freeze due to the reshuffling, hope everyone is ok.


----------



## smitlick

No way Akuma in a match with Botches....


----------



## Obfuscation

Seems that show didn't have the luck that Klunk In Love did with a rope malfunction.

Thing that caught my eye was another GEKIDO member working in a technico turn. Shard tried it vs Jigsaw months ago and now AssailAnt showed it. Might see some new alignment changes come the season finale.

SPECTRAL ENVOY FOR TAG TEAM CHAMPS~!


----------



## Saint 17

So I watched a few shows from the beginning of the season when GEKIDO and The Swarm first showed up.........and I thought they were the new heel group. Did something happen at KOT that continued The Swarm and The Colony being in teams? and why are members of GEKIDO and The Swarm being technicos now?

Needless to say, I'm confused.

Also, what happened to Quack taking out all of them?


----------



## smitlick

Wink ruined the Trios teams by using Chikarabermetrics or some stupid shit....


----------



## RKing85

Wohoo! king of Trio 2012 came in the mail today.

Goodbye world, see you in 9 hours.


----------



## GameofRings

Best 9 hours ever? haha

I wish there were a cheaper way to keep up with CHIKARA since I love their storytelling.


----------



## Obfuscation

Smart Mark Video and their OUTRAGEOUS shipping prices fuck us over. You have to spend around $100 to even get a decent number for shipping. Bastards. And it works too. That's the really bad part. They know fans have to get their Chikara fix. It's like crack. Only much more fulfilling when you get it.


----------



## stryker360

Hailsabin said:


> Smart Mark Video and their OUTRAGEOUS shipping prices fuck us over. You have to spend around $100 to even get a decent number for shipping. Bastards. And it works too. That's the really bad part. They know fans have to get their Chikara fix. It's like crack. Only much more fulfilling when you get it.


before 100 how much exactly are you paying for shipping??


----------



## Obfuscation

Well for one dvd alone it's like $7. So go from there. I don't really understand their system other than noticing the more you buy, the lower the shipping is. If only they had a sale or option to where if you spend "x" you get free shipping or 50% off. That would be a much more sensible solution.


----------



## RKing85

????

For the 3 dvd's for me shipping was only $6 to Saskatchewan. I thought their shipping prices were very reasonable.

And damn you real life. Only got 4 matches through night 1 today.


----------



## Obfuscation

They only give priority mail in their selection so that's why it's $7. Wouldn't let me choose any other forms of shipping atm.


----------



## KingCrash

For the November doubleshot on Night One the tag titles will be on the line and Night Two will have an awesome 8 man tag:


----------



## EmbassyForever

Wow. Both matches are awesome.


----------



## FITZ

The Young Bucks and Bravados on the same is a genius idea.


----------



## RKing85

I like the 8 man a lot more than I like the first night tag.

Generico and Young Bucks in the same match is a recipe for awesome.


----------



## FITZ

Chikara announced their season Finale on December 2 in Philadelphia! Awesome news.


----------



## Obfuscation

Envoy for champs plz. Got jipped once this year. Don't want it to be twice.

3.Ole! w/a Twist of Akuma? We'll work on that name.


----------



## Chismo

TaylorFitz said:


> Chikara announced their season Finale on December 2 in Philadelphia! Awesome news.


iPPV maybe? Any news about it?


----------



## Obfuscation

I'd like to think that's a lock. Did it last year afterall.


----------



## sillymunkee

Hailsabin said:


> Envoy for champs plz. Got jipped once this year. Don't want it to be twice.
> 
> 3.Ole! w/a Twist of Akuma? We'll work on that name.


Right away I thought 3.Elkuma but it is pretty simplistic.


----------



## xzeppelinfootx

Steen/Kingston Cibernetico. Hopefully Steen's Team is something along the lines of Steen/Bravados/Bucks/Briscoes/Generico. Random but yea.


----------



## THECHAMPION

I'm thinking Steen/Bravados/Bucks/Bennett/Corino/Jacobs vs. Kingston/Mantis/Wicked/Frightmare/Quack/Jig/3.0


----------



## FITZ

That's fucking incredible for the Cibernetico.


----------



## Obfuscation

Is the Chikara vs ROH cibernetico rumored or is that pure wishful thinking?


----------



## xzeppelinfootx

Official my friend. Steen vs Kingston.


----------



## Obfuscation

HOT DAMN that's phenomenal.


----------



## Chismo

Hailsabin said:


> Is the Chikara vs ROH cibernetico rumored or is that pure wishful thinking?


I don't think it's CHIKARA vs. ROH, it's just Team King vs. Team Steen.


----------



## Concrete

Technically it is Team Kingston vs. Team Steen but don't be surprised if it resembles more of a Team CHIKARA vs. Team ROH in the end.


----------



## GameofRings

I finally got King of Trios, waiting for a friend to get it so we can live tweet it, but I'm stoked!

Steen v Kingston is my jam, bring on Cibernetico!


----------



## Obfuscation

JoeRulz said:


> I don't think it's CHIKARA vs. ROH, it's just Team King vs. Team Steen.


Well I mean in essence it sort of is.


----------



## KingCrash

I think it'll be some ROH guys vs. Chikara but I can see Steen getting the likes of Donst, Icarus & F.I.S.T on his side due to Kingston being captain of the other side. Hell, I could see Donst winning the whole thing to set up his title match with Kingston maybe at the ippv.


----------



## Obfuscation

If Chikara lets Donst get it this it then my level of excitement is through the roof. Good thinking there, KC. Donst vs Kingston has to happen before year's end. (if not signed already and it escaped me)


----------



## Chismo

Also, Quack/Cabana rematch announced. I liked the first match, so this one will probably go over 20 min and be better too.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

JoeRulz said:


> Also, Quack/Cabana rematch announced. I liked the first match, so this one will probably go over 20 min and be better too.


Sweet.


----------



## Obfuscation

Pondered a plan where Colt wins to tie the series leading into a 3rd bout at the Season Finale show. Maybe 2/3 falls or World of Sport rules.


----------



## Chismo

Hailsabin said:


> Pondered a plan where Colt wins to tie the series leading into a 3rd bout at the Season Finale show. Maybe 2/3 falls or World of Sport rules.


Or... Ironman? Did Quack ever book an Ironman match (this is the first Chikara season I'm watching)?


----------



## Obfuscation

No Ironman matches yet. Been a few World of Sport ones and plenty of 2/3 falls so those seemed to be the most logical.

Wait, maybe there was ONE Ironman match back in late 2002 or early 2003. Believe it was Quack vs Blind Rage. *checking* Nope, nevermind. It was 2/3 falls that went to a 30 minute time limit draw.


----------



## Chismo

Not a single Ironman in 10+ years? Damn, Quack is a strange, strange fella.


----------



## Obfuscation

Ironman isn't lucha oriented. :hmm:

One steel cage match. One I Quit. Two Ladder matches. A few Falls Count Anywhere. Some No DQ. Mostly the lucha stips such as 2/3 falls or Lucha De Apuesta. The Apuestas always add big drama. Which is the point.

Chikara: named after a Japanese term, but mostly based by a style from Mexico. Wacky.


----------



## Chismo

This year's Ladder Match rocked.


----------



## Obfuscation

I'm getting that show as a gift. :mark:

It's why I haven't watched yet. Anticipating the entire show. I did get spoiled on one AWESOME moment of Chikarasarus Rex tho. Throwdown Lowdown showed Green Ant's DIVE~! Talk about epic.


----------



## KingCrash

Announced for the doubleshot a great six-man tag on Night One and Touchdown defends the YLC on Night Two:


----------



## xzeppelinfootx

I don't think it'll be here, but I wouldn't be surprised if Saturyne is the first woman to hold the young lions cup.


----------



## Obfuscation

YLC could be interesting. Touchdown could really bully here in awesome fashion.

Soul Touchaz need to go away.


----------



## sillymunkee

Hailsabin said:


> Ironman isn't lucha oriented. :hmm:
> 
> One steel cage match. One I Quit. Two Ladder matches. A few Falls Count Anywhere. Some No DQ. Mostly the lucha stips such as 2/3 falls or Lucha De Apuesta. The Apuestas always add big drama. Which is the point.
> 
> Chikara: named after a Japanese term, but mostly based by a style from Mexico. Wacky.


What is Lucha De Apuesta?


----------



## Obfuscation

Matches when wrestlers wager something of value to them. Common place being Mask or Hair. So any of the matches in Chikara that were Mask vs Mask or Mask vs Hair were Lucha De Apuesta contests.


----------



## Rickey

Added to *A Piece of the Action*.


----------



## stryker360

What I learned today from the Event Center 1) Saturyne needs to work on longer promos and 2) Mr.Touchdown is down with tasting bird poo


----------



## Obfuscation

Dasher is gonna fall victim to the Tim Donst warpath. 

DONST


----------



## Rickey

Also added to *A Piece of the Action*


----------



## EmbassyForever

Icarus turned face and i missed it? because after KOT my interst with Chikara has been low.. or it just another match of faces with heels like they did with GEKIDO and Colony?


----------



## KingCrash

It's a battle of F.I.S.T. since Wink using his wacky formula added Sugar to F.I.S.T. and as expected he hasn't been a good fit. Plus Gargano & Taylor want to get back the tag titles (and at the end of the weekend they could have two) so on the surface it looks like Icarus will just let Dunkerton get pounded and get an easy point for Gargano & Taylor, but you never know about his ego.


----------



## joebro2000

For Cibernetico Rises, is it safe to say that they are going for ROH vs Chikara to continue the small feud both promotions have had this year.

I can see Team Steen being composed of Kevin Steen, Bravado Brothers, Young Bucks, Mike Bennett, Steve Corino and Jimmy Jacobs.

Team Kingston: Eddie Kingston, Fire Ant, Green Ant, Soldier Ant, Mike Quakenbush, Jigsaw, Gran Akuma, and Colt Cabana.


----------



## KingCrash

For Zelda the Great chalk up another win for Mr. Donst:


----------



## FITZ

Yeah Donst is winning both of those matches. It seems pretty clear that he's going to face Kingston for the title at the Season Finale.


----------



## stryker360

While it seems Donst is going to pick up 2 wins this upcoming group of shows, its the fight out of the other 2 I'm looking forward too....especially Akuma. I came into Chikara in 2011 after Icarus kicked him out of FIST so I like these singles matches, trying to get into his character.


----------



## Chismo

Yeah, King/Donst is a lock for Under the Hood finale, and I certainly hope King retains the title. I'm still not sold on Donst somehow...


----------



## Rickey

Added to *The Cibernetico Rises*-November 18th


----------



## Obfuscation

TIM DONST. I'm all for him being the guy to dethrone Kingston come Season Finale. Although, Kingston as champ is so fitting that he can continue on into 2013. I'd almost prefer that.

1-2-3 Kid & Jannetty have to get a tag titles shot. Especially if it leads into vs Spectral Envoy. Not happy The Heartbreakers are back, but they'll no doubt job.


----------



## THECHAMPION

What a weird match, but I guess you do need some extra guys to fill out the card when you're gonna do a Cibernetico.


----------



## Obfuscation

If it happened any other year it would be from left field. Logical this year since Heartbreakers debuted and 1-2-3 Kid/Jannetty ran through the tag gauntlet.


----------



## KingCrash

If 1-2-3 Kid and Jannetty get the third point I'd say they'll probably face the Young Bucks as Delirious & co. will cost UMB the tag titles again.


----------



## Rickey

Added to *Zelda the Great*


----------



## Obfuscation

:mark:

HE'S BACK.


----------



## Rickey

Added to *A Piece of the Action*


----------



## Obfuscation

Boosh. Another promising match for the double shot. Wow, just realized that is the second atomicos match set on that night. Don't think that's happened before.


----------



## stryker360

yeah both shows should end up looking great because of a lot of brought in talent the other roster memebers can be in these multi man matches. also, october shows are up in all formats at smv, downloading Deep Freeze as I type.


----------



## Obfuscation

Oh they're out now? Sweet. Have to get those asap. Hoping the rope troubles on the second night didn't mess with the show too much.


----------



## stryker360

Yeah, the DVD covers were announced yesterday which usually means that the shows will come out in the next week, but they were available today! and I had no idea there were any ring troubles....heard there was a lot of inside to outside spots so i'd say not


----------



## Obfuscation

I'm only going by the report that was posted in this thread. Didn't sound like Klunk In Love where they managed to have a stellar show only with two ropes. Got a bit worried for how well things could hold up this time around.


----------



## Rickey

Added to *The Cibernetico Rises*


----------



## Obfuscation

I want some Icarus 'hitting on dames' shenanigans in that one.

Am I the only one who's skeptical about the Cibernetico being in the Highline Ballroom? They've done it in some smaller locations before, but the way the ring set up is there, it's going to be pretty PACKED together with all 16 ringside.


----------



## Rickey

Added to *Zelda the Great*
*Elimination Tag Team Match!*


----------



## KingCrash

So Sugar/Icarus might get a couple of points before the F.I.S.T. clash the next night.

And later this week Steen's Cibernetico team is supposed to be announced in full.


----------



## Obfuscation

Can't wait to see who's on Steen's team.

Oh and that 4 way match...words simply don't do it justice. Stranger & Sapphire better win.


----------



## Dimas75

I am behind a few months. Wasnt Dunkerton gone? When did he return and what is the reason for teaming up with Icarus?


----------



## geraldinhio

Ya I'm behind a few months too but my question isn't about Dunkerton or Icarus ........It's about Sapphire. WTF? :lmao Oh Chikara how I missed you.


----------



## Rickey

Added to *A Piece of the Action*


----------



## EmbassyForever

Meh.. i have no interst in Chikara right now, their cards are so stale (there's maybe one or two that are worth-watching).


----------



## Obfuscation

Dimas75 said:


> I am behind a few months. Wasnt Dunkerton gone? When did he return and what is the reason for teaming up with Icarus?


He returned on 6/23 vs Tim Donst (@ The Foggiest Notion) He's team with Icarus & FIST thanks to the weird system Wink Vavasseur created. It's why The Colony & The Swarm switched partners in trios matches.



EmbassyForever said:


> Meh.. i have no interst in Chikara right now, their cards are so stale (there's maybe one or two that are worth-watching).


Then why even post this?


Solider Ant vs Jakob is decent. I think we all know the result there. Have no clue what's left for Jakob now that Donst dropped him.


----------



## EmbassyForever

To say my opinion about the match and Chikara in general?


----------



## MonsterK

I haven't really been that much into CHIKARA this season either. The whole GEKIDO thing really failed to interest me... That four way tag match is the kind of stuff we need more though. Looks awesome.


----------



## Obfuscation

No different than me going into an ROH thread and saying "this sucks. I have no interest." That's why I don't. Masturbatory.


----------



## EmbassyForever

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ojdU6ORF0T8&feature=g-all-u

Kevin Steen's team: Steen, Bravados, Jacobs, The Briscoes and Young Bucks.

"Kingston! you call yourslef the war king?!? AH... AHAHAHAH!"


----------



## Chismo

I've never watched a Cibernetico match before, but this is a must see, I reckon.


----------



## KingCrash

That's going to be a great match.........once Steen figures out the rules.


----------



## Chismo

Awesome, awesome, awesome.


----------



## EmbassyForever

JoeRulz said:


> Awesome, awesome, awesome.


Excellent


----------



## Bruce L

EmbassyForever said:


> Kevin Steen's team: Steen, Bravados, Jacobs, The Briscoes and Young Bucks.


Kind of surprised to not see Mike Bennett on there, given how well he and the Bucks supposedly did as the big heels of King of Trios. Looks good regardless.


----------



## ROH Fan #1

Briscoes in CHIKARA, been long time.


----------



## Obfuscation

Ok, two unbelieveable videos. 

_First_: Steen is such a great asshole foil to Chikara. He's perfect to be leading the fight against this promotion. Talking about filling holes in a suggestive matter, insulting Chikara's common themes, and even dropping some foul language. While all at the same time remaning very entertaining. Man knows how to do work. Team is pretty choice. Mostly in terms of surprises. Glad Bennett isn't back. Don't care for him. JIMMY JACOBS returning after about 8 years is much more impressive. While i'm not a fan of the Briscoes, seeing them back is cool with me. If you're gonna make a "not Team ROH", then you might as well have them on it. I am so pumped for this years Cibernetico.

_Second_: As if I needed more reason to be a huge, massive Tim Donst fan. Stellar video. Another drop in the bucket for me to love Chikara. Donst is a star. His promo ability was the biggest surprise to I think all of us wrestling fans. Who knew that the random amature wrestling kid would be able to cut some serious promos. Let alone be a premiere heel. Oh how I can't wait for part II. Donst HAS to be the next Grand Champion.


----------



## Chismo

Yeah, remember when I said I wasn't sold on Donst yet? Well, now I'm fucking sold, baby!


----------



## Obfuscation

JoeRulz said:


> Yeah, remember when I said I wasn't sold on Donst yet? Well, now I'm fucking sold, baby!


:mark:

TIM DONST


----------



## Rickey

Added to *Zelda the Great*








Should be a pretty fun six man tag.


----------



## ROH Fan #1

It is a nice full circle thing (love you CHIKARA) that Donst, who gained first fame in a hard fought lost battle with Kingston, is now on the Season Finale of this season facing Kingston for the Grand Title. Epic. Must watch shit.


----------



## KingCrash

Rickey said:


> Added to *Zelda the Great*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should be a pretty fun six man tag.


And with deviANT's blog today Wink's Colony might actually work together and win. If Quack doesn't kill him first.


----------



## Rickey

KingCrash said:


> And with deviANT's blog today Wink's Colony might actually work together and win. If Quack doesn't kill him first.


Just read the blog yeah you may be right. Seems like he wants to be accepted by the fans and will actually be a team player.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Hope Jacobs will be regular in Chikara.


----------



## MonsterK

I doubt it for some reason, but I hope so too. Jimmy has been awesome lately.


----------



## Obfuscation

Read the blog. Yeah, looks like he's trying to play it and safe to prevent from getting taken out by Quack. This could be a cog in the Quack/Jigsaw dissention for all we know. Quack becomes so consumed with wanting to rid all GEKIDO members, Jigsaw thinks he's going too far, and boom. Angle only continues to expand from there.

Jacobs working another match before the Cibernetico is fantastic. I can see him picking up the win w/Bravados to gain momentum for Team Steen. Colony members will probably be on Team Kingston as it is.


----------



## ZackDanielson

Anyone on here attending the Cleveland show? Should be a great, fun show


----------



## DryBones87




----------



## Obfuscation

Well that video spoke the truth. The Colony is AWESOME.


----------



## FITZ

AssailANT is the man. The guy is hilarious when he tried to by a face with the colony. He was probably the funniest guy at the Fan Conclave over KOT weekend. I still don't know of the Gekido members can be trusted in the Cibernetico though... I can't wait to see Kingston's full team.


----------



## Rickey

Added to *The Cibernetico Rises*


----------



## Obfuscation

YLC on the line? I'd imagine.

Hope AssailAnt can stick around. Same with The Shard. I liked the GEKIDO crew. No more 17 & CombatAnt already is somewhat disappointing. Those "where are they now?" files of the Chikara alumni will never stop filling up.


----------



## Rickey

I don't think the Cup will be on the line, it just says 'One on One!' on the Chikara website. However maybe that can change depending on what happens at A Piece of the Action.


----------



## Obfuscation

Thought it could have added more to the Cibernetico card. For that show being on of the biggest in the year, Chikara sure doesn't make the undercard very beefed. I guess that's logical seeing as the main event is always near or over an hour. That's enough to suffice in the "big match" category.


----------



## KingCrash

Is Soldier Ant too old for the cup? Otherwise Rickey's right and it's just that they don't want to give away the result of Touchdown/Saturyne this week.

And I'd say two members of Gekido will survive but one's got to be taken out by Quack to get the roster to see that he's gone over the edge to set up Quack/Jig.


----------



## Obfuscation

Yeah, the Saturyne defense slipped my mind. Jumping the gun in thinking Touchdown will slam through her to defend vs Solider Ant. As for his age...not a clue. I'd imagine he's probably only 25. idk.

It's got to be DeviAnt. Seems like Shard & AsailAnt have lasting power right now. DeviAnt is floating around with tags only.


----------



## Chismo

I'm somehow disappointed with the GEKIDO booking. I was expecting from the story to be much bigger, tbh. Now it seems it's only purpose is to set up the Quack/Jig feud. Shame.


----------



## Obfuscation

You knew it had to be on the decline when Quack took out his bizarro nemesis back in August. Here it is November and he's still out. Probably forever too. I have to think there should be more to the angle than this. BDK was planned from one random finish in a match between Shane Storm & Hydra in 2007 and it mushroomed into an angle that covered about 4 years of the company's existence. GEKIDO came in with steam from jumping the top faces in the company as rudo forms. I still can't help but wonder if someone is leading them. My immediate thought was Vin Gerard. But, as the month's went on that seemed to probably not be the case. Plus that seemed too much along the lines of the BDK angle again. Unmasking to reveal who they were, etc.

Watch as the purpose behind this was to turn Quack rudo simply because he's the catalyst behind GEKIDO. Might not make any sense now, sure. That's why it would be a swerve if it did happen. Only food for thought here. Sometimes you never know with Chikara.


----------



## KingCrash

I think the point in Gekido is to turn Quack rudo but I don't think he'll be behind it in so much as he finally snaps and gets tired of people always betraying him (in his mind) and gets sick of Kingston and others being the faces of Chikara when he's been the torchbearer. And I don't know how big the angle was supposed to be considering people weren't keen on another Chikara vs. outsiders feud after the deflating end to the BDK angle (which wasn't their fault with Claudio leaving before the end of the season.)

EDIT: And provided Shard survives Quack's wrath this weekend, he has a match for Cibernetico Rises


----------



## Rickey

Wink picks Eddie's team for the Cibernetico



Spoiler: The Team



*Eddie Kingston*
The Spectral Envoy
3.0
Gran Akuma
Tim Donst


----------



## FITZ

Hell Yeah at Donst being on that team. Not sure why 3.0 is on there though.


----------



## Manu_Styles

This is a disappointment for me, i was expecting Generico on Kingston´s team


----------



## EmbassyForever

Ehhhh Gran Akuma


----------



## xzeppelinfootx

Last Minute switch of Donst for Generico hopefully.


----------



## Chismo

:cheer



> It’s official – CHIKARA’s season finale, "Under the Hood,” will be presented LIVE on iPPV! Wait! There’s more! If you preorder the event now, you’ll receive it for the special price of $14.99!
> 
> “Under the Hood” | December 2nd | The Trocadero in Philadelphia, PA
> http://bitly.com/RWAN2N


----------



## KingCrash

TaylorFitz said:


> Hell Yeah at Donst being on that team. Not sure why 3.0 is on there though.


They're part of one of Wink's creations 3.Akuma and they've feuded with the Bravados for a bit. 

Also like at the end Wink off-handedly confirmed there is going to be a Kingston title match at Under The Hood.

And Quack pretty much guaranteed that he's going to break a body part of a Gekido member this weekend in the blog to even it out.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

JoeRulz said:


> :cheer


Wooooooooooooooooooooot!


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Wicked, Donst, and Kingston on the Same Damn Team.

Smart, Wink. Smart.


Oh, and I've actually liked DeviANT's quest for belonging... Too bad Quack has gone completely bonkers.


RIP DeviANT and Shard.


----------



## xzeppelinfootx

BTW random thought i had last night. Could 17 be Lucky 13/tHURTeen? Of all the Gekidos out i'd most definitley like to see 17 back. But yea anyways on a related note do u think 13 was retail dragon. That guess being only cause hes doing the rollback driver these days. Thoughts?


----------



## Chismo

ICARUS~


----------



## Rickey

Looks like Saturyne will miss her shot against Mr. Touchdown and her match with Icarus for The Cibernetico Rises.


> Saturyne ‏@Saturyne
> 
> Everyone, I suffered an injury while lifting earlier this week, and will have to miss the next few weeks due to a torn muscle. My apologies


----------



## THECHAMPION

That blows.

I really like Saturyne. 

She's already had 2 injuries in a year though, I hope this doesn't become a recurring aspect of her career.


----------



## Obfuscation

xzeppelinfootx said:


> BTW random thought i had last night. Could 17 be Lucky 13/tHURTeen? Of all the Gekidos out i'd most definitley like to see 17 back. But yea anyways on a related note do u think 13 was retail dragon. That guess being only cause hes doing the rollback driver these days. Thoughts?


I read on profightdb.com that he is Retail Dragon. It's a very reliable site and until I get proven otherwise I'm believing it. (same body type and all helps too) Don't think he's 17 however. 17 is taller iirc. I've given up on guessing on if GEKIDO are any form of past Chikara workers or workers already on the indie scene. They've got to be all new guys via the Wrestle Factory.

Yeah, we all expected Generico there simply because of Steen. That's not really an issue within Chikara. The final slot going to DONST is much more fitting to enhance the build. I could easily see Donst & Kingston surviving then Donst owning Kingston following to win the whole thing. Donst is my pick. Calling it now.

maybe we'll get swerved and Harlem Bravado would win it all. Biggest shocker since Carpenter Ant took home the W in 2009, haha.

That's too bad about Saturyne. Blow to the cards too. Was looking forward to see her bout vs Icarus. Still want a YLC defense for Touchdown too.


----------



## Chismo

Rickey said:


> Looks like Saturyne will miss her shot against Mr. Touchdown and her match with Icarus for The Cibernetico Rises.


:sad::no::gun:

That really sucks. I like Saturyne.


----------



## Rickey

Replacement named for Saturyne's *Cibernetico Rises* match


----------



## JAY JAY millz

How long has sugar been in FIST? havent watched chikara religiously since early season 10. Does he fit well with them, he just seems so out of place in that group


----------



## FITZ

That's the point. They're all heels and they hate him but they're stuck with him. They actually have a pretty funny dynamic with them trying to turn Sugar heel and him having none of it.


----------



## edher_M.A.

Neutronic said:


> Am I the only one that would love more ROH/Chikara feuds/matches?


No, you are not alone in this one. I love inter promotional matches.


----------



## Obfuscation

Dasher works for me. Especially with the possible Sugar interactions that could go down.


----------



## JAY JAY millz

TaylorFitz said:


> That's the point. They're all heels and they hate him but they're stuck with him. They actually have a pretty funny dynamic with them trying to turn Sugar heel and him having none of it.


That didn't answer my question, i probably would have gotten the point, if i knew the down low on his situation


----------



## Obfuscation

> Wink’s at it again! Sugar Dunkerton had stated in a blog that he’s more of a team player and wished to be a part of the Throwbacks again. Wink agreed that Dunkerton belonged on a team, but instead of pairing him up with former partner Dasher Hatfield and his newest Throwback partner Mark Angelosetti, he decided to turn to his CHIKARAbrmetrics system to place Dunkerton with some partners. The numbers were crunched, and Dunkerton has now been made a member of F.I.S.T. He has vocally stated his displeasure with this change, but nonetheless will be teamed with Icarus, Chuck Taylor and Johnny Gargano at “Ring of Wax” in Indianapolis on August 18th. The opponents? None other than two of F.I.S.T’s biggest rivals from over the years: The Colony (Fire Ant & Green Ant) and 3.0 (Scott “Jagged” Parker & Shane Matthews). The story of course is just how well Dunkerton will get along with his new stablemates. Can the new F.I.S.T. get their act together and pull out a win, or will 3.0 and The Colony serve them up a loss?


.


----------



## Bruce L

To further explain, one of the big angles going on now is current Director of Fun Wink Vavasseur's pet project, a sabermetrics-style form of statistical analysis called "CHIKARAbermetrics," which he's used to create a number of "odd couple" teams this year. He broke up the Colony and their evil opposite numbers, the Swarm, by "trading" Soldier Ant and Swarm member AssailANT and thus creating two dysfunctional ant trios; made a reluctant but highly effective trio out of Gran Akuma and 3.0; and made Sugar the fourth member of FIST, a situation nobody involved is happy with.


----------



## Chismo

Hailsabin said:


> Dasher works for me. Especially with the possible Sugar interactions that could go down.


Dasher is a tremendous talent, IMO. He's my favorite CHIKARA guy after Eddie Kingston and Icarus.


----------



## Obfuscation

His improvement is VAST. Hard to believe he was once Create-A-Wrestler aka the guy who nearly died when performing a springboard dropkick on the apron. He's high in my book, but I know I have Donst, Ophidian, Fire & Green Ant all ahead of him. Touchdown has moved up quite a bit in my book just from this year too. He's great. 

FINALLY someone other than myself who is an Icarus fan. It was lonely at the top.


----------



## Chismo

Icarus is money. Sure, he's not a great athlete, but he easily compensates it on every other field of pro wrestling.

Btw, your sig is killing me.


----------



## Obfuscation

He's put in good matches before. I know he's capable of such. But, he's so entertaining either way that you got to like him. (apparently not since he's always gotten the biggest amount of heat in Chikara, pardon BDK.)

HENRY SWAG does that, man.


----------



## Chismo

His moustache > Joey Ryan's moustache.

His interactions with Sugar are hilarious.


----------



## Obfuscation

Got to tell ya, I'm digging the new look. JET BLACK on Icarus. Wished he would have done this since he lost his hair. (twice)

Damn, Icarus sure doesn't have luck in Lucha De Apuesta matches. Mask, hair, & hair. Seems like he adds to his tattoo to fill the void whenever he loses something.


----------



## FITZ

Icarus is great. While waiting in line at King of Trios this year I saw him leave the building and approach some fans that were eating pizza. He didn't say a word to them. He opened a box, saw it had pizza in it, picked up the box, and walked back inside. At no point did he ever say a word as he stole the pizza from some fans. It was incredible and I wish I had recorded it when it happened. 

So in summary, Icarus is the man.


----------



## Obfuscation

Dammit. You should have recorded it. Would have topped drunk Vin Gerard telling fans to support indie wrestling.


----------



## FITZ

Hailsabin said:


> Dammit. You should have recorded it. Would have topped drunk Vin Gerard telling fans to support indie wrestling.


Well my awesome mini HD video camera was unfortunately broken in Miami while leaving DGUSA while running after a bus, that if we had missed would have resulted waiting for another hour for the next one. 

And I was too far away to get a decent shot. It was also one of those things that happened so quickly that you didn't even know it was happening. until he took the pizza and left.


----------



## Obfuscation

At least you told us. I'll conjure up the image every time I see Icarus now.


----------



## xzeppelinfootx

Separate note, are people aware this exists. http://ophidianthecobra.bandcamp.com/track/death-to-amasis

Ophidian is the man, can't wait to see the final transformation.


----------



## Obfuscation

I can't believe I never knew about that.

I need that DAWN OF THE SNAKE STYLE shirt. Ophidian is so legit.


----------



## KingCrash

Spoiler: Quick Zelda The Great Results



- Before the Show Touchdown and Veronica went around collecting Homecoming Ballots. Veronica apparently is throwing out any that dont include her or Mark.

1. The Batiri d. Da Soul Touchaz via Kobald pinning Acid Jazz

2. The Devastation Corporation destroys two "Hapless Fellas" according to CHIKARA

3. El Generico d. The Shard via Brainbustaaaaaaaaaah!

4. Taylor and Gargano d. Soldier Ant and deviANT, miscommunication leads to their downfall, Taylor/Gargano have 1 point.

5. Colt Cabana d. Mike Quackenbush

Intermission

6. Jimmy Jacobs and The Bravado Brothers d. Jigsaw, Fire Ant and assailANT via Harlem Bravado pinning Fire Ant

7. Tim Donst w/ Jakob Hammermeir d. Gran Akuma with the reluctant assistance with a foreign object by Jakob

8. Four Corner Eliminator- Mysterious and Handsome Stranger/Sapphire vs 3.0 vs Dunkerton/Icarus vs Touchdown/Dasher

- 3.0 come out on top in the eliminator with 2 Points...but.........Mr. Touchdown has destroyed Sapphire...
- Even Lancelot Bravado gives his condolenses over Twitter...
- Throwbacks down to 0 points

9. The Young Bucks d. Mantis and Wicked for the Campeonatos de Parejas due to interference from Ophidian and The Batiri.


----------



## Obfuscation

Looks like a really strong card following the results. I won't spoil anything by saying it, but a big match on that show had a less than desirable outcome for me.

This has gotten me HYPED to see what's gonna be signed for Season Finale now. Well, more than I already was because it is Chikara.


----------



## Genking48

xzeppelinfootx said:


> Separate note, are people aware this exists. http://ophidianthecobra.bandcamp.com/track/death-to-amasis
> 
> Ophidian is the man, can't wait to see the final transformation.


That is sooo f*ckin awesome I don't even have words to describe the awesomeness of that badass rap! Also does that chorus has some James Bond theme things about it or is it just me.


----------



## Chismo

I'm so happy with the results, especially in the main event.


----------



## Obfuscation

JoeRulz said:


> I'm so happy with the results, especially in the main event.


GTFO

(I love who won, but AHHHH not the result I wanted)


----------



## Last Chancery

Zelda the Great was my first CHIKARA show and I am in love. Such a well-run promotion, really makes you feel at home. The only names I knew on this card were Cabana, Quack, Young Bucks, Generico, FIST, The Colony, Akuma, Sugar and Bryce. (Yes, Bryce counts to me. Why wouldn't he?) I didn't know what the stories were or who was going to win or who was good or bad. I was ignorant to much of it, and that really helped my enjoyment. Right out of the box I met Gavin Loudspeaker, who took and never gave back the seat next to me. And holy crap, is the Logan Square Auditorium a terrific venue for wrestling. Should look fancy on camera.

This was such a fun show. The Colt/Quack match was a little brief but very, very good. The four corners elimination tag match was, in a word, outrageous. RIP Sapphire. The Stranger will never be the same. I dug the main event, too, because the crowd was still nuclear toward the Bucks, even past 11pm C/T. Fantastic atmosphere, just marvelous seeing all this up close, taking it in. I'm a fan for life after this.


----------



## Obfuscation

You have successfully made me more excited to check this event out. Good to see another Chikara fan out there. (Y)


----------



## KingCrash

Spoiler: A Piece Of The Action Results



1. Ophidian and The Batiri d. Ultramantis, Hallowicked, Fire Ant and assailANT via Ophidian pinning Hallowicked. It was an all out assault, and it seems that Ophidian and The Batiri have kicked it into a whole other gear

2. The Devastation Corporation desstroy two more people, labled 'Clevelands Finest'...not so much... They have 2 points.

3. Jakob Hammermeir d. Soldier Ant in a War

4. deviANT and The Shard d. Quackenbush and Jigsaw via rollup by deviANT on Quack while he was too busy trying to injure The Shard

Intermission

5. Mr. Touchdown gets his Opponent drawn out of a hat and...ITS THE MYSTERIOUS AND HANDSOME STRANGER!! But the match is thrown out fast by Bryce, Touchdown wins b DQ over an ENRAGED Handsome Stranger

6. Gargano and Taylor d. Dunkerton and Icarus, Icarus and Dunkerton got on the same page but it was too late. Gargano/Taylor have two points.

7. Tim Donst d. Dasher Hatfield with another assist from Hammermeir

8. 3.0, El Generico, and Gran Akuma d. The Bravados and The Young Bucks in the main event.


----------



## Obfuscation

Holy SHIT Chikara really sounds like they put out two shows of the year this weekend. You have to love how the main event almost sounds like the least "OMG YES" part of the event, even though you know it is worth seeing. CHIKARA

:mark: for Cibernetico next week.


----------



## Rickey

First match announced for *Under the Hood*
*Who Leaves with a Title Shot?*


----------



## EmbassyForever

Hailsabin said:


> Holy SHIT Chikara really sounds like they put out two shows of the year this weekend. You have to love how the main event almost sounds like the least "OMG YES" part of the event, even though you know it is worth seeing. CHIKARA
> 
> :mark: for Cibernetico next week.


What's SOTY about A Piece Of The Action? Seriously I don't see anything THAT special


----------



## Obfuscation

EmbassyForever said:


> What's SOTY about A Piece Of The Action? Seriously I don't see anything THAT special


Once again, go the fuck away if you don't care about Chikara. Really getting a troll vibe now.

Pulling for FIST in the tag match, but 3.0 getting another shot would be fine by me.


----------



## Chismo

I don't think Embassy's trolling, because he's a regular viewer.


----------



## Obfuscation

He gave Chikara some fuss a few pages back when he really didn't have to make the post. Don't see why he even had to question what my appeal was for the results when it's my opinion over his. He can't be that dumb to think we all have to agree with the same opinion. I think he's upset that I don't put over dem ROH boys like Davey and the gang, tbf.


----------



## EmbassyForever

I'm seriously asking jesus... I mean the card does looks great but I don't see how this will top KOPW in comparision. And how am I a CHIKARA hater if I orderd KOT and watched (and loved everything besids the last one if you actaully looked at some of my older reviews) everything this year? if I'm not a fan of what they are doing recently it doesn't mean I'm an hater lol.. Oh, and I'm planning to buy the show in NYC and the next iPPV in Dec if that's matter.


----------



## Manu_Styles

I am going to buy some CHIKARA, what do you recommend me after King Of Trios? Is better to wait for cibernetico and final show?


----------



## EmbassyForever

Manu_Styles said:


> I am going to buy some CHIKARA, what do you recommend me after King Of Trios? Is better to wait for cibernetico and final show?


I think it was after KOT, if so then try Ring Of Wax. Really good show. The shows with Dasher/Kingston and 3.0/Bravados were nothing special IMO and the show with Throwbacks/F.I.S.T was really meh so don't watch it. If ROW was before KOT just wait until the NYC show and the iPPV.


----------



## KingCrash

Today's Blog with ACH asking for another shot at the YLC and Mr. Touchdown. If they don't do Stranger/Touchdown for the ippv I'll be all for another great Touchdown/ACH match.


----------



## EmbassyForever

KingCrash said:


> Today's Blog with ACH asking for another shot at the YLC and Mr. Touchdown. If they don't do Stranger/Touchdown for the ippv I'll be all for another great Touchdown/ACH match.


YES! thought ACH was done with Chikara. Great news, he's pefrect for them. A rematch between him and Touchdown will be awesome


----------



## Obfuscation

EmbassyForever said:


> I'm seriously asking jesus... I mean the card does looks great but I don't see how this will top KOPW in comparision. And how am I a CHIKARA hater if I orderd KOT and watched (and loved everything besids the last one if you actaully looked at some of my older reviews) everything this year? if I'm not a fan of what they are doing recently it doesn't mean I'm an hater lol.. Oh, and I'm planning to buy the show in NYC and the next iPPV in Dec if that's matter.


The show looks/sounds awesome to me. That's it. I don't have explain anything to you. "oh it doesn't look THAT special" Well it does to me. Didn't care for the condescending remark. Or at least I clearly got that vibe due to my reaction. Btw, I meant those as Chikara shows of the year by the sounds of it. Not overall in the world of wrestling. Can't make that claim until I see them, of course.


Not crazy about ACH returning. Touchdown vs Stranger should be the match. Especially after the events of the weekend. Seems weird to build it up only to not give it to us for the final show.


----------



## FITZ

I don't see Chikara being the company to put a match with an outside talent on the card instead of match with their guy. They've been building this Archie/Touchdown thing all season and I can't see how they would put any other match on the Season Finale.


----------



## Obfuscation

Exactly. Sure, ACH vs Touchdown was a great match. Fine, I'll give it that. Stranger/Touchdown has to be the match considering the build it's had this entire year. Not saying Stranger would win to vindicate having to leave back in June, but it's a match that should go down. I know I want to it, at least.


----------



## Concrete

For all those hoping for Stranger vs. Touchdown I apologize but I can say I am super pumped for this. These two put on an awesome match at Ring of Wax and I don't expect this to be any different. With 3.0 vs. FIST already scheduled Under the Hood is looking like one of the biggest Chikara shows yet and only two matches have been announced. They will just have to build Stranger vs. Touchdown for Chikara's 4th iPPV.


----------



## Obfuscation

What the FUCK

that's upsetting


----------



## KingCrash

Good match for the ippv. Stranger/Touchdown can be furthered for next season and odds are Stranger will ruin whatever Veronica's got planned for the show. Plus unless you do something big for the match it can wait.

And if they're going to do the tag title match I think they're going to do, they'll need all the good matches they can get.


----------



## Chismo

Stranger. 

But on the other hand, this will ROCK!


----------



## Concrete

KingCrash said:


> Good match for the ippv. Stranger/Touchdown can be furthered for next season and odds are Stranger will ruin whatever Veronica's got planned for the show. Plus unless you do something big for the match it can wait.
> 
> And if they're going to do the tag title match I think they're going to do, they'll need all the good matches they can get.


I kinda hope they don't do the match I think you are thinking, at least what I am thinking of, for the tag titles at the finale. They should hold off on that one.


----------



## FITZ

enlightenedone9 said:


> I kinda hope they don't do the match I think you are thinking, at least what I am thinking of, for the tag titles at the finale. They should hold off on that one.


Personally they should hold off on that forever.


----------



## peejay

I really want to get more into Chikara, i've watched Chikarasaurus Rex and King of Trios 2012 and loved them. I don't like the idea of having to buy each and every dvd/download to watch as it's too much money, they need to get themselves a TV deal or even do some kind of online show every week.


----------



## Bruce L

peejay said:


> I really want to get more into Chikara, i've watched Chikarasaurus Rex and King of Trios 2012 and loved them. I don't like the idea of having to buy each and every dvd/download to watch as it's too much money, they need to get themselves a TV deal or even do some kind of online show every week.


Fortunately for you, Chikara releases an annual "best of" DVD set at the end of every season, giving you pretty much all their essential matches from the past year in one convenient place. (In fact they did two last year, since the 12 Large Summit contained so many great matches.) I have '09, '10, '11, and the 12LS, and all are eminently worthwhile. Are there a few matches left off of each that I wish were there? Sure, but there's no better bargain in wrestling for my money.


----------



## Obfuscation

YLC match should be good. My interest is minimal since I can't say I care for ACH. More a personal gripe than anything. Archie/Touchdown program has legs to continue even if they duked it out on Season Finale.

I'm guessing the assumed tag titles match is Bucks vs 3.0? Trying to think who else has the chance to challenge other than 3.0 & FIST.


----------



## Concrete

3.0 and FIST are wrestling on the iPPV so it wouldn't be them. I'm going to treat the duo which shall not be named like its the creature in the woods from The Village. Saying their name can only bring the end of days(maybe its not that bad but it ain't good).


----------



## Bruce L

Touchdown/ACH from _The Ring of Wax_ was so good that I can't imagine being disappointed by the announcement of a rematch at the finale, no matter what it's coming at the expense of. Besides, I admittedly haven't actually been watching the shows in real-time (as I never do with any promotion these days), but I feel like booking Touchdown/Stranger at this point would be kind of like booking the first Steen/Generico match after their _Final Battle 2009_ breakup at one of the first shows of 2010.


----------



## Obfuscation

Right right. My mistake. Thought that was signed for Cibernetico even though 3.0 is in the main event. Whoops.

Either I'm SO lost in the span of one day or the team that is next in line is gonna be Team WWF, 1-2-3 Kid & Marty Jannetty. This incognito stuff is turning me for a loop atm, haha.


----------



## Concrete

GOD DAMN IT YOU HAD TO GO AND TRUCKING SAY IT NOW WE'RE ALL GOING TO DIE! But yeah. Alluding in that direction.


----------



## Obfuscation

Classic Chikara style. I'm not too against it. I think it's because I'm such a Waltman mark. More disappointed in the YLC match more than anything. It's ok, the Grand Championship is the real hook here. Donst vs Kingston PLEASE.


----------



## Rickey

Added to *Under the Hood*


----------



## Concrete

I'm going to guess Crossbones is one of them but either way this is awesome :mark:

This is a finale match I think everyone can look forward to. So far there are 3 matches that could main event or come near the top of the card for a Chikara event. I can't friggin' wait!!!


----------



## MonsterK

The finale is looking good. No idea what matches there's going to be outside of the previously mentioned. YLC, FIST/3.0, Envoy/Delirious & Co., Kingston/Donst, Bucks/Kid & Marty... that makes 5. So 2 more matches at least, I assume? Probably some kind of conclusion to the GEKIDO/rudo-Quack angle, too...

Crossbones' return would be cool. And ohmygosh, Hydra is other mystery partner right?

Btw, I like your sig HailSabin


----------



## Obfuscation

Crossbones has to be a lock for one of the partners. The other? Hmm...Blind Rage could be brought back from the dead again since he relates to both Hallowicked & UMB. No WAY it could be Amasis. He's legit out. Doubt a total surprise like Kizarny too, but that would be a strong choice to combat The Batiri if somehow he and Mantis settled their difference. Oh wait...you don't think, HYDRA? Order of the Neo Solar Temple reunion please.


----------



## Chismo

Why no one talks about the awesomeness called Devastation Corporation? Ha?


----------



## Obfuscation

They do have 2 points. :hmm:

I like how they make me feel like I'm watching WWF circa the 80's. The guys they squashed at Zelda The Great were named "Wayne Campbell & Garth Algar" :lmao


----------



## Chismo

They made the 37 min long tag gauntlet at KOT Night 3 beyond watchable. Fuck it, I love them, they're awesome.


----------



## Obfuscation

I love when Chikara adds in some giants on the roster. They can fill the void that was lost when Tursas & Brodie Lee left the promotion.


----------



## Chismo

Sheeeit, just today I watched Green Ant vs. Tursas from High Noon. Damn good grudge match where you could feel big tensions, and where every little thing mattered. ***1/2

Where is Tursas now?


----------



## Obfuscation

Randomly vanished following that match. Like so many in Chikara seem to do.


----------



## Chismo

Where do they go? I was watching Chikara's alumni list recently, and there's a bunch of names. Cool, colorful names I've never heard of. For example, WWE's Hunico used to wrestle for CHIKARA as Incognito. Or somethin'.


----------



## Obfuscation

Honestly, I have no clue. They just float away in the night skies of Chikara. Some eventually come back for a match or two, like this year with the multiman tags at Aniversario: A Horse of Another Color. I have a feeling you might have enjoyed Shane Storm during his hot period. Once upon a time he was a Chikara mainstay. Then out of nowhere after losing the Losing Team Must Break Up match last year vs 3.0, he went away.

Chikara needs the Time Displaced Noble Knight, Lance Steel back! Oh my god, you've seen DRAGON DRAGON before, right?

Yeah, Hunico was there as Incognito. Got a push in 2008. He was terrible though. He hasn't had many strong bouts in WWE, but I'd say he works better there. In Chikara he was botching all over the place. You'd think he was Sin Cara.


----------



## Chismo

No, didn't watch CHIKARA actively before, this is my first real season. I was a randomer.


----------



## Obfuscation

JR, my wrestling forum chum, you are in for a world of sheer amazement.


----------



## Chismo

Ah, that fucking guy! :lmao

Seen that video years ago, how could it slip my mind, smh...


----------



## Obfuscation

I knew you had to have seen him. He's pretty much the most infamous thing to come out of Chikara.

:lmao @ Kingston's reaction when Dragon Dragon's head falls off.


----------



## Chismo

God damn, there's 10 seasons of pretty much unexplored waters of CHIKARA waiting for me.


----------



## Obfuscation

I remember that feeling. It's pretty much still around with me, but when I got into Chikara back in early 2007 I was legit addicted. Get on it man. SO much goodness. Plus, it's fun to watch the progression of the company over the years. Don't be surprised if you want to punch a couple of crowds during 2006 & 2007. The shows were so great, but some of those crowds literally just saw there. Morons. That's the biggest positive of the later years. Crowds got WAY more into the product. Well, the older crowds like in 2005 were pretty good given the location too. The Staircase was one radical place for shows.


----------



## Adyman

Should I watch Chikara, as a spot monkey fan?


----------



## Chismo

Unfortunately, I think that ship has sailed. I just can't find more free time to dedicate myself that much. I already follow way too much feds, and I'm able to pull that off only because I don't watch WWE, that's where I spare a lot of time.


----------



## Obfuscation

If you like lucha style then you'd probably get into it. Along with the cast of colorful characters & personalities that occupy the promotion. Plus lots of callbacks to some fun old-school aspects of wrestling.

EDIT @JR ~ Well, you have my recommendation for what it's worth. I say any free time you get, play some catch up. You watched Green Ant vs Tursas. If anything, go through 2011. That year was great. Especially shows like Creatures From the Tar Swamp & Klunk In Love.


----------



## Chismo

I'm familiar with the 2011 stuff, watched a bunch of matches. Random watching, but still... Mainly King, Quack, The Colony, Sara and Claudio. Shame we never got that Claudio/King blow-off.


----------



## Obfuscation

I got ya. Well, for the final time, try and see some more. 

Yeah, it's too bad. At least we got their match from CFTTS. That was like my favorite match from Chikara last year. 12 Large Summit gave us so many superb bouts. Quack vs Sara Del Rey, Ophidian, & Hallowicked :mark:


----------



## EmbassyForever

Anyone watched the WIF's iPPV? I heard good things about it and the stream worked perfectly


----------



## ROHWashingtonstate

Have tried getting into this promotion but just couldn't. I would rather watch AAA if I feel like seeing this type of wrestling honestly.


----------



## Chismo

Okay.


----------



## Obfuscation

Maybe he likes botches. AAA is chalk full of that...stuff.


----------



## Heterodox

Donst vs Kingston should be great. Donst's transformation from outspoken, cocky heel to depressed, cold-hearted heel has been wonderful. Kingston isn't ready to lose the belt, though.


----------



## KingCrash

Spoiler: Results for The Cibernetico Begins



1. Mr. Touchdown d. Soldier Ant via Wrench to the head after a Veronica distraction

2. The Shard d. Fire Ant via Ankle Lock. After the match, Shard went back to the ring and put Fire Ant in the ankle lock again. Out comes Quack looking really angry and obviously wanted to destroy the Shard. Jigsaw comes out and tries to calm Quack down. Quack grabs a mic and tells Jigsaw that Gekido is tearing the locker room apart, they have already injured too many CHIKARA wrestlers, and they need to be stopped. Quack asks Jigsaw what does it need to take to stop these guys. Jigsaw proceeded to look at Quack, then superkicked him in the face and left with the Shard. Jigsaw said nothing after he kicked Quack, just left

3. Dasher Hatfield d. Icarus via Suicide Squeeze, but Icarus attacks after the bell just like last night at WiF, and declares himself 'Best in the World'!

4. 1-2-3 Kid and Marty Jannetty d. The Heart Throbs via Double Superkick to Romeo. They have 3 points!!

Intermission

5. Tornero Cibernetico: Team Steen vs Team Kingston
- First in each Batting Order is Jimmy Jacobs for Steen's team and Frightmare for Kingston's
- Frightmare is the first eliminated via Sharpshooter by Steen
- Harlem Bravado eliminated via Ultramantis Black
- Lancelot Bravado eliminated via Ultramantis Black
- Ultramantis Black eliminated via Jay Briscoe
- Gran Akuma eliminated via Double Team tactics by The Briscoes
- Mark Briscoe eliminated via Jagged
- Hallowicked eliminated via Jay Briscoe
- Jay Briscoe eliminated via Dust Till Donst by Donst
- Jimmy Jacobs eliminated via Backfist by Kingston
- Jagged eliminated
- Matt Jackson eliminated
- Nick Jackson eliminated
- Shane Matthews eliminated
- Steen eliminated by Kingston
- Kingston eliminated by Donst after a weapon shot
- Tim Donst is the 2012 Cibernetico Champion!!
- Donst with the reluctant help of Jakob tape Eddie to the ropes and give him "2 Weeks Notice"


----------



## Obfuscation

Cibernetico went EXACTLY how I wanted. :mark:

The aftermath of match number 2 has to be the swerve of the year for Chikara. Who the hell saw that coming? We all figured it would be the other way around.


----------



## xzeppelinfootx

Meaning with Quackenheelsaw added to the finale...Oh My that is a stacked card.


----------



## Obfuscation

It is stacked. Although the consensus for the upcoming tag titles match isn't looking so hot. 

I can't say I mind it. I'm sure there will be weaker Chikara Tag Title matches over it. Like FIST vs 3.0 from Green Ice.


----------



## Chismo

I remember there were few guys predicting Jig's heel turn back in August, so kudos. Big, big kudos. Quack/Jig is a feud that can last forever, and I'm fine with it.



Hailsabin said:


> Cibernetico went EXACTLY how I wanted. :mark:


This.


----------



## Obfuscation

I was 100% convinced it was gonna be Quack. Stemming from the match vs Kingston @ High Noon last year. Chikara got me again. I love 'em for that.

:mark: @ the main event once again. YES.


----------



## EmbassyForever

This looks like a great show. Love the booking for the Main Event. Have a feeling that Quack/Jig will be special.


----------



## Rickey

*For the Grand Championship of CHIKARA!*


----------



## EmbassyForever

:ex::ex::ex::mark::mark:

CAN'T WAIT


----------



## Genking48

That card is going to be stacked!


----------



## Chismo

Rickey said:


> *For the Grand Championship of CHIKARA!*


Fuck yeah!

I smell the title change, but you never know. Should be top notch quality.


----------



## Heterodox

I see Kingston holding the belt for a very, very long time. Like, until 2014 or something crazy like that. Quack/Jig should be a great feud, I see it culminating at next years season finale. Under The Hood looks stacked.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Don't know if someone posted it.. but..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FSO_CumdsWo&feature=plcp
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lNDoT1DU3Tw&feature=relmfu

incredible.


BTW, I heard rumors that Amasis will join TSE at Under The Hood. God I hope so.


----------



## Heterodox

Tim Donst is brilliant.

Amasis returning would be epic.


----------



## Concrete

*EmbassyForever* if you teasing me I will find you and I will give you STERN talking to. 

Amasis returning would without a doubt turn this into the most memorable Chikara show probably ever. I haven't watched enough to really make that statement have any weight behind it but just from this year all the matches announced and possibly going to be announced make this card better than any of them. This includes C-Rex or KOT. 

You've got a tag match with a shot at the titles on the line. One team being the uber fun, and awesome faces in 3.0. The other being one of the most notorious and talented tag teams in Chikara with FIST.

You've got the 10-Man WAR!!! Delirious stepping back into the ring with his minions the Batiri and Ophidian by his side. The Spectral Envoy plus 2 mystery partners can be either the most surprising or...actually no matter who they are it is going to be surprise to me since I am thinking one is going to be Crossbones since he would make the most sense but that second partner could be anyone. If it were Amasis I would be in disbelief since he legit retired and said he couldn't do it after he got in an accident or something and had Ophidian turning heel as his last appearance. If you are relatively a newbie to Chikara, like myself, and have just watched the past couple of seasons then this match is awesome by itself. If you then take into account the backstory with Delirious and Ultramantis Black then you probably even have more to sink your teeth into. This match is Chikara in a nut shell. A great match for someone who has just seen a few shows and an even better match for those that know the history. 

ACH vs. Mark Angelosetti is not your typical Chikara match but for that's okay because of that previous Chikara-rich match. These guys maybe put on the best Chikara match this year not involving Eddie Kingston. Even if they take it down a hair and I expect this match to be a hell of a match. 

Quackenbush vs. Jigsaw has not been announced for this show and if it does get announced that HOLY POOP! Trainer vs. Trainee, Partner vs. Partner, Fantastic Wrestler vs. Fantastic Wrestler. This match would have all the makings of a great match. Even if they don't do this match her and have them maybe in a tag match with Quack/(Insert Ant) vs. Jigsaw/Shard for this match instead of a 1 vs. 1 match it be sweet. To be honest with the way the card looks they don't need another top quality match so setting up one of the main feuds for next season would be splendid.

The Tag Title match is speculated to be The Young Bucks vs. 123 Kid/Marty Jannetty. I can't say I am looking forward to this. Could be fun to be honest but not exactly what one would expect for the title match for the Season Finale. As long as the Bucks win I'm happy.

Then there is the main event. People on twitter were saying how they aren't excited for this match and how the build just seemed too quick. I disagree. We all knew or at least hoped this match would happen here and it will. Donst vs. Kingston for the Grand Championship. Two of the best talkers in independent wrestling today. I remember watching Kingston's promo right before High Noon and I remember how that single promo talked me into buying that show. There are few people who can get you to invest in a product just by talking. And when I heard Tim Donst at KOT this year he gave me shivers. "Karma isn't real...but Tim Donst is". This is Donst's shot. Everytime I see him wrestle I'm impressed but he has yet to have that big match. This is that match.


----------



## Obfuscation

TIM FREAKIN DONST for Grand Champion. It's signed. We all knew it would be. It's official. I'm officially going nuts.

I mentioned the Amasis return a few posts back. Although I claimed it probably had NO chance of occurring. Thought he retired b/c he legit couldn't wrestle anymore? If they lied to us for a swerve then holy crap :lol


----------



## KingCrash

I don't think they lied; it's more hope then anything that in a ten man tag all Amasis would have to do is one or two bumps. Would be nice to see him back one time, because other then him and Crossbones I can't think of anyone else that would help the Envoy (Hydra's still banned so he wouldn't be eligible.)

And I think it'll be a tag for the Quack/Jig angle or Quack vs. The Shard and that will set up who's going heel into the next season because they could still turn it either way if they want to.


----------



## Obfuscation

Unless Shard goes face it seems like Jigsaw is the one to go heel. He attacked Quack and all that.

Mostly questioning Amasis since I'm not sure if he's even able to take a bump. Like how Bret Hart is.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Still don't give a shit about Jigsaw.

Great interview with Donst. Exceeding expectations, like always.


----------



## KingCrash

Hailsabin said:


> Unless Shard goes face it seems like Jigsaw is the one to go heel. He attacked Quack and all that.
> 
> Mostly questioning Amasis since I'm not sure if he's even able to take a bump. Like how Bret Hart is.


Not necessary. Jig could have just been trying to knock some sense into Quack and trying to get him to stop since he wasn't listening to words and eventually Quack goes the "if you're not with me you're against me" route. Plus with Shard's blog being more confrontational and egotistic then deviANT's "Please Quack don't kill us" I don't think Shard's going face either.

And Donst/Kingston is going to be great. Donst has been great in other feds and it'll be nice to see him as the champ if they put the belt on him at the ippv. Could see them holding off on that a bit longer though.


----------



## Obfuscation

KingCrash said:


> Not necessary. Jig could have just been trying to knock some sense into Quack and trying to get him to stop since he wasn't listening to words and eventually Quack goes the "if you're not with me you're against me" route. Plus with Shard's blog being more confrontational and egotistic then deviANT's "Please Quack don't kill us" I don't think Shard's going face either.
> 
> And Donst/Kingston is going to be great. Donst has been great in other feds and it'll be nice to see him as the champ if they put the belt on him at the ippv. Could see them holding off on that a bit longer though.


Oh yeah, I knew Shard wasn't going face anytime soon. Basically used that statement as a way for me to grasp that this program is set. He left with Shard. That alone makes me think immediately that it is a heel turn over the (logical) route you described. We'll know more as it progresses, of course. Chikara has our interest. That's the real key here.

In-between who's gonna take the championship at the iPPV. I can see either guy winning. Even if Donst doesn't win, he has to be the next guy to hold the strap. Can't see anyone else getting it over him atm.


----------



## Chismo

Okay, holy shiz! Never knew this match happened in a CAGE! A Cage Match in Chikara? Well, color me surprised. The highlights rule, it seems like it was really awesome.


----------



## Obfuscation

Ahhh, thought that was the whole match. Yeah, quality match. Went ape the moment it was signed back in 2008. Hard to believe that could actually happen on a WWE PPV now. Chikara helping out the big leagues.

You know that Chikara's first ladder match wasn't from C-Rex this year?


----------



## Chismo

Yeah, I know, but I don't know the names.

Btw, on the King/Donst subject, I'm pretty sure Donst is taking the strap, I can't see him recuperating (kayfabe) if he loses, this is his time, this is it. Those "dissecting" promos might be my favorite Indy promos this year. But one thing is sure, Donst needs to step the fuck up in that match, because since I'm following Chikara, I haven't seen him in too much impressive performances. But the immense potential is there, that's for sure.


----------



## Obfuscation

Ahh. Revelation X from 2009. Now here's the part where I reframe from telling you to watch it asap b/c of the last conversation we had about retro Chikara.

I'm confident in Donst's ring work. Especially with Kingston. Their matches have always come off as memorable. King got Donst over. Nobody cared about him till he was slaughtered.


----------



## Chismo

Tnx.

Yeah, true that. I'm a natural pessimist, lol. But it's Eddie Kingston after all, he turns shit into gold, especially in big matches.


----------



## Obfuscation

Imagine the promo we'll get from King to hype this match. I'm almost looking forward to that as much as the match itself. :mark:


----------



## Chismo

Yeah, King's a great promo guy. Simple and effective, yet passionate.


----------



## Obfuscation

Promo last year to build for the Grand Championship match vs Quack, imo. Give you chills. Even the biggest Mike Quackenbush fan out there couldn't find a way to _not_ root for Kingston after hearing it. It's that powerful.


----------



## Emperor DC

Crossbones confirmed as 1st of two partners for 5-on-5 at Under The Hood.


----------



## Nervosa

Can anyone explain what exactly happened with Sapphire? Was this a toy bird or something? None of the results seem to help me understand how that worked.


----------



## FITZ

DC said:


> Crossbones confirmed as 1st of two partners for 5-on-5 at Under The Hood.


No surprise there. Is there another obvious choice on who the fifth man will be? I don't know my Chikara history in really anything pre-BDK so if there is another guy that would fit in perfectly.


----------



## KingCrash

Hydra would but he lost his Loser-Leaves-Town match with Donst so it can't be him. Amasis would be perfect but no one knows if he can even take bumps anymore. Daizee Haze as a very long shot given her history with Delirious. Beyond that who knows?


----------



## xzeppelinfootx

If we're going with former UMB alliances looking for the fifth partner we find possibilities like Hydra (Banned or not) Blind Rage (Dead or not) and well i guess thats it besides idk, Dr. Cube. As far as enemies of Delirious' Army we could see Amasis (Quite unlikely but wow) Heiracon (Meh) Kizarny (Please No) Saturyne (Not her place on the card but shes been impressive) honestly I say secretly bring Del Rey in under a mask. Contract or not.

That being said its obvious itll be Hero. :connery


Seriously though, in all likeliness it will be none of these and we will all be surprised and happy.


----------



## DaiKaiju

xzeppelinfootx said:


> Amasis (Quite unlikely but wow)


This would of been my guess, just based on Ophidian's blog post last month


----------



## Rickey

*Campeonatos de Parejas: Best 2 out of 3 Falls!*








Officially confirmed for *Under the Hood*


----------



## EmbassyForever

Sounds awesome on paper, hope Jannetty and Kid will bring their A-Game to this match


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Rickey said:


> *Campeonatos de Parejas: Best 2 out of 3 Falls!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Officially confirmed for *Under the Hood*


This can be really entertaining.


----------



## FITZ

I could reveal something huge about what I think will happen but I don't think I should.


----------



## KingCrash

Well at least they have a bunch of great things surrounded the tag match so they can get it out of the way. Unless of course Jannetty misses his flight again, they pull a name out of the hat and it's randomly El Generico. Or that's just my wish.


----------



## Obfuscation

Do it. Can't be a spoiler if it's only a thought you have.

Dr. CUBE mention make me mark. It's doubtful since he's such a villian, but I'd get a kick out of it. I'm still leaning towards the shocker in Hydra. Mostly b/c I still can't see Amasis coming back. Perhaps I'll be wrong. I'll gladly welcome that.


----------



## Rickey

Added to *Under the Hood*


----------



## DaiKaiju

Poor Soldier Ant...


----------



## Genking48

Epic is written all over that match, with Soldier (I pressume) still loathing this whole thing and DeviANT? trying to fit in it'll be interesting for sure.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Sounds great


----------



## Concrete

I honestly prefer this match to a Jig vs. Quack match here. Jig vs. Quack could main event the Season Opener or any other Chikara show sot here it isn't necessary to put on here. And Chikara is probably better than any American independent promotion at creating a "show". You don't need a bunch of main events when you have matches that will be good and progress multiple storylines. This show already has a few main event quality matches and with Chikara even this match could main event a show since it does have a lot of storylines going into it with Soldier Ant in the Swarm, Quack vs. Jig, and AssailAnt trying to fit in. Me likey.


----------



## Manu_Styles

Under the Hood lineup looks great i will buy the iPPV for sure, a lot of interesting matches


----------



## Obfuscation

Yep I'm sold on that atomicos. Quack teaming with AssailAnt for one thing will be interesting. Let alone the rest of all the interesting x-factors to the match. Should rule.


----------



## Chismo

Rickey said:


> Added to *Under the Hood*


This will be great. It seems confusing as fuck, but I can't wait until Quack retaliates. So glad they're not doing Quack/Jig 1-on-1 right away, that will be a big feud for Season 12.


----------



## xzeppelinfootx

Atomico looks awesome. This is also the first I've seen of those new Swarm masks, lookin purty sweet. I miss 17 tho.


----------



## DaiKaiju

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q-w0rdpbdNc&feature=g-u-u
Chikara's youtube channel posted this yesterday, The only promos I've seen from Delirious before where one with Chris Jericho and the one where he's talking about cooking mama. So this was a very strange experience.


----------



## dukenukem3do

I'll be there live can't wait


----------



## Concrete

I don't believe this has been posted yet. Seems a little random but with Sugar being a member of FIST this could make headway on that front.


----------



## Chismo

Dasher is such an underrated singles wrestler. This could be really good.


----------



## FITZ

I'm sure Sugar will be involved in that match. The card looks awesome. Not too excited for the tag title match but the awesomeness of the rest of the card makes me look past that. 

I'm about 99% sure I know who the 5th guy is going to be.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Yeah it's random but still should be great match. Man the iPPV looks so good, can't wait.


----------



## Chismo

TaylorFitz said:


> I'm sure Sugar will be involved in that match. The card looks awesome. Not too excited for the tag title match but the awesomeness of the rest of the card makes me look past that.
> 
> I'm about 99% sure I know who the 5th guy is going to be.


El Generico maybe?

Btw, can't wait to see what will the Bucks come up with to make fun of Janetty and Waltman. :lol


----------



## KingCrash

JoeRulz said:


> Dasher is such an underrated singles wrestler. This could be really good.


Should be a solid back-from-intermission match and there's a reason for it so I'm fine with it.


----------



## Genking48

Final member of Special Envoy is there an it's.....ummm, well *I* have no idea just looking at it, but you might, check it out:



Spoiler: picture


----------



## Emperor DC

BLIND RAGE!

Holy fuck, this iPPV looks amazing.


----------



## xzeppelinfootx

For those who don't know who that man is, it looks to be the newest look of a man known simply as Blind Rage. Heres my knowledge on such. I've always enjoyed Blind Rage. He technically isn't a graduate of the Chikara Wrestle Factory because he had been a student of Quacks from before the Chikara days and was fully trained by the time Chikara started. The main heel of the early days of the promotion if you look at the very first two shows honestly. I believe he was the only student who got any mic time on those first shows. Altogether hes good on the mic and in the ring. Him and Hallowicked won the first Tag World in 04 and at that point they were probably the best wrestlers in the promotion not named Quackenbush. One thing about blind rage is he has been known to dissapear for long periods of time. I've somewhat described to you the first run with Wicked and Icarus as Night Shift. Then he was gone. When he returned he was pink haired and with Mantis. Had a good showing in those few months and in whatever Cibernetico he had that pink hair in. 2005? Anyways he might've dissapeared once more before popping up again in the Order Of the Neo Solar Temple as the resurrected Zombie of Blind Rage. I don't know its all fuzzy around there for me. Hydra dancing like snoopy and such. Anyways he looks insane in that photo, and i'm interested to see what that glam punk fool looks like now. I've always wondered where he had went off to because he was honestly one of the better wrestlers in the early days. Didn't hurt he was a year or two ahead of all the young Wrestle Factory guys. BTW anyone feel free to correct me on any of these specifics as i'm going by mostly what I remember.


----------



## FITZ

How are you guys getting Blind Rage from a question mark?




Spoiler: My Super Secret Insider Information. CLICK AT YOUR OWN RISK OF RUINING SOMETHING AWESOME



I know for a fact that Amasis can wrestle again and has been wrestling for at least a few months without his mask. That's all I'm going to say.


----------



## KingCrash

Still think a beatdown's coming for either Crossbones or Blind Rage and Amasis will step in at the last moment.


----------



## Obfuscation

Night Shift & Dark Breed assemble!

If Amasis can work again...well then I'm going the KingCrash route in thinking there can be a good chance he'll show up.


----------



## EmbassyForever

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KwA3zR-CuH4
This is one of the best things I've seen all year.


----------



## GothicBohemian

^

This is the stuff that makes me love CHIKARA. I'm so easily entertained by the craziest things. 
Alas, poor Sapphire.


----------



## Emperor DC




----------



## Bruce L

Even Veronica looks a little unnerved. Love it.

See, this is why I don't care to see Touchdown/Stranger at Under the Hood. This feud has LEGS.


----------



## Cactus

Pretty hyped for the iPPV. Even entered the competition in hopes of getting a free stream. Give the video in my sig a like and a comment. Thanks.


----------



## DryBones87




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Okay, this is the first time I've ventured in to this section of the forum and I watch this...



EmbassyForever said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KwA3zR-CuH4
> This is one of the best things I've seen all year.


and think to myself, what the fuck did I just watch, as I laughed my ass off. What just happened to me?


----------



## GothicBohemian

^ Do you follow much outside of WWE and/or TNA? If not, then you need to check out more of the Indy scene. There's so much more freedom for wrestlers to do moves and characters they otherwise couldn't. Some promotions are hilarious (CHIKARA), while others just offer real solid wrestling. 

The international stuff is awesome too. Lucha is different, and kind of an acquired taste and then there's the whole Puro deal, which, depending on what style of wrestling you like, pretty well kills much of what we see on television here.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

GothicBohemian said:


> ^ Do you follow much outside of WWE and/or TNA? If not, then you need to check out more of the Indy scene. There's so much more freedom for wrestlers to do moves and characters they otherwise couldn't. Some promotions are hilarious (CHIKARA), while others just offer real solid wrestling.
> 
> The international stuff is awesome too. Lucha is different, and kind of an acquired taste and then there's the whole Puro deal, which, depending on what style of wrestling you like, pretty well kills much of what we see on television here.


I do watch random indy/Japan matches on Youtube when I find time. I looked up some of El Generico's matches as well as Samuray Del Sol to name a couple. Usually when there's a wrestler that pique's my interest I'll check 'em out. Currently I've been hearing about Kevin Steen and plan to watch some of his matches. Seeing as some really talented wrestlers have come from ROH, I'd like to start watching it a bit more.


----------



## dukenukem3do

Question If I'm ordering tickets online Do they sent the tickets or I have to get them at the willcal booth


----------



## Chismo

Good promo by Kingston.

EDIT: why's there no JoshiMania this year?


----------



## Obfuscation

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Okay, this is the first time I've ventured in to this section of the forum and I watch this...
> 
> 
> 
> and think to myself, what the fuck did I just watch, as I laughed my ass off. What just happened to me?


That's the beauty of Chikara. Embrace it.

JoshiMania was really only a one time thing. They even dubbed it "once in a lifetime" or something of that sort. I'd love to have it back.


----------



## Chismo

Hailsabin said:


> That's the beauty of Chikara. Embrace it.
> 
> JoshiMania was really only a one time thing. They even dubbed it "once in a lifetime" or something of that sort. I'd love to have it back.


Yeah, I wish it becomes an annual thing, like King of Trios. I've become a huge Joshi fan.


----------



## dukenukem3do

is nobody going to answer my question


----------



## Obfuscation

JoeRulz said:


> Yeah, I wish it becomes an annual thing, like King of Trios. I've become a huge Joshi fan.


We only will get our fill from Anniversario weekend & KOT this year. So at least we got some awesome Joshi action opposed to none. This is making me want to buy Joshimania atm. Only you know, I don't have to cash to burn. </3

Plus Chikara without Sara Del Rey isn't the same. Joshimania was pretty much based around her. (and Aja Kong)


----------



## JAY JAY millz

im sure its been brought up in this thread before, but am i the only one that wishes Chikara had its own cable show. I really love how the company is storyline based, which is sorely lacking everywhere else. Plus they put on incredible matches and their roster is almost all in house. I know they are doing well now, but its so hard to keep up with it when you are broke and can't afford the dvd's and only find links every so often


----------



## Obfuscation

I'm sure if they had a financial backer they would attempt to be on TV/gain an audience that way. Unfortunately they don't. Plight of the Independent promotion. Stick with downloading then if you can't purchase shows. I know it doesn't help out the promotion when you think about it, although you're keeping up either way.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

JoeRulz said:


> Good promo by Kingston.
> 
> EDIT: why's there no JoshiMania this year?


My brother Preatorian Guard did one of his first signatures on Kingston, we both didn't know who the hell he was when he picked up the request. That's a good promo.










Second signature he ever made, not bad.



Hailsabin said:


> That's the beauty of Chikara. Embrace it.
> 
> JoshiMania was really only a one time thing. They even dubbed it "once in a lifetime" or something of that sort. I'd love to have it back.


If you guys know of any Chikara matches that are on Youtube you'd like to recommend, have at it.


----------



## Obfuscation

Banner is stellar.

As for matches on youtube, subscribe to their channel (CHIKARAoffice) then take a perusing session. They have uploaded quite a bit of matches via their Podcast-a-Go-Go videos that give you a good taste of the product. I know Sara Del Rey vs Toshie Uematsu is up on there. GREAT 9 minute joshi match.






There you go. WATCH~


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Hailsabin said:


> Banner is stellar.
> 
> As for matches on youtube, subscribe to their channel (CHIKARAoffice) then take a perusing session. They have uploaded quite a bit of matches via their Podcast-a-Go-Go videos that give you a good taste of the product. I know Sara Del Rey vs Toshie Uematsu is up on there. GREAT 9 minute joshi match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There you go. WATCH~


Watched it, that's the first time in a while that I've been entertained by a women's match. Sara Del Rey is a beast, dat Royal Butterfly Suplex. Isn't she signed with WWE as a trainer?










That shirt is Boss.

EDIT: Got damn, these guys are amazing, their tag combo finisher is ridiculous...


----------



## Obfuscation

(Y) 

Good to know you enjoyed it. 

Yep. Trainer for the divas atm. Which is too bad since it pulls her away from the Indies/Chikara. 

Ah, yes. The Young Bucks. They are a phenomenal pair. Search any and all that you can find. Always worth a watch. They're awesome in the true sense of the word.


----------



## THECHAMPION

dukenukem3do said:


> Question If I'm ordering tickets online Do they sent the tickets or I have to get them at the willcal booth


It's too late to order them I think.

You can go there and try to buy tickets.


----------



## Chismo

This match is brilliant.


----------



## Obfuscation

FALLS COUNT ANYWHERE~!

I bought that show solely for that match. Feels like eons ago.


----------



## FITZ

Chikara still has tickets available on their website. I actually just ordered one. I'm just going to make sure I print out the paypal receipt in case they don't have a ticket ready for me. Bring some ID as well just in case. I'm pumped for the show but it sucks that I didn't get my Chikara Army card in the mail in time. I split it with someone over the summer and he had possession of the card and I waited too long to ask him to mail it  Should be an awesome show.


----------



## TheAce

Havn't even watched KOT yet but ordered this for later today! Pretty stoked.

What was KOT like this year? I was underwhelmed by the lineup TBH but Chikara always delivers so I figure it was still a top event this year?


----------



## FITZ

TheAce said:


> Havn't even watched KOT yet but ordered this for later today! Pretty stoked.
> 
> What was KOT like this year? I was underwhelmed by the lineup TBH but Chikara always delivers so I figure it was still a top event this year?


It was pretty awesome. Night 1 wasn't anything too amazing but Nights 2 and 3 were incredible. They had a lot of storylines going on within the tournament that made this really interesting. You had the Swarm/Colony stuff, Jigsaw/Quack issues, the Sendai girls being awesome underdogs, the ROH/Chikara rivalry, and Batiri/Envoy all thrown into the tournament. Throw in the funniest match I've ever seen, and awesome Kingston title defense, a great Joshi tag match, and some other fun stuff and you have a pretty great weekend.


----------



## TheAce

^^^^Thanks!

Wish I had time today before the iPPV to check out out some of the KOT weekend or Cibernetico, just to feel a little more caught up but I'll have to catch up post Season Finale...ah well.

Who else is watching this live on iPPV this afternoon/tonight? What's everyone most excited for?

Bucks have been on fire lately IMO and I've never seen ACH before, so those two matches have my attention and storyline wise the Colony/Quack vs Jig/Shard/Ants has a ton of potential. I love Kingston but ring work wise, some of his matches leave me wanting more, hopefully the fact that it's Donst will make this special..

Also, would love to see something completely unexpected go down storyline wise tonight.


----------



## DaiKaiju

Little over an hour, and I'm so excited. Mostly for Quack/Colony vs Jig/Ants. I've been watching Colony stuff on youtube for a few months now, but this is the first time I get to see them "live"
EDIT: So any predictions on Homecoming king and queen?


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

So far, this PPV has been fun, but wow, the storylines have gotten complex. I can't tell who's on the right anymore.


----------



## Schmoove

Have never watched Chikara before but this PPV has been enjoyable


----------



## Manu_Styles

Under The Hood review: (No Spoilers)

3.0 vs FIST: ***1/4
Icarus vs Dasher: **1/2
Mike Quackenbush, Fire Ant, Green Ant, and assailANT vs. Jigsaw, The Shard, Soldier Ant, and deviANT: ****
*Young Lions Cup:* Mr. Touchdown vs ACH: ***1/2
Ultramantis Black, Hallowicked, Frightmare, Crossbones, and Blind Rage vs. Delirious, Ophidian, The Batiri: ***1/2
*Campeonatos de Parejas:* The Young Bucks vs. 1-2-3 Kid and Marty Jannetty: ***
*Grand Championship:* Eddie Kingston vs. Tim Donst: ***1/4

Great Undercard, disappointing last 2 matches, good show full of nice and funny moments, thumbs up for me.


----------



## DaiKaiju

Manu_Styles said:


> Mike Quackenbush, Fire Ant, Green Ant, and assailANT vs. Jigsaw, The Shard, Soldier Ant, and deviANT: ****


This was definitely my favourite match of the night, can't wait to see where it goes in February


----------



## FITZ

I thought the show was really good. The first half of the show was awesome.

Agree that 8-man was the match of the night. At first I wasn't so sure about this storyline but now I'm totally sold on it because it's so different because there are so many grey areas. Yeah Jigsaw looks like the heel now but I totally understand what he's trying to do. As far as taking I'm sides I'm on AssailANT's side. The guy is so awesome. I love how he's trying so hard to be a god guy. He's hilarious with kids, super nice to fans, and hilarious to listen to and watch when he isn't in the ring. Before the match it was only the hardcore Chikara fans that were cheering for him but he totally won them over.

The second half was not as good as I was hoping for. All of the plants in the crowd totally gave away what was going to happen and I really didn't enjoy the match that much. Tag title match was better than it had any right to be but still wasn't anything all that great. The main event was good but I just didn't feel like it was how the season finale should have ended. Donst talking to Kingston the whole time was incredible but the ending was kind of weak. If this was any show but the season finale I would be fine with how they ended.


----------



## Concrete

If this season finale did nothing else it increased my excitement for Season 12 to no end. But first my thoughts on the show. My thoughts are that my stream had to buffer a lot so I didn't see everything and I'll watch it again at somepoint. It was good, not great but still a thumbs up for me. The ending videos did a lot. I'll get to that in a little bit.

I know there is a thread but they announced National Wrestling Day and that looks interesting and if you can make it it looks amazing. Wonder what they do as far as iPPV pricing.

Okay why this has increased my interest for Season 12. The ending videos. One, is two men in hazmat suits looking like they have found a piece of the Eye of Tyr. AMAZING! Next is Wink talking to his dad and they are talking about Chikara being a cover or something. FREAKING OUT! Mostly because of two things to go with it, http://www.titorconglomerate.com/index.html and http://www.wmdcorp.net/index.html . One involves a company which if you look at the Team section Wink works for. The other is a website that's been around for sometime and is the company that is said to have bought Chikara. Titor Conglomerate owns them(they also own Rogue Brains) It is located in Reseda, CA. Interestingly enough Chikara has scheduled a show for Reseda. Chikara storyline goodness right here. It is complex and awesome. People mention how Chikara can have things in place for an arc that won't happen for years and this is that sort of thing I've just never seen it before. IT IS AWESOME! So many pieces to the puzzle. Was Rogue Brain ever really working on a game (it very well might have) and this is an actual plot in real life that Titor has been behind. The plot was the Neo-Solar Temple creating a cloning chamber where they cloned deceased wrestlers. WHAT IS GOING ON!? The possibilities are nearly endless. I can't wait.


----------



## DaiKaiju

TaylorFitz said:


> As far as taking I'm sides I'm on AssailANT's side. The guy is so awesome.


But did you notice his muffin top?


----------



## FITZ

There were cool ending videos? Man, I wish had I seen them. Those in attendance missed out on that.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Sucks to hear about Donst/Kingston. Thought this can be MOTYC. Show overall sounds great


----------



## FITZ

It was good, not get me wrong. It's just they clearly aren't done so this wasn't the match I was expecting. When they do have the blow-off though it's going to be incredible.



> But did you notice his muffin top?


I really don't care about the physique of a man dressed like an ant.


----------



## Obfuscation

enlightenedone9 said:


> If this season finale did nothing else it increased my excitement for Season 12 to no end. But first my thoughts on the show. My thoughts are that my stream had to buffer a lot so I didn't see everything and I'll watch it again at somepoint. It was good, not great but still a thumbs up for me. The ending videos did a lot. I'll get to that in a little bit.
> 
> I know there is a thread but they announced National Wrestling Day and that looks interesting and if you can make it it looks amazing. Wonder what they do as far as iPPV pricing.
> 
> Okay why this has increased my interest for Season 12. The ending videos. One, is two men in hazmat suits looking like they have found a piece of the Eye of Tyr. AMAZING! Next is Wink talking to his dad and they are talking about Chikara being a cover or something. FREAKING OUT! Mostly because of two things to go with it, http://www.titorconglomerate.com/index.html and http://www.wmdcorp.net/index.html . One involves a company which if you look at the Team section Wink works for. The other is a website that's been around for sometime and is the company that is said to have bought Chikara. Titor Conglomerate owns them(they also own Rogue Brains) It is located in Reseda, CA. Interestingly enough Chikara has scheduled a show for Reseda. Chikara storyline goodness right here. It is complex and awesome. People mention how Chikara can have things in place for an arc that won't happen for years and this is that sort of thing I've just never seen it before. IT IS AWESOME! So many pieces to the puzzle. Was Rogue Brain ever really working on a game (it very well might have) and this is an actual plot in real life that Titor has been behind. The plot was the Neo-Solar Temple creating a cloning chamber where they cloned deceased wrestlers. WHAT IS GOING ON!? The possibilities are nearly endless. I can't wait.


I don't even know results, but by purely reading about these new story arcs I'm literally going nuts right now. 

:mark:


----------



## Concrete

Nothing is really known yet but we shall find out soon. I'm just going through all the possibilities in my head and they all point to this being a very Chikara like season. There is going to be magic. There is going to be secret organization. There is going to be possible time traveling. Again the possible arcs are endless and its amazing. Chikara fans are more likely to be nerds than most and as nerds we love all this stuff. The complexity and imagination involved. The puzzle like feeling.

Question: Did they ever officially say if the ants in the Genkido were former Chikara wrestlers? I know Shard said he use to train with Jig and Quack said he knew who the ants were but did they ever say it themselves?


----------



## THECHAMPION

The Ants were Wrestle Factory drop outs.


----------



## Concrete

THECHAMPION said:


> The Ants were Wrestle Factory drop outs.


So those ants or another Genkido member specifically said that?


----------



## KingCrash

enlightenedone9 said:


> So those ants or another Genkido member specifically said that?


Quack figured it out after a couple of Gekido attacks and they confirmed it in blog posts. 

From the reports and results it looks like a good show with maybe the main disappointing a bit (don't really expect much from the tag title match) so I'll definitely watch when they put up the replay.


----------



## THECHAMPION

A (likely incomplete) schedule for 2013 up until October is up on Chikara's site.

Including a show in Reseda!


----------



## EmbassyForever

THECHAMPION said:


> A (likely incomplete) schedule for 2013 up until October is up on Chikara's site.
> 
> Including a show in Reseda!


This put a smile on my face.


----------



## Concrete

Needed to confirm that so I could cross off a possible scenario that was initially a possibility. Now there are only 10000000 possibilities left.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

THECHAMPION said:


> A (likely incomplete) schedule for 2013 up until October is up on Chikara's site.
> 
> Including a show in Reseda!



And going by the numerous story hints, this may be a pretty important show. At least when it comes to Wink's dad and the original thieves of the Eye of Tyr.


----------



## THECHAMPION

Hopefully PWG does a show that weekend and we get a little cross over.


----------



## Chismo

Holy shit, it's on October 26th 2013. One year, smh...


----------



## Obfuscation

Chikara. In California.

No words. Should have sent a poet.


----------



## Genking48

> PWG @OfficialPWG
> We are not involved with any other promotions running in our area next year.


PWG is trying to throw us off guys, don't believe the lies!


----------



## Obfuscation

:hmm:

We got 10 months to wait and see.


----------



## FITZ

I don't know why they would even post something like that on their twitter. I have no idea what kind of relationship the companies have but I have a hard time seeing Chikara running a show right in the heart of PWG's territory if they don't have a good relationship with each other.


----------



## Obfuscation

I get the vibe that was a jokey kind of tweet to attract attention that they have a good relationship with each other.


----------



## stryker360

Dev. Corp added to the roster page...also I'm pretty sure, and I could be wrong...but the fat white guy...think we know him, just saying. And Under the Hood was a great ippv


----------



## DryBones87




----------



## DryBones87

National Pro Wrestling Day’s organizers just announced the first match for February 2nd – CHIKARA’s Mike Quackenbush will go one-on-one with Colt Cabana! This match will be presented by our friends at Wrestling is Art. Click here for more information: http://bit.ly/UMABFL


----------



## Obfuscation

Part III.

:mark:


----------



## THECHAMPION

Also PWI is presenting a Rey De Voladores (I assume Chikara is partnering on this.)


----------



## Obfuscation

I'd imagine so. Any specific details on the tournament?


----------



## Chismo

Hopefully they go more than 10 min this time. Sheeeit, I have, like, 10 shows at least from this year to watch, and that's without few obligatory re-watches.


----------



## Obfuscation

Cram them all during the "off-season". That's what I'm doing. Just finished up Hot Off The Griddle. 

Generico vs Del Rey :mark:

why doesn't anyone ever mention the LEGIT spot where Del Rey uses the YES Lock?


----------



## Chismo

HOTG was a damn good show, really liked the Bucks' match too.


----------



## Obfuscation

Yep, good match. Cannon made Matt Jackson become deceased with the total anarchy.

Marked big time for the opener. It was HOT~! Not the best Atomicos match of the year, but a darn good way to kick a show off. Especially one as big as that.

I'll probably jump back to where I need to be and that's watch Zelda The Great, A Piece of the Action, & The Cibernetico Rises. Still playing the waiting game for Under the Hood.


----------



## Chismo

> I'll probably jump back to where I need to be and that's watch Zelda The Great, A Piece of the Action, & The Cibernetico Rises


Same here, probably. I've downloaded UTH from XWT before they banned me, lulz.


----------



## Obfuscation

I'm furious at XWT right now. Something with my password went screwy, I fixed it, attempted to log in and it claims my account it disabled. WHAT THE HELL. I just got that account via help from a poster on here. Totally screwed. Don't know why.

Under the Hood wasn't up when I was browsing. I was crushed.


----------



## Concrete

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=djqqgSEoW9U

This is getting REAL interesting.


----------



## Obfuscation

As if I needed more of a reason to be the biggest Archibald Peck fan already. My stars that was the most... indescribably wonderful scenario I've seen.

Chikara is the best wrestling company ever. Plain and simple.


----------



## xzeppelinfootx

Time Travel=Ratings


----------



## ROH Fan #1

Hailsabin said:


> Chikara is the best wrestling company ever. Plain and simple.


This. 

I love CHIKARA so much for their multi layered/sophisticated storylines that make sense and at the same time span over years. Dat booking.


----------



## ecw718

You do realize that video is about time travel right? That doesn't make any sense.


----------



## ROH Fan #1

ecw718 said:


> You do realize that video is about time travel right? That doesn't make any sense.


Use your imagination. Of course time travel is impossible I know that. I also know wrestling is fake anyway.


----------



## KingCrash

ecw718 said:


> You do realize that video is about time travel right? That doesn't make any sense.


In Chikara's universe (Lance Steel, Eye Of Tyr) it makes sense. Plus Wink is an idiot who'll believe anything and the idea of random spots featuring Eddie Kingston trying to backfist Archie everywhere is too great not to imagine.


----------



## Bruce L

enlightenedone9 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=djqqgSEoW9U
> 
> This is getting REAL interesting.


TWO Archibald Pecks?! Great Scott indeed! (Though I still hope we somehow haven't seen the last of the Mysterious and Handsome Stranger.)


----------



## Chismo

ecw718 said:


> You do realize that video is about time travel right? That doesn't make any sense.


You know, you might be on something here... enguin


----------



## Manu_Styles

I didn´t understand well the video, can anyone explain it to me?


----------

